# 2016 Christian Random Thoughts



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year!!!

Shimmie graciously asked me to start off the new thread.
This is still Shimmie's pet project and she's OP and main resource.
More info on 2nd post.
-------

The year of the Jubilee.
How many of us know that this year is the designated year of the Jubilee and what the Jubilee actually means.
The dictionary defines jubilee as:
a special anniversary of an event, especially one celebrating twenty-five or fifty years of a reign or activity."jubilee celebrations"
synonyms: anniversary, commemoration.

So basically it's a really BIG party!

Here's a brief biblical/religious history:
The ancient Jewish tradition from Mosaic Law was in the 15th year to pardon all debts, release all slaves, return lands, and pardon debts, and most importantly remission (absolution) of sins.
This tradition was revived in 1300 A.D. by Pope Boniface VIII with extraordinary jubilees in between and after the Protestant Reformation of 1500's became mostly a Catholic celebration.

From Leviticus 25:8-17

8 You shall count seven weeks of years—seven times seven years—such that the seven weeks of years amount to forty-nine years. 9 Then, on the tenth day of the seventh month let the ram’s horn resound; on this, the Day of Atonement, the ram’s horn blast shall resound throughout your land. 10 You shall treat this fiftieth year as sacred. You shall proclaim liberty in the land for all its inhabitants. It shall be a jubilee for you, when each of you shall return to your own property, each of you to your own family. 11 This fiftieth year is your year of jubilee; you shall not sow, nor shall you reap the aftergrowth or pick the untrimmed vines, 12 since this is the jubilee. It shall be sacred for you. You may only eat what the field yields of itself.
13 In this year of jubilee, then, each of you shall return to your own property. 14 Therefore, when you sell any land to your neighbor or buy any from your neighbor, do not deal unfairly with one another. 15 On the basis of the number of years since the last jubilee you shall purchase the land from your neighbor; and so also, on the basis of the number of years of harvest, that person shall sell it to you. 16 When the years are many, the price shall be so much the more; when the years are few, the price shall be so much the less. For it is really the number of harvests that the person sells you. 17 Do not deal unfairly with one another, then; but stand in fear of your God. I, the Lord, am your God.


Here's my take on it every year we make New Years resolutions, then some or most of us don't follow through on them. We have the best of intentions to change our lives but it's not easy we all know that. Why because the world tells us to only make secular goals to get more stuff we don't need and completely forget or ignore anything spiritual. (I mean spiritual as in of God, Jesus, Holy Spirit) and the enemy is hard at work day in day out.

What was the reason the Israelites took 40 years to make what was roughly a 2 week journey?

They kept forgetting about God, they did not keep on believing.  They mistakenly thought I believed in Egypt but now I'm in the desert, what can God do?
They would not let go of their oppressed mentality, they would not let go of the "old ways" and their sins, some did not ask God for forgiveness or forgive themselves holding on to guilt and shame.  Actually, that's the enemies way of establishing strongholds, through doorways to keep us in defeatist oppressive patterns unable to see the way and the light.

How does this affect us?
The enemy is attacking us from all sides. Our job as Christian women is to hold it down, keep it (home, husband, family and kids) together but to serve others the way we should at our bests, we have to heal ourselves first. Our men, children and society are broken because a lot (not all)  of us as women are broken and/or fragmented.  You cannot give what you do not have. Forgive others, ask God to forgive you, then forgive yourselves. There is a saying "physician heal they self" so ladies I say heal thyselves in Jesus name, just ask Him.

What if we could start anew and be renewed, be revived as never before. This is what the jubilee means to me it's a chance to be freed and celebrate. It's the opportunity for all of us to let go of the pain, suffering, anger, resentment, shame, guilt, depression, anxiety, stress and whatever earthly, physical,  emotional, or spiritual thing that is tormenting us. There is nothing you have done or have had done to you that cannot be forgiven and healed by Jesus.

Take all of it, confess it, and that burden will be lifted off your shoulders, take it all and lay it down at the foot of the cross.  You have the chance to be renewed every day, every hour, every minute, every second we make a choice on how we react to what is thrown at us by the enemy.  Offer it all up to the Lord our God the Father, Jesus God the Son, and the Holy Spirit and lay it down.
Don't stay stuck in the enemies repetitive patterns and endless vicious cycles, break free.  I say to you in Jesus name my sisters in Christ.

Confess it! and take it to Jesus at the foot of the cross and lay all your burdens down at His feet,

lay it down,

lay it down,

LAY.IT.DOWN! 


-Now after that look at your prayer life, if needed take your prayer life up a notch, and you will see Jesus move in your life. Nothing happens in the physical world that doesn't happen in the spiritual world first, so pray without ceasing and ask Him for all your needs.

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18

Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.

Mathew 7:7-8

The Answer to Prayers. 7 “Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. 8 For everyone who asks, receives; and the one who seeks, finds; and to the one who knocks, the door will be opened.

This is the year to break through, break free and celebrate!

-Ladies get your  "War Room" on, and Bring It!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2016)

Resources

2015 Christian Random Thoughts
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...8-is-not-too-late.748857/page-6#post-22140327


Prayer Request Thread
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-93

Marriage prayers for Singles
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...-it-is-gods-will-for-you-to-be-married.96564/

Single Christian Women's Support the Remix
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/single-christian-womens-support-the-remix.708315/

Prayer Line (please check for New Years call in schedule)
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-line-schedule-updates-are-posted-here.580975/

Catholic Threads
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/catholic-q-a-discussion-all-welcome.761527/

OP Main Resource : Shimmie

Ladies who have agreed to be tagged individually or as a group for suggestions, advice, opinions. (Copy and paste should work)

@Shimmie
@Lucia
@Galadriel
@Rsgal
@Divine.
@Belle Du Jour
@Iwanthealthyhair67
@nicola.kirwan
@momi
@mensa
@mrselle
@movingforward
@beverly
@Supergirl
@Relentless
@Allandra
@Laela
@naturalmanenyc
@Poohbear 

And many, many, MANY more...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2016)

@Lucia

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU so much for this beautiful start into the 2016 New Year for each of us who love the Lord Jesus Christ...our loving Saviour.

The Lord spoke to my heart about you and He indeed never misleads.  God knew that you had something of value to share which is straight from His heart and from yours.  

I pray that all who reads your heartfelt message is blessed beyond words.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen... I thank you again and again.

Love to everyone,
Shimmie


----------



## Laela (Jan 1, 2016)

_Happy New _year to all the believers of Our Lord Jesus Christ on this site, not only the CF  (especially you in Lurkland  )

I enjoyed a Word from service last night that God will *RESTORE *_Sevenfold _what the enemy has taken from his people! Mom, who is in another state and heard a different minister's sermon, said he preached the same message. So I receive the Word of _Restoration_. It ties in with the _Jubiliee _message, which I also receive.

For the study-hards, I'll share a link that you may find useful that ties these  two messages: http://www.markbeast.com/70jubilees/summary-2015.htm

We already have what God has for us through Grace when Jesus died for us; only our Faith is required for positioning and restoration.  I pray for restoration of relationships, attitudes and a refreshment of God's Holy Spirit on this site, In Jesus' name.

Our Father God is Great and I am excited and look forward to revelation for what He has in STORE for us this year. Stay faithful!


----------



## kanozas (Jan 1, 2016)

Matthew 4:19

"Come, follow me," Jesus said, "and I will send you out to fish for people."


----------



## mensa (Jan 1, 2016)

*Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus.     Phillipians 2:5

By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.   John 13:35

Ye are my friends, if ye do whatsoever I command you.    John 14:14

This is my commandment, that ye love one another, as I have loved you.   John 15:12*


----------



## Laela (Jan 1, 2016)

Amein!



mensa said:


> *Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus.     Phillipians 2:5
> 
> By this shall all men know that ye are my disciples, if ye have love one to another.   John 13:35
> Ye are my friends, if ye do whatsoever I command you.    John 14:14
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2016)

Note to all..

I've been trying to tag as many members as possible.   I started at 5:00 a.m. and of course my mind wasn't as alert.   Please don't feel left out.   This thread is for everyone tagged or not tagged.  

With love,
Shimmie


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2016)

So as I was going down memory lane and looking at old posts from my church and Pastors, my sadness about the church closing turned into praise. Praise because God knew exactly what I needed when I needed when He sent me there back in 2012!!! Looking at those posts reminded who I was back when I walked in those church doors, I came right when they had just moved to that location and their first year anniversary was just a few months away. It was there for the first time that I began developing my own personal relationship with God. It was there that I met my SO, and now have this beautiful relationship!! I am glad that I got to be apart of that ministry and experience such a loving church. I am embracing 2016 with arms wide open and looking forward to where God leads me and SO to next!!! My sadness and sorrow has turned into gladness and thankfulness in realizing that everything has a season, and I am looking forward to seeing what this next season brings!!


----------



## futureapl (Jan 3, 2016)

I got baptized in Jesus name today


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 3, 2016)

futureapl said:


> I got baptized in Jesus name today


Congratulations @futureapl 
God Bless You!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2016)

5 Powerful Prayers every wife need to pray over her husband 

http://www.biblestudytools.com/bibl...very-wife-needs-to-pray-over-her-husband.html


----------



## Lucia (Jan 4, 2016)

futureapl said:


> I got baptized in Jesus name today



 
2.5 billion +1
CONGTRATZ !!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 11, 2016)

Visited another church yesterday, and enjoyed a good service. This is also a church that has a lot of areas to serve in as well. SO didn't get to make it, so hopefully we can go next Sunday together. Not having a church home is very daunting, even though I was visiting another church more so for a break the church that closed was my home. Now that it is gone and having to go out and visit all these other churches just feels.... Blah, I'm at a stage in life where hopping around and visiting different churches isn't fun anymore.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 12, 2016)

Went to a books store today and found a 1984 edition of the NIV translation Bible just hiding behind about Bible like it was waiting for me! I happily picked it up and bought it! I had bought an NIV Bible last month which was the 2011 version and just noticed how very different a lot of the scriptures were. Glad I found a 1984 version!!


----------



## kanozas (Jan 14, 2016)

God is able


----------



## Lucia (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...wed-benghazi-attack-because-america-mired-sin
-------

In the latest email alert from the "40 Days to Save America" campaign, Rick Scarborough says it is time for Americans to wake up and realize that the attack in Benghazi, Libya was just the latest proof that God has lifted his hand of protection over this nation because America is mired in sin: 

In Isiah 5:5, God warns Israel of the punishment which will befall the disobedient nation: “Now I am going to tell you what I am going to do to my vineyard, I will take away its hedge, and it will be destroyed. I will break down its wall and it will be trampled.”

And again in Deuteronomy 28:25: “The Lord shall cause thee to be smitten before thine enemies: Thou shalt go out one way against them, and flee seven ways before them: and shalt be removed into all the kingdoms of the earth.”

Like Biblical Israel, America is mired in sin – 1.2 million abortions a year, the assault on God’s institution of marriage, an explosion of pornography, children robbed of their innocence, skyrocketing rates of divorce and out-of-wedlock births, the Church persecuted – need I continue?

And yet we blithely go on as if there was no connection between this and the way we violate God’s commandments? Too many Americans act as it the Bible’s prophecies are charmingly poetic, but bear no relation to today’s events?

How many more 9/11 attacks, how many more wars, how much more turmoil – how many more Benghazis – will it take before we finally begin to make the connection between our behavior as a nation and the horror unfolding before our eyes?

The hedge is being taken away, leaving us naked and exposed to our enemies. And that is precisely why our 40 Days call to prayer is vital to our survival as a nation.

- See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...ecause-america-mired-sin#sthash.IYu4hK2n.dpuf


----------



## kanozas (Jan 16, 2016)

Every nation is full of sins...none are clean.  None.


----------



## Jphillips (Jan 16, 2016)

Lord, I need you desperately.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 17, 2016)

Jphillips said:


> Lord, I need you desperately.


God hears and He's not leaving you nor will He forsake you... His precious daughter.


----------



## Itsmytime (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm reading the entire bible for the first time. I've read the New Testament several times but never the full bible. The Old Testament is almost like a soap opera at times. I find myself reading more than the assigned 3 chapters.

Lot's story had me like.

I apologize if I offended anyone...its just all so new to me.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 24, 2016)

I am sitting here in awe at the mysterious ways God work, and how he places us in the right places at the right time. 
There is a reason my friend told me about the church she was visiting 
There is a reason I started visiting there, felt led to join and a few weeks later the church I was attending closed. I feel it was opening up another ministry door for me and SO, that me feeling led to venture out was opening up the next chapter for our lives. 
Me and SO talked about there needing to be some fire starters at this church, since the church is just starting up. And now people who were members of our old church that left prior to the church closing that we haven't seen have started attending and adding something extra. 
I'm just soooo amazed at how everything is unfolding. How one door closing, is the opening of another door and another chapter.


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw something on my timeline on FB yesterday that just made me pause, I don't know if any of you can confirm this: apparently the First Lady of Afghanistan is Christian AND she's also an activist for women's rights. Right now she's fighting to open up an university for women. Is this true?


----------



## kanozas (Jan 26, 2016)

Maracujá said:


> I saw something on my timeline on FB yesterday that just made me pause, I don't know if any of you can confirm this: apparently the First Lady of Afghanistan is Christian AND she's also an activist for women's rights. Right now she's fighting to open up an university for women. Is this true?



http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ghanistans-first-lady-breaks-taboos/?page=all
She's christian, brought up in a christian family.  Before Afghanistan's revolution and war, the 50's - 70's saw a very cosmopolitan place with a high university attendance of students, including women.  It was nothing to see the latest fashions of mini skirts and such in Kabul.  Religious fundamentalism is such a step backwards.  It's barbarian, imo.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been feeling really burdened and like I have been losing my mind!! Thankfully this week I am feeling much better than what I have been. Between nursing school, all these tests I have to take, SO thinking I have to foot the bill because of all his situations and issues. I have been feeling mentally and physically drained. There was a point where all the week before last I had a headache for a week and just felt sick! I don't know what to do some times....


----------



## Lucia (Feb 1, 2016)

Old repost good info 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/how-satan-stops-our-prayers.674655/


----------



## kanozas (Feb 2, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I have been feeling really burdened and like I have been losing my mind!! Thankfully this week I am feeling much better than what I have been. Between nursing school, all these tests I have to take, *SO thinking I have to foot the bill because of all his situations and issues. *I have been feeling mentally and physically drained. There was a point where all the week before last I had a headache for a week and just felt sick! I don't know what to do some times....




Can you explain?  Are you paying money for his screw-ups?


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 2, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Can you explain?  Are you paying money for his screw-ups?



I wouldn't say paying money for his screw ups. But it's like now he doesn't have a car and the car he was borrowing broke down. And now it's like he expects me to drive him everywhere he needs to go, when I am telling him and showing him that I have a lot on my plate with nursing school and trying to get a job so I can work. Like I can't take on my load and his load at the same time.


----------



## kanozas (Feb 2, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I wouldn't say paying money for his screw ups. But it's like now he doesn't have a car and the car he was borrowing broke down. And now it's like he expects me to drive him everywhere he needs to go, when I am telling him and showing him that I have a lot on my plate with nursing school and trying to get a job so I can work. Like I can't take on my load and his load at the same time.




I am very pro-marriage and traditional marriage, at that.  I'd say that he needs to learn how to help himself rather than having you do all of this for him.  There's nothing wrong with giving your SO a ride in an emergency situation but you have to let him know how much is on your plate.  If you two are planning on marriage, get all the problems out on the table now.  Tell him exactly what you said here and explain it further to him.  Your last sentence is the absolute truth and no man worth his salt would put a potential wife/SO in that situation.  Let him feel that burn.   He is a MAN...and he needs to know how to take care of himself.  He should be providing for YOU.   If he cannot and will not comprehend, you should definitely reconsider if this is the man for your life.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 2, 2016)

kanozas said:


> I am very pro-marriage and traditional marriage, at that.  I'd say that he needs to learn how to help himself rather than having you do all of this for him.  There's nothing wrong with giving your SO a ride in an emergency situation but you have to let him know how much is on your plate.  If you two are planning on marriage, get all the problems out on the table now.  Tell him exactly what you said here and explain it further to him.  Your last sentence is the absolute truth and no man worth his salt would put a potential wife/SO in that situation.  Let him feel that burn.   He is a MAN...and he needs to know how to take care of himself.  He should be providing for YOU.   If he cannot and will not comprehend, you should definitely reconsider if this is the man for your life.


Thank you so much!!! This conversation really has me thinking about the roles of a provider, and that it's way more than just being about money and material possessions.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 6, 2016)

kanozas said:


> I am very pro-marriage and traditional marriage, at that.  I'd say that he needs to learn how to help himself rather than having you do all of this for him.  There's nothing wrong with giving your SO a ride in an emergency situation but you have to let him know how much is on your plate.  If you two are planning on marriage, get all the problems out on the table now.  Tell him exactly what you said here and explain it further to him.  Your last sentence is the absolute truth and no man worth his salt would put a potential wife/SO in that situation.  Let him feel that burn.   He is a MAN...and he needs to know how to take care of himself.  He should be providing for YOU.   If he cannot and will not comprehend, you should definitely reconsider if this is the man for your life.





You're right to submit to a good Christian man he has to not only be a good material monetary provider (doesn't have to be a millionaire but be able to provide all the necessities the extras are just that)  protector, and leader of the family. Also he has to provide, protect, nurture and feed/teach and lead his family spiritually. He doesn't have to be perfect but he has to do his part.


----------



## Laela (Feb 7, 2016)

The reality of a Generation passing away before our very eyes, only brings to mind Moses' prayer:

*Psalms 90: 9-12*
_ For all our days are passed away in thy wrath:
we spend our years as a tale that is told. 


The days of our years are threescore years and ten;
and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years,
yet is their strength labor and sorrow;
for it is soon cut off, and we fly away.

Who knoweth the power of thine anger?
Even according to thy fear, so is thy wrath.

So teach us to number our days,_
_that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom._


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 7, 2016)

Joined a church today!! I'm looking forward to what God has in store for this next chapter of my life!


----------



## kanozas (Feb 8, 2016)

Empathy definition

/ˈɛmpəθɪ/
noun
1.
the power of understanding and imaginatively entering into another person's feelings .
2.
the attribution to an object, such as a work of art, of one's own emotional or intellectual feelings about it 
-----------------------

This newer term of "empath" is bordering on new age and witchcraft, imo.  Just look at the source site to determine the personality of such. Dangerous to your christian faith.  Please beware, christian ladies.


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2016)

I look forward to going to Israel one day... soon.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 8, 2016)

Just got finished reading the Book of Ruth, and I am in awe of the relationship she had with Naomi!! I know many people read Ruth and talk about Boaz. But after reading Ruth I began to think about loyalty, keeping promises, and being there for one another. As well as how Ruth and Boaz are apart of the genealogy of Jesus! 
 And on a side note I am really loving the HCSB translation of the Bible! I have finally found a translation that helps me get the most out of my Bible study time.


----------



## mysblossom (Feb 8, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Empathy definition
> 
> /ˈɛmpəθɪ/
> noun
> ...



The bolded: What makes you say that?

ETA: Do you believe that witchcraft is real? And if yes, do you mean you believe there are witches that have magic powers?


----------



## kanozas (Feb 9, 2016)

mysblossom said:


> The bolded: What makes you say that?
> 
> ETA: Do you believe that witchcraft is real? And if yes, do you mean you believe there are witches that have magic powers?




There is evil and there is good.    My message for christian ladies was to ascertain where the source was and to ascertain that what they dabble into is not contrary to scripture.


----------



## mysblossom (Feb 9, 2016)

kanozas said:


> There is evil and there is good.    My message for christian ladies was to ascertain where the source was and to ascertain that what they dabble into is not contrary to scripture.



Thank you. A medical doctor, Christian friend of mine brought this term up to me a few weeks ago. 

You wrote: "Dangerous to your christian faith." What is, and in what way? What is the damage you see?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kanozas (Feb 9, 2016)

mysblossom said:


> Thank you. A medical doctor, Christian friend of mine brought this term up to me a few weeks ago.
> 
> You wrote: "Dangerous to your christian faith." What is, and in what way? What is the damage you see?
> 
> Thank you so much!




I'll leave it to you to consider and discern.  Familiarize yourself with the dangers of the New Age movement and look for the language they use.


----------



## alex114 (Feb 10, 2016)

Happy Ash Wednesday everyone! I'm looking forward to kicking off my season of repentance with these next few days.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2016)

mysblossom said:


> The bolded: What makes you say that?
> 
> ETA: Do you believe that witchcraft is real? And if yes, do you mean you believe there are witches that have magic powers?



@mysblossom 

The Bible does talk about witchcraft and its derivatives
As posted above ^^ ITA always research anything new you find or are introduced to a lot of things hobbies, books, movies, tv shows, excercises, certain meditations, or practices that seem ok and harmless are insidious. Check everything to the best of your ability before starting or bringing it into your home.

http://www.gotquestions.org/Bible-witchcraft.html


----------



## Lucia (Feb 13, 2016)

* *
*Ephesians 6:10-20*

10 Finally, brethren, be strengthened in the Lord, and in the might of his power.

11 Put you on the armour of God, that you may be able to stand against the deceits of the devil.

12 For our wrestling is not against flesh and blood; but against principalities and power, against the rulers of the world of this darkness, against the spirits of wickedness in the high places.

13 Therefore take unto you the armour of God, that you may be able to resist in the evil day, and to stand in all things perfect.

14 Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of justice,

15 And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace:

16 In all things taking the shield of faith, wherewith you may be able to extinguish all the fiery darts of the most wicked one.

17 And take unto you the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit (which is the word of God).

18 By all prayer and supplication praying at all times in the spirit; and in the same watching with all instance and supplication for all the saints:

19 And for me, that speech may be given me, that I may open my mouth with confidence, to make known the mystery of the gospel.

20 For which I am an ambassador in a chain, so that therein I may be bold to speak according as I ought.

*Douay-Rheims 1899 American Edition (DRA)*


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2016)

A prudent man foresees evil and hides himself. But the simple pass on and are punished. Proverbs 22:3


----------



## Loving (Feb 15, 2016)

Not sure I like this new Kirk Franklin. Something doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2016)

^^ I agree with that sentiment.... pray for the brother  He has many young souls listening to him.


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 16, 2016)

God is trying to teach me a lesson... how do I find out what is it so I can learn it quickly?


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> God is trying to teach me a lesson... how do I find out what is it so I can learn it quickly?





She didn't name this scripture but she did say do a quick  check where ideas voices thoughts instruction People so called prophets  is coming from.

1 John 4:1-3

http://biblehub.com/1_john/4-1.htm

Dear friends, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, because many false prophets have gone out into the world.
This is how you can recognize the Spirit of God: Every spirit that acknowledges that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God,
but every spirit that does not acknowledge Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you have heard is coming and even now is already in the world.


She mentioned this.

Mark 6:7

http://biblehub.com/matthew/6-7.htm

And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words.

^^Don't pray without meaning behind your words or just going through the motions, your heart soul and mind must be focused on your prayer topic who you're praying for (yourself or interceding for others) and God.  IMO


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 16, 2016)

Lucia said:


>




Thanks.  I had an issue regarding a person 6 years ago and asked God to show me who this person really is/their true intentions.  I got the answer same night I believe.  Like cold hard facts.  That person has returned in my life and in prayer I asked God the same question last night.  Again, I was directed to the answer that same night with cold hard facts.  Both times I was left in extreme emotional pain (as I am feeling now).  I just want to know why is this person keep coming in my life with the same issue.  There is a lesson somewhere here that I'm clearly not getting.  From what I understand, I will keep going through this situation over and over again until I learn the lesson to be learned.  I just need to get it ASAP lol.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> Thanks.  I had an issue regarding a person 6 years ago and asked God to show me who this person really is/their true intentions.  I got the answer same night I believe.  Like cold hard facts.  That person has returned in my life and in prayer I asked God the same question last night.  Again, I was directed to the answer that same night with cold hard facts.  Both times I was left in extreme emotional pain (as I am feeling now).  I just want to know why is this person keep coming in my life with the same issue.  There is a lesson somewhere here that I'm clearly not getting.  From what I understand, I will keep going through this situation over and over again until I learn the lesson to be learned.  I just need to get it ASAP lol.



@LiftedUp
ETA some extras

That's the thing Gods answers don't always come when we want sometimes you do get the quick answer but that's why I suggested you test that answer you got 
just cause you got a quick answer doesn't mean it's from God- wait for it.

Take this to Jesus in prayer and "pray without ceasing" if you have the facts from the horses mouth but might not don't know where to go or what to do let some time go by, don't move yet wait on God to move you. You might want the opinion of a parent or older man or lady in your family or friends who is a practicing Christian. In the end it's between you and God and this person maybe you're supposed to give them a word from Jesus or start them on their journey maybe it's not about you maybe it is.
What always helps me is doing just what I told you to do don't make a move until you know it's from God. Also I read some Psalms and  Proverbs.  For know I suggest Psalm 46:10 "Be still and know that I am God." And the scriptures above I posted to start.
When you feel a twinge of doubt or fear unsure or whatever just say a quick 1 phrase prayer "Lord Jesus have mercy on me, remember me Lord." you can say this anytime in your head throughout the day.  And stay prayed up the answer will come.
God Bless You!


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 16, 2016)

Lucia said:


> That's the thing Gods answers don't always come when we want sometimes you do get the quick answer. That's why I suggested you test that answer you got.
> 
> Take this to Jesus in prayer and "pray without ceasing" if you have the facts from the horses mouth but might not don't know where to go or what to do let some time go by, don't move yet wait on God to move you. You might want the opinion of a parent or older man or lady in your family or friends who is a practicing Christian. In the end it's between you and God and this person maybe you're supposed to give them a word from Jesus or stay them on their journey maybe it's not about you maybe it is.
> What always helps me is doing just what I told you to do don't make a move until you know it's from God. Also I read some Psalms and  Proverbs
> ...




You're awesome, thank you


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> You're awesome, thank you



@LiftedUp  ^^ ETA above previous post. 

You're welcome we have to be viligant cause the enemy tries to tempt us when we're down. Jesus was tempted when he was at his lowest point fasting in the desert and on mount of olives. That's what our priest said Sunday's service and he's right.<-- I can't take credit for that one that's all pastor


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## LiftedUp (Feb 16, 2016)

@Lucia , I've looked at the video, read the scripture and totally  understand what you telling me.  I am impatient lol, can I go and meet with a priest for clarity?  I don't want to meet with mine but that's not an issue   Or is this something I need to workout in my own quiet time by listening to the Holy Spirit?


----------



## kanozas (Feb 16, 2016)

*http://www.goodnewsarticles.com/May98-4.htm







 Judging vs. Discerning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
by David A. DePra

  Jesus plainly stated that we are not to judge others. But
so often His words are used against Christians who are trying to
point out wrong in society. And it seems that so few Christians
know how to answer such objections.
  So what should you do if, upon seeing evil in the world, and
stating your convictions regarding it, you are told that you have no
business judging others? Are Christians to become mindless
people who can't tell the difference between good and evil? Is
this mindless condition something we are to strive for?
  First of all, there is a big difference between judging someone,
and discerning evil. The two are not the same at all. In
the Bible, the word "judge" is often a woeful translation of the
Greek word "katakrino." This word literally means "to judge
against." In other words, it really means "to condemn." But there
is another Greek word, "krino," which is often translated
"to discern." "Krino" literally means "to separate." Or, to put it
more clearly, it means "to separate the good from the bad."
  These two words aptly show the contrast between judging
someone, which God forbids, and discerning, which God desires.
"To judge" means to condemn. It means to render a sentence
against someone as if you are God. And "to judge," the way
Jesus forbade it, is always a product of a bad attitude. It stems
from never having seen that you are as needy as the one whom
you are condemning. "To discern," however, carries no
desire to see someone "get what is coming to them." True
discernment doesn't condemn at all. It simply sees things as they
really are, with the mind of Christ.
  True discernment carries no blinders. It sees evil. And it
confesses what it sees if the love of God dictates it. Don't think
that the love of God would avoid pointing out evil in society. Read
the gospels. Jesus continually upbraided the Pharisees, yet He
said He judged (condemned) no man. Jesus knew the difference
between judging and discerning. He always discerned. He never
judged.
  Rather than be blind to evil, Christians will become more
sensitive to it -- if they are getting closer to God. Getting closer
to God and developing His mind will not make us less sensitive to
sin. It will make us more sensitive to sin. And it will give us the
ability to discern things the way God discerns them -- clearly, but
in love.
  The book of Hebrews gives us a verse which tells us that
it is God's will for us to discern the difference between good and
evil:
_But strong meat belongs to them that are of full age, _

_even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised _

_to discern both good and evil. (Heb. 5:14) _

  It is a mark of Christian maturity to discern the difference
between good and evil. It is also a greater mark of maturity, that
having discerned that difference, to be able to stand in the love of
God regarding it. God wants us to discern. But He tells us we
must not condemn.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> @Lucia , I've looked at the video, read the scripture and totally  understand what you telling me.  I am impatient lol, can I go and meet with a priest for clarity?  I don't want to meet with mine but that's not an issue   Or is this something I need to workout in my own quiet time by listening to the Holy Spirit?



If you feel the need to meet do so its up to you but when you do still have your own quiet time with God, Holy Spirit and your Bible, only you can make that decision for yourself. A Priest or elder can't replace that, I don't think you're obligated to meet with your Priest if you don't want  it can be another one as far as I know.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

Where Valentine's Day really came from


----------



## Nice Lady (Feb 16, 2016)

*Matthew 5:8*
Blessed are the *pure* in heart, for they will see God.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 16, 2016)

"Make your walls, doors." -Nick Vijicic


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...hout-limbs-enjoys-beach-getaway-wife-son.html


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm all for racial reconciliation if it is genuine.. Good Word, Mary:

Paul wrote to the Corinthian believers:_  “All this is from God, who reconciled us to himself through Christ and gave us the ministry of reconciliation:  that God was reconciling the world to himself in Christ, not counting people’s sins against them. And he has committed to us the message of reconciliation” _(2 Corinthians. 5:18-19).  We who have been transformed by the power of the Gospel have a unique opportunity to address racial conflict, *because we’ve been given the ministry and the message of reconciliation.*


----------



## Laela (Feb 23, 2016)

I kinda feel a way today .... I enjoy the teachings of Mary Welchel and TD Jakes and at heart is the workplace and how far one should go. One teaches to consider the workplace "hostile" and to not try so hard to make friends in a public place. I get that. The other teaches we should all see ourselves in “full time Christian work,” and so our workplaces are, in effect, our mission field. I get that.  There needs to be some semblance of balance. Mary is expressing the extra effort to  get to know co-workers to celebrate *significant *events in the lives ... well, that requires a personal relationship.  Is it un-Christian to not be everybody's friend at work? People-pleasing IMHO can put in Christian in bondage. So I'm not feeling Mary this week....


----------



## kanozas (Feb 28, 2016)

Feeling down, trying to make waves and plans, not knowing where to turn.   Sat down, opened up the missal and someone had placed a business card right where our Sunday readings were this morning with just this on it:







I hope this blesses another as well!!!


----------



## kanozas (Feb 29, 2016)

This is so distressing!  All I can do is to go to scripture.  


* Jeremiah 50:32*
32 And the proud one shall fall, he shall fall down, and there shall be none to lift him up: and I will kindle a fire in his cities, and it shall devour all round about him.



* Psalm 5:5*
5 In the morning I will stand before thee, and will see: because thou art not a God that willest iniquity.



* Isaiah 2:11*
11 The lofty eyes of man are humbled, and the haughtiness of men shall be made to stoop: and the Lord alone shall be exalted in that day.


* Proverbs 16:18*
18 Pride precedes destruction;
an arrogant spirit gives way to a _nasty_ fall.

* Luke 12:13-21*
*The Parable of the Rich Fool*
13 Someone in the crowd said to him, “Teacher, tell my brother to divide the inheritance with me.”

14 Jesus replied, “Man, who appointed me a judge or an arbiter between you?” 15 Then he said to them, “Watch out! Be on your guard against all kinds of greed; life does not consist in an abundance of possessions.”

16 And he told them this parable: “The ground of a certain rich man yielded an abundant harvest. 17 He thought to himself, ‘What shall I do? I have no place to store my crops.’

18 “Then he said, ‘This is what I’ll do. I will tear down my barns and build bigger ones, and there I will store my surplus grain. 19 And I’ll say to myself, “You have plenty of grain laid up for many years. Take life easy; eat, drink and be merry.”’

20 “But God said to him, ‘You fool! This very night your life will be demanded from you. Then who will get what you have prepared for yourself?’

21 “This is how it will be with whoever stores up things for themselves but is not rich toward God.”


Ameen!!!!!!!  G-d protect us.  Maybe this is our wake-up call?


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 2, 2016)

It really bothers me that people are out here dying, suffering, not knowing love, etc. And I look around and see people arguing about: what day of the week we're supposed to worship on, how this translation of the Bible isn't the right one you're supposed to be using this one, arguing over if going to church is mandatory or not, people still arguing if it is or isn't ok for women to wear pants and makeup or not to church. The list could go on and on, I just feel like all the arguing is just a distraction from the bigger picture.


----------



## Laela (Mar 6, 2016)

Acceptance of Jesus as Lord and Savior comes with Leadership built in... 

"A true leader works themselves out of a job. So great leaders measure their greatness by their absence. Study Jesus. The greatest leader of all. Listen to His words. It is better for you that I go away. If I do not go away, He says, you won't be great. My absence is your greatness. He proved his greatness by leaving. He left and his organization grew in his absence" - MYLES MUNROE


----------



## kanozas (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## mz.rae (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been feeling so discouraged these past few months. I am in nursing school and right now it is not going so well. And to make matters worse every time I am feeling down about school my mom's first response to me is "Did you get kicked out of Nursing school?" which now if I don't do good in this class I will be.
I am also feeling down because I wanted to be further in life and wish I never listened to my parents. There are times where I get really upset and cry when I think about it. It's to the point that I just don't feel like trying anything anymore.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I have been feeling so discouraged these past few months. I am in nursing school and right now it is not going so well. And to make matters worse every time I am feeling down about school my mom's first response to me is "Did you get kicked out of Nursing school?" which now if I don't do good in this class I will be.
> *I am also feeling down because I wanted to be further in life and wish I never listened to my parents.* There are times where I get really upset and cry when I think about it. It's to the point that I just don't feel like trying anything anymore.



Everyone's wants to be further ahead in life than they actually are. But it is what it is and you are where you are now try to make the best of it. Don't let anyone, anyone get you down sometimes people say things in a way and we take it negatively when that may not have been their intention. 

Getting a professional medical degree is hard harder than a lot of other majors. If This is what you want for yourself you'll have to find a way to deal with it all
what do you do to relieve stress ?
how are you with managing your time and not spreading yourself too thin?

Think of it his way if you want that degree you're basically got to tear it out of the professors hands they're not handing out degrees so to speak and some are trying to trip students up its true.
Don't give up because he enemy would love to deter you from reaching your goals and having a great life. Don't let him steal your joy or distract you stay focused with your eyes on the prize.  Find 5m a day for a quick prayer and offer your hardships and daily trials to Jesus 

HTH


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Feeling down, trying to make waves and plans, not knowing where to turn.   Sat down, opened up the missal and someone had placed a business card right where our Sunday readings were this morning with just this on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a desk plaque or stone paper weight like that I think I'm going to look it up online and get it for my desk.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2016)

kanozas said:


>





 speechless psalm 23 ? How old is he? 3-4?
too cute


----------



## Lucia (Mar 16, 2016)

*1 Chronicles 29:11-15*

11 Yours, O Lord, is the greatness, the power, the glory, the victory, and the majesty. Everything in the heavens and on earth is yours, O Lord, and this is your kingdom. We adore you as the one who is over all things. 12 Wealth and honor come from you alone, for you rule over everything. Power and might are in your hand, and at your discretion people are made great and given strength.

13 “O our God, we thank you and praise your glorious name! 14 But who am I, and who are my people, that we could give anything to you? Everything we have has come from you, and we give you only what you first gave us! 15 We are here for only a moment, visitors and strangers in the land as our ancestors were before us. Our days on earth are like a passing shadow, gone so soon without a trace.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 22, 2016)

I had to delete this couple off of Facebook today. I got tired of their continuous down talking about church and the wife's never ending jumping on other people's statuses to debate with people and calling it educated conversations. The last straw was when she came for my SO when he made a status about speaking things into existence and the prophetic office. She came on his status telling him he is wrong, that he has zeal but no knowledge, she knows the Bible, he isn't God he can't speak things into existence, etc. It got so bad that our former Pastor had to jump on the status and basically say enough is enough y'all aren't getting anywhere with this conversation so end it. And then afterwards she started making subliminal statuses toward me and SO which I just let it be known if there is a problem with me inbox me I don't have time for subliminal back and forth.

Anyway I am telling SO that I don't feel like these people are really his friends. Because if she was a real friend and had issue with what he said she could have easily inboxed him and hashed it out. And my SO was friends with this guy before he married this woman, and my SO reached out to him about the things his wife was doing and saying. And all he said to my SO was that it was between my SO and his wife he has nothing to do with it. Which is like really.... That should let you know something right there. I'm telling SO that he doesn't need these type of people in his life. Anyway I'm just glad they are gone off my Facebook, and I am sure they are gloating about how people can't handle the truth and how they are losing friends because they speak the truth and Jesus was prosecuted because for doing the same thing... Blah, blah, blah...

The sad thing is a lot of the stuff she says I know already and agree with, it's just her delivery and the way she goes about it is whack!


----------



## kanozas (Mar 23, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I had to delete this couple off of Facebook today. I got tired of their continuous down talking about church and the wife's never ending jumping on other people's statuses to debate with people and calling it educated conversations. The last straw was when she came for my SO when he made a status about speaking things into existence and the prophetic office. She came on his status telling him he is wrong, that he has zeal but no knowledge, she knows the Bible, he isn't God he can't speak things into existence, etc. It got so bad that our former Pastor had to jump on the status and basically say enough is enough y'all aren't getting anywhere with this conversation so end it. And then afterwards she started making subliminal statuses toward me and SO which I just let it be known if there is a problem with me inbox me I don't have time for subliminal back and forth.
> 
> Anyway I am telling SO that I don't feel like these people are really his friends. Because if she was a real friend and had issue with what he said she could have easily inboxed him and hashed it out. And my SO was friends with this guy before he married this woman, and my SO reached out to him about the things his wife was doing and saying. And all he said to my SO was that it was between my SO and his wife he has nothing to do with it. Which is like really.... That should let you know something right there. I'm telling SO that he doesn't need these type of people in his life. Anyway I'm just glad they are gone off my Facebook, and I am sure they are gloating about how people can't handle the truth and how they are losing friends because they speak the truth and Jesus was prosecuted because for doing the same thing... Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> The sad thing is a lot of the stuff she says I know already and agree with, it's just her delivery and the way she goes about it is whack!




WEll?  Was it on the church's Facebook page or your own page?  In a group?  Is the pastor an administrator of the group?  He had no right to tell people what to post on their Facebook, your SO's friend has the right to back out but doesn't have the right to tell his wife what to say or think and the wife herself had no right to condemn others like your SO.  Whew!  LOL.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 23, 2016)

kanozas said:


> WEll?  Was it on the church's Facebook page or your own page?  In a group?  Is the pastor an administrator of the group?  He had no right to tell people what to post on their Facebook, your SO's friend has the right to back out but doesn't have the right to tell his wife what to say or think and the wife herself had no right to condemn others like your SO.  Whew!  LOL.


Lol and it was on a status that my SO made on his own page, and they had like 30/40 comments between them going back and forth. The conversation really wasn't going anywhere she was trying to convince him she was right and he was trying to convince her she was wrong and he was right. They were never going to see eye to eye. And my SO considers our former pastor his spiritual father, so that is probably why he jumped in.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 24, 2016)

G-d is not impotent, He is Omnipotent and He knows every single thought of rejection of Him.  Make no mistake, you will pay in the end.  You have time now but do you know when that chance will end?  No, you don't.  One day, it might be too late.  L-rd, have mercy on us that we run to You.  The truth hurts our egos but G-d the Father is a loving Father.  He's not standing up there with a big stick in His hand, He's standing there with arms of love of a father.  He wants us to turn to Him so that we may have life.


----------



## movingforward (Mar 29, 2016)

How Great thou are that song has been in my spirit the last few minutes.  As I contemplate what  I should do


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 30, 2016)

*Sing praise to the LORD, you His godly ones, And give thanks to His holy name. For His anger is but for a moment, His favor is for a lifetime; Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning. ~ Psalm 30:4-5 NIV*


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Mar 30, 2016)

I've fallen so behind on my read through the Bible in a year challenge. Like 4 books behind  But! I read 1 last night and I'm going to finish 1 before work today. And I'll do 1 tomorrow and the last 1 on Sunday. 

I am determined to finish the Bible in 2016!


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 30, 2016)

*God is not asking you to make a promise you cannot keep. God is asking you to believe a promise that only he can keep. *


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if my former pastors feel some type of way about me. I notice they invite my SO to do all these things but that invite never seems to be extended to me. I also notice that they will 'like' when he posts a picture of us on Facebook only seconds after I have posted the same exact picture.
It may just be me but when it comes to my friends and invites they already know that invite includes my SO as well. So he will be coming if his schedule permits him to do so, and they have no problem with that and vice versa with their SOs. I've already made a point that if they ever decide to open back up a church or pastor somewhere that he can pretty much count me out.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 1, 2016)

God's power is amazing. It's more amazing when his word is something you live by too: *Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils;*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 1, 2016)

You ever do something you know you weren't supposed to do, and in the back of your head, you hear  "now you know you won't get into the Kingdom doing that right?" 

Probably just me lol


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm beginning to notice that I'm falling back into the bad habit of needing validation and approval from others before making a decision or doing something. When I know I should be looking to God for such validation. I feel I was becoming a stronger person this time last year whereas now I feel like I have taken two steps backwards.

And I'm praying for the ability to open up to people more, I have heard from several people including my SO that I can give a cold vibe. And that it comes across to people that I don't like them and feel some type of way about them.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 2, 2016)

Article
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...istribution-of-satanic-materials-to-children/

Here we go again they tried this in a public school district in Florida about a year ago.
This is what comes from being silent and allowing God to be taken out of schools.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't be afraid to stand in your faith, in your belief in Christ.  Do not let others steal your faith and mislead you to error.  Trust in the Lord, live for the Lord.  There are those who come to steal your faith, to tempt you with false doctrine and to try and make you mistrust God.  Root them out of your lives.  They are sly thieves with an agenda to destroy you.  Do not trust those "friends."


*

1 Timothy 6:3*

Some people may contradict our teaching, but these are the wholesome teachings of the Lord Jesus Christ. These teachings promote a godly life.*

Ephesian 4:14*

that we henceforth be no longer children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine by the sleight of men and their cunning and craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive;

*James 1:3*

For you know that when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow.


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2016)

http://www.usccb.org/bible/hosea/6:1


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 5, 2016)

Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends.
John 15:13 NASB
http://bible.com/100/jhn.15.13.NASB

Iron sharpens iron, So one man sharpens another.
Proverbs 27:17 NASB
http://bible.com/100/pro.27.17.NASB

I really am learning and seeing what these scriptures mean in this season of my life.


----------



## Laela (Apr 5, 2016)

The Abortion industry isn't thriving, it's DYING. Amein for that... For anyone interested, here's an upcoming webinar on Tuesday, April 12th:

http://app.webinarjam.net/register/...25f7a2907782c4f7e2562b2bdf49d6df97d0d0feb6eb8


----------



## Laela (Apr 6, 2016)

*No Fakers*

Faking a hand-off in football is a skill that can greatly help a quarterback. If he performs a good fake, he fools the defense and buys space and time to complete a pass downfield, so being a good faker is a desired quality for a quarterback. Not so much for a man who desires to be godly.

Although there’s something in most of us that rises up when we encounter a fake, if we are totally honest, many men are faking it. However, most men are not faking it to deceive; they’re faking it to conceal. They are afraid to be true and honest. They are afraid if they let people in, then they’ll be found out to be less than they portray themselves to be, so the fear of not measuring up drives the man’s heart to pretend he’s got it together.




Sometimes we even think we can fool God, that we can fake Him out with our right words and right actions. But God is not fooled. He sees into the inmost part of your heart. He knows all your fears, flaws, and failures. He knows that in your own power you’re never going to live up to what He desires for you to be. You’re never going to live up to what your wife, family, and friends need you to be. If that’s the case, then what do you do?​
We all must realize that it is only through the power of the Holy Spirit that we will be the man or the woman that God wants us to be.

So, men, quit trying so hard to do this manhood thing in your own power. Understand this is not a call to be passive. We don’t sit around on the couch until the Spirit shows up and moves us off it. Instead, we release control of our lives to the lordship of Christ and allow the Spirit to strengthen us, guide us, and empower us as we walk in this world as husbands, fathers, men.

*Prayers*
*Men*: Take a moment and be totally honest with the Lord. Confess your attempts to fool God and conceal what's really going on in your heart. Submit yourself to Him and ask the Holy Spirit to empower you and lead you to be the man God desires for you to be.
*
Women*: Pray that the man in your life will have the courage to be honest before God. Ask the Lord to give you wisdom on how to encourage your man to totally trust in the Lord.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 7, 2016)

I have been feeling at peace this week, I just disconnected from certain areas in my life in so many ways. I limited my social media usage, pulled back a little from friends and SO. And I am starting to pull back from church activities. I have just been in prayer asking God to reveal things to me about people, where He wants me to be ministry wise, and career wise. Learning that I need to obey God not people's opinions, which I feel is why I have been feeling so heavy with burden these past few months.

It all started from when I was talking to a friend this past Sunday. And she was saying she has known me 10+ years and this is the first time she has seen me look so unhappy and she sensed a heaviness, a sadness over me. So sense then I have just been taking a step back and really looking at things in my life. I feel as though April is going to be the month where I just take break and regroup.


----------



## Laela (Apr 12, 2016)

40 Days for Life Webinar streaming now....  

http://app.webinarjam.net/register/...25f7a2907782c4f7e2562b2bdf49d6df97d0d0feb6eb8


----------



## Laela (Apr 13, 2016)

*Psalm 34*
1 I will always thank the Lord; I will never stop praising him.
2 I will praise him for what he has done; may all who are oppressed listen and be glad!


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 13, 2016)

Is it necessary to pray over and over for the same thing (like when someone is sick, your desire for something)? Does it mean you lack faith when pray for something you have already asked God to do or is it in line with the scripture that says, "the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much"?

My hubby and I had this convo and I want another take before I share what I told him.


----------



## delitefulmane (Apr 14, 2016)

any thoughts? ^^^

@Laela @Shimmie @Iwanthealthyhair67 @momi


----------



## kanozas (Apr 14, 2016)

Boy was I insulted today!  Deliberately insulted.  Not-so-Freudian slip.  When people tell you who they are, believe them.    All for Christ, too.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 14, 2016)

It's so interesting to me how at this new church me and SO have kind of switched places. At our old church my SO was the social butterfly, the Pastor and everyone seemed to gravitate towards him. Whereas I felt like I was an outcast and couldnt really connect with anyone. At our new church I feel like I am fitting in more, making friends, and really feel connected to what's going on. On the other hand my SO though still more socialable than me seems to be more in the back seat.


----------



## Laela (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi @delitefulmane,

I'd love to hear what the others have to say about repeated prayers as well, but from my understanding, Jesus had instructed us not to pray to be seen or to repeat empty words but to pray to Our Father according to His will, whether it's a 2 word prayer or a hour-long petition.

I believe two things could happen from persistent prayer - either God grants us the desire of our heart in His time, because it's in line with His will, or He will removes the desire from us.  An answer  is either a "yes" or "no" . Much different from getting the definite Yes that we seek because it's what we WANT (of our own will)   Remember, His Promise is to provide our NEEDS and the needs of those we're praying for, not our wants (our will)   So I guess the question is would you be persistent in prayer if (with help from the Holy Spirit) the you already received no as the answer  ?

Also, I believe prayer to be more than petitioning, it's a two-way communication, with Him speaking to our hearts and we have the Holy Spirit to help us.

HTH



delitefulmane said:


> Is it necessary to pray over and over for the same thing (like when someone is sick, your desire for something)? Does it mean you lack faith when pray for something you have already asked God to do or is it in line with the scripture that says, "the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much"?
> 
> My hubby and I had this convo and I want another take before I share what I told him.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 18, 2016)

I think the tagging has a bug because I missed this tag, @kanozas


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 18, 2016)

Might I  recommend reading No Price Too High?  It's the story of a black former Pentecostal preacher who converted to Catholicism after delving deeper into the history of Christianity.  Once he realized that his modern-day Protestant church looked nothing like the Christian church established by Jesus Christ and the apostles, and he started making changes within his own the church, he realized that what he though he knew was wrong.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 19, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> Is it necessary to pray over and over for the same thing (like when someone is sick, your desire for something)? Does it mean you lack faith when pray for something you have already asked God to do or is it in line with the scripture that says, "the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much"?
> 
> My hubby and I had this convo and I want another take before I share what I told him.



I don't think there's anything wrong with praying for the same thing consistently. Plus my prayer for X is never exactly the same. As I continue to grow spiritually and time goes on my prayer evolves.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> Is it necessary to pray over and over for the same thing (like when someone is sick, your desire for something)? Does it mean you lack faith when pray for something you have already asked God to do or is it in line with the scripture that says, "the effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much"?
> 
> My hubby and I had this convo and I want another take before I share what I told him.



1 Thess 5:16-18

16 Rejoice always,17 pray without ceasing,18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.

Eph 6:18 

praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2016)

Laela said:


> Hi @delitefulmane,
> 
> I'd love to hear what the others have to say about repeated prayers as well, but from my understanding, *Jesus had instructed us not to pray to be seen or to repeat empty words but to pray to Our Father according to His will, whether it's a 2 word prayer or a hour-long petition.*
> 
> ...



@Laela
Can you list the scripture in the Bible where it says Jesus instructed us not to pray repeating empty words ?
Also Do you or have you  ever prayed the Our Father prayer? Or Psalm 23?
Please tell me where it says in the Bible that I shouldn't use and repeat prayers written by others who have come up with more eloquent prayers than I can?


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2016)

@Lucia  I think that non-catholics  do not comprehend the litany nor its purpose.  I also believe that the admonishment is based upon pagan practices during those times.  I'm wondering why that drive-by post and no further response.  I mean, you can't just come and slap someone, falsely accusing them  for something they have not done and then offer NO explanations just because somebody else "gossips" that catholics are this/that.  I always say, go to the source!  Shrugs.    That is highly disingenuous but maybe that's it...when there is an answer correcting the error and misconception in respect, it is not received because that person had an agenda.  But goodness, we resolved this ages ago and here it is, regurgitated again.  On purpose and contrary to the purpose and rules of the CF, in a spirit of confusion  .  Shrugs.  What can you do?  LOL.


_*Matthew* 6:7 7 But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking._


Here is a very good blog about it with apologetics on why we pray the rosary which is meditation.  It is not vain repetition because it comes from the heart and is chock full of scripture.   Please also read the comments because they mirror what is being asked and plain assumed here.  Very good one.

http://www.catholic.com/blog/tim-staples/do-catholics-pray-vain-repetitions

Excerpt:

_Our Lord was here praying for hours and saying "the same words." Is this “vain repetition?”_


_And not only do we have our Lord praying repetitious prayer, but he also commends it. In *Luke 18:1-14*, we read:_


_And he told them a parable, to the effect that they ought always to pray and not lose heart. He said, "In a certain city there was a judge who neither feared God nor regarded man; and there was a widow in that city who kept coming to him and saying, "Vindicate me against my adversary." For a while he refused; but afterward he said to himself, "Though I neither fear God nor regard man, yet because this widow bothers me, I will vindicate her, or she will wear me out by her continual coming." And the Lord said, "Hear what the unrighteous judge says. And will not God vindicate his elect, who cry to him day and night? Will he delay long over them? I tell you, he will vindicate them speedily. Nevertheless, when the Son of man comes, will he find faith on earth?" He also told this parable to some who trusted in themselves that they were righteous and despised others: "Two men went up into the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. The Pharisee stood and prayed thus with himself, "God, I thank thee that I am not like other men, extortioners, unjust, adulterers, or even like this tax collector. I fast twice a week, I give tithes of all that I get." But the tax collector, standing far off, would not even lift up his eyes to heaven, but beat his breast, saying, "God, be merciful to me a sinner!" I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other; for every one who exalts himself will be humbled, but he who humbles himself will be exalted."_


_*Final Thoughts*_


_Would any wife tell her husband, “Hey knock it off! You’ve already told me you loved me three times today! I don’t want to hear it any more!” I think not! The key here is that the words are from the heart, not the number of times they are said. I think that is Jesus’ emphasis. There are some words, like “I love you,” or like the “Our Father,” or the “Hail, Mary,” that you really can’t improve upon. The key is that we truly enter into the words so that they are coming from our hearts._


_For those who do not know, the Rosary is not about "mindless repetition" so that God will hear us. We repeat the prayers of the Rosary to be sure, but we do so in order that we may keep our focus while we meditate upon the most important mysteries of the Faith. I find it to be a wonderful way for me to be able to focus on the Lord._


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2016)

Looking back, someone said that they couldn't believe how stupid christians are to believe that Jesus is G-d and that He came down from heaven as a man, died and rose again.  The christian said, "and you expect me to believe that Moses parted the Red Sea?"  LOL.  I guess it's all "nonsense" until you know it by faith as truth.  When I think of Our Lady, I used to have a problem with that until I found it to be true.  If she can appear on a cactus fibre cloak and it be preserved for hundreds of years now, inspiring many to faith in G-d, then seems to me that Jesus being G-d is more of a stretch of faith.  The cloak is easy compared to the sacrifice of the Lamb.  Shrugs.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 19, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @Laela
> Can you list the scripture in the Bible where it says Jesus instructed us not to pray repeating empty words ?
> Also Do you or have you  ever prayed the Our Father prayer? Or Psalm 23?
> Please tell me where it says in the Bible that I shouldn't use and repeat prayers written by others who have come up with more eloquent prayers than I can?



As an undergrad in college I studied Classical Greek & Greco-Roman literature and philosophy, which definitely gives insight into their religious beliefs and practices in antiquity. They believed that using certain language and style in their invocation, that their prayers would be heard but they didn't often change the language and style because they did not want to draw attention to themselves personally--look at the Greek and Roman mythological literature--the last thing you wanted was one of the Greco-Roman gods to zoom in and focus on *you.* Thus the prayer formulas were simple, repetitive, respectful but not too flashy. It lacked personal relationship.

This is the type of prayer that the Greeks and Romans employed, but this was not the type of prayer employed by Jews and Christians. For Judeo-Christianity, God is a personal God who *seeks* a relationship with us. He calls us each by name, He wants us to know Him personally. Thus our prayers will have differing language and style according to our needs and our spiritual growth as we walk with Him. The book of Psalms is a great example of this. As mentioned in another post, Jesus Christ Himself teaches us the "Our Father" prayer, and believe me, Christians all over the world have recited the "Our Father" more than once in their lifetime, so is that vain repetition? Certainly not.

This is what I mean when I said a lot of criticism or attack of Catholicism is borne of ignorance. You'll notice in these attacks a stark ignorance of history and historical context, as well as what the Church actually professes and teaches.

Who do you think put the books of the Bible together? Baptists and Lutherans and SDA didn't exist in 200's AD or 300's AD. The Christians who existed in the 100's AD, 200's AD, 300's AD--how much do you want to bet people who like to attack Catholicism have not studied or read the documents, history, and theology from these centuries? Protestantism didn't exist until the 1500's, which means that Laela would have to argue that Christians weren't "really" Christians for one thousand four hundred years. MOST Christians who have ever lived on this planet belong(ed) to the Catholic Church. This isn't a slam against our Protestant brothers and sisters, but rather I'm trying to put into context that when a person wants to come out swinging saying "Catholicism is false, it's not Christianity," that they are basically condemning most Christians on the planet, both living and dead. 

Did you know that in the 4th Century, we have this amazing Catholic bishop to thank, who was exiled and almost killed for upholding the truth that Jesus Christ is both True God and True Man? That bishop's name is Athanasius. But according to Laela, he's not even a Christian, because he was a Catholic.

Who upheld the doctrine of the Trinity? Because the word TRINITY or explicit explanation of THE TRINITY is not in Scripture, so according to Laela, I guess we ought to abandon the doctrine of the Trinity because of this. So, you see, simply saying, "That word isn't in Scripture, or it's not explicitly defined in Scripture" is not a good reason to proclaim something as un-Christian or un-Biblical. In fact, the idea that something HAS to be in Scripture in order for us to uphold or believe it is NOT even in Scripture. In fact, you'll find that the Apostles themselves communicated teachings and truths that weren't written in Scripture or was communicated orally. There's one letter of Paul the Apostle that did not make it into the Bible because it is simply lost to us in history. We know it existed because Paul mentions its existence (in one of his canonical letters which we DO have in the Bible), but Paul, as well as the other Apostles, relied on teaching orally, by personal example, and through Scripture (i.e., the Greek translation of the Old Testament). Remember, the first Gospel wasn't written until 40 years after Jesus' resurrection--so were Christians hanging out waiting for doctrine for 40 years? No. The Apostles taught mostly orally, and when the Gospels and Epistles (letters) came along, Christians accepted them as part of the Apostles' Deposit of Faith. We need BOTH the Apostles' writings (New Testament) and their Tradition (Oral Teachings and Examples).


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> A.
> Did you know that in the 4th Century, we have this amazing Catholic bishop to thank, who was exiled and almost killed for upholding the truth that Jesus Christ is both True God and True Man? That bishop's name is Athanasius. But according to Laela, he's not even a Christian, because he was a Catholic.
> 
> Who upheld the doctrine of the Trinity? Because the word TRINITY or explicit explanation of THE TRINITY is not in Scripture, so according to Laela, I guess we ought to abandon the doctrine of the Trinity because of this. So, you see, simply saying, "That word isn't in Scripture, or it's not explicitly defined in Scripture" is not a good reason to proclaim something as un-Christian or un-Biblical. In fact, the idea that something HAS to be in Scripture in order for us to uphold or believe it is NOT even in Scripture. In fact, you'll find that the Apostles themselves communicated teachings and truths that weren't written in Scripture or was communicated orally. There's one letter of Paul the Apostle that did not make it into the Bible because it is simply lost to us in history. We know it existed because Paul mentions its existence (in one of his canonical letters which we DO have in the Bible), but Paul, as well as the other Apostles, relied on teaching orally, by personal example, and through Scripture (i.e., the Greek translation of the Old Testament). Remember, the first Gospel wasn't written until 40 years after Jesus' resurrection--so were Christians hanging out waiting for doctrine for 40 years? No. The Apostles taught mostly orally, and when the Gospels and Epistles (letters) came along, Christians accepted them as part of the Apostles' Deposit of Faith. We need BOTH the Apostles' writings (New Testament) and their Tradition (Oral Teachings and Examples).



!!!
I'd like to add that this is in Jewish tradition - oral, handed-down tradition from Moses to Aaron and onward, just as Jesus handed down holy tradition to the disciples.  They were all Jews then.  At some point, believers in Jesus as the Messiah were thrown out of the synagogue. 

Another interesting thing I'd like to add from my personal experience is the concept of the Holy Trinity.  As I pray my rosary, the guidelines for the mysteries tell me that the Holy Trinity was manifested when Jesus was baptized as the voice from the Father in Heaven was heard as the Holy Spirit descended upon the Son.  My eyes were opened up to this a few short months ago.   I know it to be true but I hadn't thought much on it.

I hope we find Paul's lost document.  Not too long ago, we found a supposed letter (on stone) written to the community from St. Gabriel?  I tend to believe it.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 19, 2016)

People are interesting, it's always interesting how people tend to view their pasts with rose colored glasses myself included. As I looking at thread post dating back to 2005 on the Christian forum, I began to think on my life and how much "better" it was back then. But was it really better! I then thought about 2007, 2008, 2009, and 2010 and felt those time periods were "better" as well. Pretty much anything that wasn't now was "better". But then I was thinking about the person I was back then, I was miserable, vulnerable, and naive. I spent a lot of that time in a relationship I was probably not supposed to be in, depressed, feeling bad about myself, not feeling worthy, and being taken advantage of. Probably the only real thing about that time period that could be messed was my carefreeness, that I was more open to others. But other than that there really wasn't anything worthwhile to miss. 

I feel my greatest downfall at looking at now and thinking the past was so much better is the fact I compare myself too much. I compare myself to others and what they have going on. I compare myself to the person that I thought I would be by now. I compare myself to my younger cousins and am envious of the fact that they are graduating high school and get to start from scratch. Whereas I feel that I just wasted so much time on people and things that didn't matter and can't go back. 

I do feel I still battle with depression from time to time because of that fact. But I do feel confidence about myself now that I didn't have back then. A lot of the stuff I tolerated back then I know for a fact I wouldn't tolerate now. I just wish that I was a stronger person back then, and then maybe I would be further a long in life.


----------



## Laela (Apr 19, 2016)

*Matthew 6:7*
I believe the virtue isn't there if it's just being repeated for show and not said sincerely.... not the repeating of the prayer itself. Only God would know the sincerity of the heart.. but a good example of this type of sincerity is witnessing when s a young child is taught to pray by having them repeating prayers/scripture, etc.  (not that adults aren't sincere.. lol) It's just the purity of it...




Lucia said:


> @Laela
> Can you list the scripture in the Bible where it says Jesus instructed us not to pray repeating empty words ?
> Also Do you or have you  ever prayed the Our Father prayer? Or Psalm 23?
> *Please tell me where it says in the Bible that I shouldn't use and repeat prayers written by others who have come up with more eloquent prayers than I can*?


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> .
> I do feel I still battle with depression from time to time because of that fact. But I do feel confidence about myself now that I didn't have back then. A lot of the stuff I tolerated back then I know for a fact I wouldn't tolerate now. I just wish that I was a stronger person back then, and then maybe I would be further a long in life.




You are right where you're supposed to be.  People are rushing all day long and like the tortoise and the hare, they will end up where they're supposed to be at the appointed time.  Don't beat yourself up over those comparisons.  We all have regrets.  What can you do about it?  Nothing.  This is now.  You have the great blessing of today and none of us know the future so relish this time now.  You'll make it.  Crush those feelings and determine for yourself that you're not going to listen to those feelings of inadequacy.  I know exactly what some of that is myself.  You just can't feel it for long.  I have to look upwards because He knows.  He's got you!


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2016)

Laela said:


> *Matthew 6:7*
> I believe the virtue isn't there if it's just being repeated for show and not said sincerely.... not the repeating of the prayer itself. Only God would know the sincerity of the heart.. but a good example of this type of sincerity is witnessing when s a young child is taught to pray by having them repeating prayers/scripture, etc.  (not that adults aren't sincere.. lol) It's just the purity of it...




Did you realize that article says that _catholics_ (all) pray in vain repetitions?  The rosary is vain repetition?  Surely, you don't mean to say that by posting that bunch of bulltwinks lol.  So, I'm wondering if the author of that article has ever prayed the rosary or if anyone else who truly believes that has prayed the rosary, or the litanies,   novenas , the liturgy of the mass or any of the chaplets and other prayers etc. because if they have not, they cannot truthfully conclude that it's vain repetition. .


----------



## Lucia (Apr 19, 2016)

@Laela 

Laela post^^



> "What is the origin of the Catholic Church?"
> "Answer: The Roman Catholic Church contends that its origin is the death, resurrection, and ascension of Jesus Christ in approximately AD 30. *The Catholic Church proclaims itself to be the church that Jesus Christ died for, the church that was established and built by the apostles. Is that the true origin of the Catholic Church? On the contrary. Even a cursory reading of the New Testament will reveal that the Catholic Church does not have its origin in the teachings of Jesus or His apostles.* "



1. Where are the scriptures to backup this statement? It just vaguely says the New Testament says, but there's no specific scriptural references to back up this particular interpretation made on scripture. 

2. To make a claim for or against origin (and authority)  you must first know the line of succession of both the Catholic Church and your own denomination, or non-denomination. Then state you're rebuttal with references to back your interpretation up.  So we need a little trip down history lane. 
Now it's a fact that all of Protestanism started around 1500s in the Reformation with later off shoots and derivatives and variations of the original reformation founding fathers to the tune of 30,000 + denominations including the non-denominations we have now. 

Before the Reformation there was no Protestant church or any Protetant off shoots, there was one Church the Church that Jesus Christ founded himself on earth.  To make a finer point Protestants literally came out of actually broke with the Catholic Church we share the same early Christian Church fathers such as  St Irenaeus, St. Augustine, St Ignatius, etc to name a few.  You don't have to take my word for it look it up yourself. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_Fathers

http://www.staycatholic.com/about_the_early_fathers.htm

The Reformation short list Martin Luther, John Calvin, Ulrich Zwingli, a little later King Henry VIII we all know broke with the Catholic Church directly using ideas of Luther and other reformists along with their support to claim his right to divorce Queen Catherine (née Princesa Catalina de Aragon) and marry Anne Boleyn. He had other reasons but that was the main reason.  He then proceeded to proclaim himself the Supreme Head of the Church of England, declared it treason not to recognize him as the head of Gods Church on earth, and began a blood bath that continued with his children.  But that's aside back to the topic at hand.  

Ref
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supreme_Head_of_the_Church_of_England

http://www.catholiceducation.org/en.../apologetics/whos-who-in-the-reformation.html

http://www.catholicscomehome.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/figure1.pdf










-We as Catholics believe that Jesus Christ fully God and fully man instituted His Church here on earth. 

Matthew 16:18 Jesus said "Upon this rock, I will, build my Church." 

-A Church who's people became known as Christians because they as we believe we do follow the teachings of Christ. When the original (minus Judas) apostles went out into the world to preach the gospel we became known as In Greek _katholikos _meaning universal Latin catholicus derived from the Greek word. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_term_"Catholic"

Laela  post^^



> "In the New Testament, there is no mention of the papacy, worship/adoration of Mary (or the immaculate conception of Mary, the perpetual virginity of Mary, the assumption of Mary, or Mary as co-redemptrix and mediatrix), petitioning saints in heaven for their prayers, apostolic succession, the ordinances of the church functioning as sacraments, infant baptism, confession of sin to a priest, purgatory, indulgences, or the equal authority of church tradition and Scripture. So, if the origin of the Catholic Church is not in the teachings of Jesus and His apostles, as recorded in the New Testament, what is the true origin of the Catholic Church?"




-There's a lot in this paragraph jumbled all together so let's take this in parts. 
1. The Papacy 
2. Mary adoration/worship 
3. Mary immaculate conception 
4. Mary her perpetual virginity
5. The assumption of Mary 
6. Mary as co-redemptrix and mediatrix 
7. Sacraments (which include Baptism, Eucharist/Holy Communion, Confession/Penance/Reconciliation, Confirmation, Holy Matrimony, Holy Orders, Anointing of the Sick) 
8. Authority of Church tradition and Scripture 

*-Which one of these topics above are you totally against is it all of them or certain doctrines? *

-Part I
1. The Papacy 
If you're looking for the actual word Pope or Papacy in the Bible there probably wasn't an actual word for that term. Pope is English for Latin Papa meaning father. But that doesn't mean that the office didn't exist.  The authority of Peter was well established by Jesus himself and the other apostles never questioned it, just cause the title or word Pope came later that does not automatically diminish Peters authority. 

-Let's expand that verse above Mathew 16:13-18 

13 When Jesus came to the region of Caesarea Philippi, he asked his disciples, “Who do people say the Son of Man is?”

14 They replied, “Some say John the Baptist; others say Elijah; and still others, Jeremiah or one of the prophets.”

15 “But what about you?” he asked. “Who do you say I am?”

16 Simon Peter answered, “You are the Messiah, the Son of the living God.”

17 *Jesus replied, “Blessed are you, Simon son of Jonah, for this was not revealed to you by flesh and blood, but by my Father in heaven.18 And I tell you that you are Peter,[a] and on this rock I will build my church, and the gates of Hades[b] will not overcome it.*

-Peter translated from the Greek Petra means rock.  So Jesus basically said you are rock and on this rock I will build my church and blessed him. 

Now here's another important verse after Jesus singles Peter out and blesses him, He then gives Peter the keys to Kingdom. In ancient times being given the keys to the city gates was very important and set that person apart from the others especially in Jewish tradition and especially where Jesus choose to impart these gifts on Peter. Now the keys aren't given to the other apostles, why? Because Peter has been set apart and given a position of authority over the other apostles and other men in the Kingdom of Jesus here on earth and in heaven.

Matthew 16:19
I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven; whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven."

Matthew 10:1-4

10 Jesus summoned His twelve disciples and gave them authority over unclean spirits, to cast them out, and to heal every kind of disease and every kind of sickness.

2 Now the names of the twelve apostles are these: The first, Simon, who is called Peter, and Andrew his brother; and [a]James the son of Zebedee, and [b]John his brother; 3 Philip and [c]Bartholomew; Thomas and Matthew the tax collector; [d]James the son of Alphaeus, and Thaddaeus; 4 Simon the [e]Zealot, and Judas Iscariot, the one who betrayed Him.

Luke 22:31-33

Simon, Simon, behold, Satan has demanded permission to sift you like wheat; 32but I have prayed for you, that your faith may not fail; and you, when once you have turned again, strengthen your brothers."33But he said to Him, "Lord, with You I am ready to go both to prison and to death!"

-Peter walked on water with Jesus 

Mathew 14:22-33

22 Immediately He [a]made the disciples get into the boat and go ahead of Him to the other side, while He sent the crowds away. 23 After He had sent the crowds away, He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; and when it was evening, He was there alone. 24 But the boat was already [b]a long distance from the land, [c]battered by the waves; for the wind was [d]contrary. 25 And in the [e]fourth watch of the night He came to them, walking on the sea. 26 When the disciples saw Him walking on the sea, they were terrified, and said, “It is a ghost!” And they cried out [f]in fear. 27 But immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, “Take courage, it is I; do not be afraid.”

28 Peter said to Him, “Lord, if it is You, command me to come to You on the water.” 29 And He said, “Come!”And Peter got out of the boat, and walked on the water and came toward Jesus. 30 But seeing the wind, he became frightened, and beginning to sink, he cried out, “Lord, save me!” 31 Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him, and *said to him, “You of little faith, why did you doubt?” 32 When they got into the boat, the wind stopped. 33 And those who were in the boat worshiped Him, saying, “You are certainly God’s Son!”

---------

"There is ample evidence in the New Testament that Peter was first in authority among the apostles. Whenever they were named, Peter headed the list (Matt. 10:1-4, Mark 3:16-19, Luke 6:14-16, Acts 1:13); sometimes the apostles were referred to as "Peter and those who were with him" (Luke 9:32). Peter was the one who generally spoke for the apostles (Matt. 18:21, Mark 8:29, Luke 12:41, John 6:68-69), and he figured in many of the most dramatic scenes (Matt. 14:28-32, Matt. 17:24-27, Mark 10:23-28). On Pentecost it was Peter who first preached to the crowds (Acts 2:14-40), and he worked the first healing in the Church age (Acts 3:6-7). It is Peter’s faith that will strengthen his brethren (Luke 22:32) and Peter is given Christ’s flock to shepherd (John 21:17). An angel was sent to announce the resurrection to Peter (Mark 16:7), and the risen Christ first appeared to Peter (Luke 24:34). He headed the meeting that elected Matthias to replace Judas (Acts 1:13-26), and he received the first converts (Acts 2:41). He inflicted the first punishment (Acts 5:1-11), and excommunicated the first heretic (Acts 8:18-23). He led the first council in Jerusalem (Acts 15), and announced the first dogmatic decision (Acts 15:7-11). It was to Peter that the revelation came that Gentiles were to be baptized and accepted as Christians (Acts 10:46-48)"

Ref
http://www.catholic.com/tracts/peter-and-the-papacy
Line of succession of the Popes from St Peter to today
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/12272b.htm


St. Peter (32-67)

St. Linus (67-76)

St. Anacletus (Cletus) (76-88)

St. Clement I (88-97)

St. Evaristus (97-105)

St. Alexander I (105-115)

St. Sixtus I (115-125) Also called Xystus I

St. Telesphorus (125-136)

St. Hyginus (136-140)

St. Pius I (140-155)

St. Anicetus (155-166)

St. Soter (166-175)

St. Eleutherius (175-189)

St. Victor I (189-199)

St. Zephyrinus (199-217)

St. Callistus I (217-22) Callistus and the following three popes were opposed by St. Hippolytus, antipope (217-236)

St. Urban I (222-30)

St. Pontain (230-35)

St. Anterus (235-36)

St. Fabian (236-50)

St. Cornelius (251-53) Opposed by Novatian, antipope (251)

St. Lucius I (253-54)

St. Stephen I (254-257)

St. Sixtus II (257-258)

St. Dionysius (260-268)

St. Felix I (269-274)

St. Eutychian (275-283)

St. Caius (283-296) Also called Gaius

St. Marcellinus (296-304)

St. Marcellus I (308-309)

St. Eusebius (309 or 310)

St. Miltiades (311-14)

St. Sylvester I (314-35)

St. Marcus (336)

St. Julius I (337-52)

Liberius (352-66) Opposed by Felix II, antipope (355-365)

St. Damasus I (366-84) Opposed by Ursicinus, antipope (366-367)

St. Siricius (384-99)

St. Anastasius I (399-401)

St. Innocent I (401-17)

St. Zosimus (417-18)

St. Boniface I (418-22) Opposed by Eulalius, antipope (418-419)

St. Celestine I (422-32)

St. Sixtus III (432-40)

St. Leo I (the Great) (440-61)

St. Hilarius (461-68)

St. Simplicius (468-83)

St. Felix III (II) (483-92)

St. Gelasius I (492-96)

Anastasius II (496-98)

St. Symmachus (498-514) Opposed by Laurentius, antipope (498-501)

St. Hormisdas (514-23)

St. John I (523-26)

St. Felix IV (III) (526-30)

Boniface II (530-32) Opposed by Dioscorus, antipope (530)

John II (533-35)

St. Agapetus I (535-36) Also called Agapitus I

St. Silverius (536-37)

Vigilius (537-55)

Pelagius I (556-61)

John III (561-74)

Benedict I (575-79)

Pelagius II (579-90)

St. Gregory I (the Great) (590-604)

Sabinian (604-606)

Boniface III (607)

St. Boniface IV (608-15)

St. Deusdedit (Adeodatus I) (615-18)

Boniface V (619-25)

Honorius I (625-38)

Severinus (640)

John IV (640-42)

Theodore I (642-49)

St. Martin I (649-55)

St. Eugene I (655-57)

St. Vitalian (657-72)

Adeodatus (II) (672-76)

Donus (676-78)

St. Agatho (678-81)

St. Leo II (682-83)

St. Benedict II (684-85)

John V (685-86)

Conon (686-87)

St. Sergius I (687-701) Opposed by Theodore and Paschal, antipopes (687)

John VI (701-05)

John VII (705-07)

Sisinnius (708)

Constantine (708-15)

St. Gregory II (715-31)

St. Gregory III (731-41)

St. Zachary (741-52) Stephen II followed Zachary, but because he died before being consecrated, modern lists omit him

Stephen II (III) (752-57)

St. Paul I (757-67)

Stephen III (IV) (767-72) Opposed by Constantine II (767) and Philip (768), antipopes(767)

Adrian I (772-95)

St. Leo III (795-816)

Stephen IV (V) (816-17)

St. Paschal I (817-24)

Eugene II (824-27)

Valentine (827)

Gregory IV (827-44)

Sergius II (844-47) Opposed by John, antipope

St. Leo IV (847-55)

Benedict III (855-58) Opposed by Anastasius, antipope (855)

St. Nicholas I (the Great) (858-67)

Adrian II (867-72)

John VIII (872-82)

Marinus I (882-84)

St. Adrian III (884-85)

Stephen V (VI) (885-91)

Formosus (891-96)

Boniface VI (896)

Stephen VI (VII) (896-97)

Romanus (897)

Theodore II (897)

John IX (898-900)

Benedict IV (900-03)

Leo V (903) Opposed by Christopher, antipope (903-904)

Sergius III (904-11)

Anastasius III (911-13)

Lando (913-14)

John X (914-28)

Leo VI (928)

Stephen VIII (929-31)

John XI (931-35)

Leo VII (936-39)

Stephen IX (939-42)

Marinus II (942-46)

Agapetus II (946-55)

John XII (955-63)

Leo VIII (963-64)

Benedict V (964)

John XIII (965-72)

Benedict VI (973-74)

Benedict VII (974-83) Benedict and John XIV were opposed by Boniface VII, antipope(974; 984-985)

John XIV (983-84)

John XV (985-96)

Gregory V (996-99) Opposed by John XVI, antipope (997-998)

Sylvester II (999-1003)

John XVII (1003)

John XVIII (1003-09)

Sergius IV (1009-12)

Benedict VIII (1012-24) Opposed by Gregory, antipope (1012)

John XIX (1024-32)

Benedict IX (1032-45) He appears on this list three separate times, because he was twice deposed and restored

Sylvester III (1045) Considered by some to be an antipope

Benedict IX (1045)

Gregory VI (1045-46)

Clement II (1046-47)

Benedict IX (1047-48)

Damasus II (1048)

St. Leo IX (1049-54)

Victor II (1055-57)

Stephen X (1057-58)

Nicholas II (1058-61) Opposed by Benedict X, antipope (1058)

Alexander II (1061-73) Opposed by Honorius II, antipope (1061-1072)

St. Gregory VII (1073-85) Gregory and the following three popes were opposed by Guibert ("Clement III"), antipope (1080-1100)

Blessed Victor III (1086-87)

Blessed Urban II (1088-99)

Paschal II (1099-1118) Opposed by Theodoric (1100), Aleric (1102) and Maginulf ("Sylvester IV", 1105-1111), antipopes (1100)

Gelasius II (1118-19) Opposed by Burdin ("Gregory VIII"), antipope (1118)

Callistus II (1119-24)

Honorius II (1124-30) Opposed by Celestine II, antipope (1124)

Innocent II (1130-43) Opposed by Anacletus II (1130-1138) and Gregory Conti ("Victor IV") (1138), antipopes (1138)

Celestine II (1143-44)

Lucius II (1144-45)

Blessed Eugene III (1145-53)

Anastasius IV (1153-54)

Adrian IV (1154-59)

Alexander III (1159-81) Opposed by Octavius ("Victor IV") (1159-1164), Pascal III(1165-1168), Callistus III (1168-1177) and Innocent III (1178-1180), antipopes

Lucius III (1181-85)

Urban III (1185-87)

Gregory VIII (1187)

Clement III (1187-91)

Celestine III (1191-98)

Innocent III (1198-1216)

Honorius III (1216-27)

Gregory IX (1227-41)

Celestine IV (1241)

Innocent IV (1243-54)

Alexander IV (1254-61)

Urban IV (1261-64)

Clement IV (1265-68)

Blessed Gregory X (1271-76)

Blessed Innocent V (1276)

Adrian V (1276)

John XXI (1276-77)

Nicholas III (1277-80)

Martin IV (1281-85)

Honorius IV (1285-87)

Nicholas IV (1288-92)

St. Celestine V (1294)

Boniface VIII (1294-1303)

Blessed Benedict XI (1303-04)

Clement V (1305-14)

John XXII (1316-34) Opposed by Nicholas V, antipope (1328-1330)

Benedict XII (1334-42)

Clement VI (1342-52)

Innocent VI (1352-62)

Blessed Urban V (1362-70)

Gregory XI (1370-78)

Urban VI (1378-89) Opposed by Robert of Geneva ("Clement VII"), antipope (1378-1394)

Boniface IX (1389-1404) Opposed by Robert of Geneva ("Clement VII") (1378-1394), Pedro de Luna ("Benedict XIII") (1394-1417) and Baldassare Cossa ("John XXIII") (1400-1415), antipopes

Innocent VII (1404-06) Opposed by Pedro de Luna ("Benedict XIII") (1394-1417) and Baldassare Cossa ("John XXIII") (1400-1415), antipopes

Gregory XII (1406-15) Opposed by Pedro de Luna ("Benedict XIII") (1394-1417), Baldassare Cossa ("John XXIII") (1400-1415), and Pietro Philarghi ("Alexander V") (1409-1410), antipopes

Martin V (1417-31)

Eugene IV (1431-47) Opposed by Amadeus of Savoy ("Felix V"), antipope (1439-1449)

Nicholas V (1447-55)

Callistus III (1455-58)

Pius II (1458-64)

Paul II (1464-71)

Sixtus IV (1471-84)

Innocent VIII (1484-92)

Alexander VI (1492-1503)

Pius III (1503)

Julius II (1503-13)

Leo X (1513-21)

Adrian VI (1522-23)

Clement VII (1523-34)

Paul III (1534-49)

Julius III (1550-55)

Marcellus II (1555)

Paul IV (1555-59)

Pius IV (1559-65)

St. Pius V (1566-72)

Gregory XIII (1572-85)

Sixtus V (1585-90)

Urban VII (1590)

Gregory XIV (1590-91)

Innocent IX (1591)

Clement VIII (1592-1605)

Leo XI (1605)

Paul V (1605-21)

Gregory XV (1621-23)

Urban VIII (1623-44)

Innocent X (1644-55)

Alexander VII (1655-67)

Clement IX (1667-69)

Clement X (1670-76)

Blessed Innocent XI (1676-89)

Alexander VIII (1689-91)

Innocent XII (1691-1700)

Clement XI (1700-21)

Innocent XIII (1721-24)

Benedict XIII (1724-30)

Clement XII (1730-40)

Benedict XIV (1740-58)

Clement XIII (1758-69)

Clement XIV (1769-74)

Pius VI (1775-99)

Pius VII (1800-23)

Leo XII (1823-29)

Pius VIII (1829-30)

Gregory XVI (1831-46)

Blessed Pius IX (1846-78)

Leo XIII (1878-1903)

St. Pius X (1903-14)

Benedict XV (1914-22) Biographies of Benedict XV and his successors will be added at a later date

Pius XI (1922-39)

Pius XII (1939-58)

St. John XXIII (1958-63)

Paul VI (1963-78)

John Paul I (1978)

St. John Paul II (1978-2005)

Benedict XVI (2005-2013)

Francis (2013-
I will go into why authority and succession are important later. As well as Mary this post is getting long I will continue in a new post.

*Now my question to you is where in the bible does it refute the authority of Peter? *


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2016)

Laela said:


> *Matthew 6:7
> I believe the virtue isn't there if it's just being repeated for show and not said sincerely.... not the repeating of the prayer itself.* Only God would know the sincerity of the heart.. but a good example of this type of sincerity is witnessing when s a young child is taught to pray by having them repeating prayers/scripture, etc.  (not that adults aren't sincere.. lol) It's just the purity of it...



Mathew 6:7
And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words.

Now what I'm getting from your post and correct me if this is not your intention. 
*Is that if one comes up with an original prayer somehow that prayer is automatically sincere and from the heart?*

I agree a prayer shouldn't be said for show in order that others will see someone  praying and say oh isn't he righteous or if a prayer is learned repeated format that doesn't automatically exclude that repeated prayer from being sincere and from the heart. Purity of prayer doesn't depend on whether someone comes up with their own prayer or uses structured repeated prayer. Also I agree that only God knows the true sincerity of the heart.
Here's my take on repetitive structured prayer if someone has already been inspired by the Holy Spirit to create a prayer and we follow that prayer that we have testimony of its fruitfulness.
it's like when you have a company and have certain methods procedures on how to do things more efficiently that have been proven to work.  I may or may not leave out some little details or some very important things in my own created prayer so I use the manner of addressing God that has already been provided and proven to work. I believe we must pray with rightly ordered intention and focus on what or whom were praying for. 

Mathew 6:1-7

1 Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven

2 “So when you [a]give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your [c]giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees _what is done_ in secret will reward you.

5 “When you pray, you are not to be like the hypocrites; for they love to stand and pray in the synagogues and on the street corners [d]so that they may be seen by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 6 But you, when you pray, go into your inner room, close your door and pray to your Father who is in secret, and your Father who sees _what is done_ in secret will reward you.
7 “And when you are praying, do not use meaningless repetition as the Gentiles do, for they suppose that they will be heard for their many words.

When you look at the context of Matt 6:1-6 sets the atmosphere for verse 7 especially verses 1 and 5.
I think this passage 1-7 isn't so much condemning repetition or structured prayer as it is condemning the practice of doing things only for show, or vanity sake or in vain like the hypocrites. There is no meaning behind what they do except to serve self to be seen, not so much glorify or praise God sort of like going through the motions. Something one can do whether an original prayer or structured repeated prayer.  Because God knows the true nature of our hearts and why we do what we do regardless of what the outward appearance might be. We may be able to fool everyone around us but not God.

Now again in Matthew 6:9 we are taught by Jesus to pray a structured prayer: the Lords Prayer. 

*If God didn't want us to repeat prayers or use structured prayers, then why would Jesus teach his disciples this prayer for them to repeat and pass down the generations (traditions) to be repeated by all Christians?  *

8“So do not be like them; for your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.

9“Pray, then, in this way:
‘Our Father who is in heaven,
Hallowed be Your name.

10‘Your kingdom come.
Your will be done,
On earth as it is in heaven.

11‘Give us this day our daily bread.

12‘And forgive us our debts, as we also have forgiven our debtors.

13‘And do not lead us into temptation, but deliver us from evil. [For Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen.’]
14“For if you forgive others for their transgressions, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. 15“But if you do not forgive others, then your Father will not forgive your transgressions.

*
BTW we have a thread for discussion on all things Catholic it's the Q and A 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/catholic-q-a-discussion-all-welcome.761527/*


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> This is what I mean when I said a lot of criticism or attack of Catholicism is borne of ignorance. *You'll notice in these attacks a stark ignorance of history and historical context, as well as what the Church actually professes and teaches.*
> 
> *Who do you think put the books of the Bible together? Baptists and Lutherans and SDA didn't exist in 200's AD or 300's AD. The Christians who existed in the 100's AD, 200's AD, 300's AD--how much do you want to bet people who like to attack Catholicism have not studied or read the documents, history, and theology from these centuries? Protestantism didn't exist until the 1500's, which means that Laela would have to argue that Christians weren't "really" Christians for one thousand four hundred years. MOST Christians who have ever lived on this planet belong(ed) to the Catholic Church. This isn't a slam against our Protestant brothers and sisters, but rather I'm trying to put into context that when a person wants to come out swinging saying "Catholicism is false, it's not Christianity," that they are basically condemning most Christians on the planet, both living and dead. *
> 
> ...



Thank You, Well said.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 20, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Did you realize that article says that _catholics_ (all) pray in vain repetitions?  The rosary is vain repetition?  Surely, you don't mean to say that by posting that bunch of bulltwinks lol.  So, I'm wondering if the author of that article has ever prayed the rosary or if anyone else who truly believes that has prayed the rosary, or the litanies,   novenas , the liturgy of the mass or any of the chaplets and other prayers etc. because if they have not, they cannot truthfully conclude that it's vain repetition. .


Thank you so much kanozas!! I really do appreciate what you said, I am starting to feel a little better. I'm just going to take one step at a time.


----------



## LiftedUp (Apr 20, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> Thanks.  I had an issue regarding a person 6 years ago and asked God to show me who this person really is/their true intentions.  I got the answer same night I believe.  Like cold hard facts.  That person has returned in my life and in prayer I asked God the same question last night.  Again, I was directed to the answer that same night with cold hard facts.  Both times I was left in extreme emotional pain (as I am feeling now).  I just want to know why is this person keep coming in my life with the same issue.  There is a lesson somewhere here that I'm clearly not getting.  From what I understand, I will keep going through this situation over and over again until I learn the lesson to be learned.  I just need to get it ASAP lol.



I saw the priest today (finally) and boy am I happy!  All I advice I got from friends regarding this issue is moot!  Everyone I spoke to was like just forget it, drop it etc.  I spoke to the priest regarding a range of issues and I left this for last in my itemized list and gave a vague short statement.  He paused, looked at me, paused, looked out the window, looked at me and was like "is he really that special".  I was like .  He addressed this issue first!  I am happy I spoke with him.  I'm going to continue praying on it and praying for all involved.  Father will be praying for me too.  I am also happy that my feelings are now validated because everyone was trying to make me believe that I'm crazy.

Also he gave me more relationship advice regarding marriage and wanting to be married etc.  It's nothing we haven't heard before but basically to focus on God, and he threw in education there as well, and to let him (the guy) find you.  He said that we women are making ourselves too available and to stop it.  He also said that becoming one's wife is one of the greatest honours and we should also be preparing ourselves for that in the interim.  He also spoke on family life etc.

He was awesome!  I'm so happy that I wanted to share with people who I know will get it 


eta:  He also said that I am allowing past issues that happened to other people cloud my judgement and I'm hinging my feelings on that. He also told me to have face to face conversations and not on the phone


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> I saw the priest today (finally) and boy am I happy!  All I advice I got from friends regarding this issue is moot!  Everyone I spoke to was like just forget it, drop it etc.  I spoke to the priest regarding a range of issues and I left this for last in my itemized list and gave a vague short statement.  He paused, looked at me, paused, looked out the window, looked at me and was like "is he really that special".  I was like .  He addressed this issue first!  I am happy I spoke with him.  I'm going to continue praying on it and praying for all involved.  Father will be praying for me too.  I am also happy that my feelings are now validated because everyone was trying to make me believe that I'm crazy.
> 
> *Also he gave me more relationship advice regarding marriage and wanting to be married etc.  It's nothing we haven't heard before but basically to focus on God, and he threw in education there as well, and to let him (the guy) find you.  He said that we women are making ourselves too available and to stop it.  He also said that becoming one's wife is one of the greatest honours and we should also be preparing ourselves for that in the interim.  He also spoke on family life etc.*
> 
> ...







Great advice
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2016)

The Scripture I posted was at the request of Lucia and I posted all the translations for THAT Scripture. Of course, I knew the article was about Catholics when I posted it - those are two different things because that Scripture applies to all. I don't know much about the author but I believe most of what the article said, which is why I posted it in the first place. Much like Catholics do not believe what Seven Day Adventists and charismatics and other denominations believe, Christians from those denominations also have a right to post their beliefs on this board without any backlash.

This isn't about any one person so I won't take it personally. Not all Christians are Catholics and not all Catholics consider themselves Christian. Because no one says anything when Catholics bash other denominations doesn't mean what's been going on is right.

For the record - I do not believe the Catholic Church as it is today is the Church - the Body of Christ includes anyone who accepts Jesus as their Lord and Savior, period. If they are not Catholic, that does not mean they are not a part of the True Church. This is something  that has been repeated on here without regard to other Christians who visit the CF. I'm not afraid to speak up on this because that is what I believe.




kanozas said:


> Did you realize that article says that _catholics_ (all) pray in vain repetitions?  The rosary is vain repetition?  Surely, you don't mean to say that by posting that bunch of bulltwinks lol.  So, I'm wondering if the author of that article has ever prayed the rosary or if anyone else who truly believes that has prayed the rosary, or the litanies,   novenas , the liturgy of the mass or any of the chaplets and other prayers etc. because if they have not, they cannot truthfully conclude that it's vain repetition. .


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2016)

*What is Seventh-day Adventism, and what do Seventh-day Adventists believe?*

*Question: "What is Seventh-day Adventism (SDA), and what do Seventh-day Adventists believe?"

Answer: * There seem to be different "degrees" of Seventh-day Adventism. Some Seventh-day Adventists believe identically to orthodox Christians, other than believing that worship should be held on Saturday and that the Saturday Sabbath should still be observed. If these are the only differences, then, yes, a person could be a Seventh-day Adventist and still be a true believer in the Lord Jesus Christ.

However, some Seventh-day Adventists believe in much more than a Saturday Sabbath / worship day. Seventh-day Adventists have been known to believe in the annihilation of the wicked instead of an eternal hell, and believe that believers who die enter a state of soul sleep and that a person must observe the Saturday Sabbath in order to be saved. Other problems with some Seventh-day Adventists are belief in Ellen G. White, the founder of Seventh-day Adventism, as a true prophet of God, even though many of her "prophecies" failed to come true, and that Jesus entered a second phase of His redemptive work on October 22, 1844, as "prophesied" by Hiram Edson.

So, what is Seventh-day Adventism, and what do Seventh-day Adventists believe? Should a Christian attend a Seventh-day Adventist church? Due to the potential doctrinal issues mentioned above, we would strongly encourage believers to not get involved in Seventh-day Adventism. Yes, a person can be an advocate of Seventh-day Adventism and still be a believer. At the same time, there are enough potential issues to make attending a Seventh-day Adventist church questionable at best.

*Recommended Resources: * Are Seventh-Day Adventists False Prophets? A Former Insider Speaks Out by Wallace Slattery and Logos Bible Software.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2016)

*Question: "What is Messianic Judaism?"

Answer: * Messianic Judaism is the term given to Jewish people who believe and have accepted Yeshua (the Hebrew name for Jesus) of Nazareth as the promised Messiah of the Hebrew Scriptures. These Jewish people do not stop being Jewish, but they continue to remain strong in their Jewish identity, lifestyle and culture, while following Yeshua as He is revealed in the Brit Chadashah, the New Covenant. Many Messianic Jews refer to themselves as “completed Jews,” since they believe that their faith in the God of Israel has been “completed” or fulfilled in Yeshua.

In reality, Messianic Judaism began 2,000 years ago. Yeshua Himself was an observant Jew, most of the Apostles and writers of the New Covenant were Jewish, and the vast majority of the early believers in Yeshua were also Jewish (see Acts chapter 2).

Traditional rabbinical Judaism today does not believe that Yeshua is the Jewish Messiah. Observant Jews are still waiting faithfully in accordance with the Rambam’s (Rabbi Moses Maimonides, 1134-1204) “Thirteen Principles of Jewish Faith,” which states in Principle 12, “I believe with perfect faith in the coming of the Messiah. However long it takes, I will await His coming every day.” Most secular Jews do not believe in the physical coming of a personal Messiah, but some still look forward to a general Messianic concept or Messianic Age.

Today, it is estimated that there are over 350,000 Messianic Jews in the world, and the numbers are growing all the time. Messianic synagogues have also become very popular, and recent estimates number more than 200 congregations in this country. There are also many Messianic congregations in Israel and around the world.

Messianic Jews continue to celebrate the Jewish festivals and feast days as prescribed in the Hebrew Scriptures (i.e., Passover, Day of Atonement, etc.) but they do it in a way that demonstrates how Yeshua has already fulfilled these Holy Days. Most Messianic Jews do not celebrate Christmas or Easter, since neither holiday is mentioned in the New Covenant. Jews who now follow Yeshua the Messiah understand that everything given in the Old Covenant was a “mere shadow” of the better things to come in the New.

*Recommended Resources: * Faith of Israel, 2d ed.: A Theological Survey of the Old Testament by William Dumbrell and Logos Bible Software.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2016)

*Protestantism* is a form of Christian faith and practice which originated with the _Protestant Reformation_, [a] a movement against what its followers considered to be errors in the Roman Catholic Church. It is one of the three major divisions of Christendom, together with Roman Catholicism and Eastern Orthodoxy.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 20, 2016)

...


----------



## kanozas (Apr 20, 2016)

Laela said:


> The Scripture I posted was at the request of Lucia and I posted all the translations for THAT Scripture. Of course, I knew the article was about Catholics when I posted it - those are two different things because that Scripture applies to all. I don't know much about the author but I believe most of what the article said, which is why I posted it in the first place. Much like Catholics do not believe what Seven Day Adventists and charismatics and other denominations believe, Christians from those denominations also have a right to post their beliefs on this board without any backlash.
> 
> This isn't about any one person so I won't take it personally. Not all Christians are Catholics and not all Catholics consider themselves Christian. Because no one says anything when Catholics bash other denominations doesn't mean what's been going on is right.
> 
> For the record - I do not believe the Catholic Church as it is today is the Church - the Body of Christ includes anyone who accepts Jesus as their Lord and Savior, period. If they are not Catholic, that does not mean they are not a part of the True Church. This is something  that has been repeated on here without regard to other Christians who visit the CF. I'm not afraid to speak up on this because that is what I believe.




I wasn't referring to the scripture but to the article which is full of falsehood.  I don't know even where to begin.  The thing about us catholics?  Most of us  don't go around bashing and telling you other people you are heretical, on average.   Salvation comes from G-d and He can save those who don't know Jesus.  Plus, you should know the rules of this forum and that was an attack as you well know.  Now you are back-peddling by posting something on 7th Day Adventist to make it seem as this was your true intent.  If they, as well as your own sect, left the catholic/universal church Jesus instituted, how are you making any distinction between them?  You're pointing fingers and fingers are pointing at you from somewhere else.  The body of Christ is all of us.  The Church as Jesus passed down has been changed...that is what is meant by "true church" or whatever.  You know Jesus, you are His.  What you believe is irrelevant to what you posted as an attack.  There is the universal (which is what "catholic" means) church and hopefully, one day, we will be all reunited.  You must know church history and the Reformation, no?   Yes, catholics are christians.  There is a cultural tradition to distinguish between Reformists and catholics to where we are "catholics" and you are "christian."  It means "protestant" in that sense.  Once catholic, once baptised, always catholic and christian.  There are good ones and there are bad ones.  So, you're not afraid of knowing Christ.  Great.  But speaking up on something has an agenda and you well know it, @Laela.  You are breaking the rules.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 20, 2016)

ETA:

There are so many questions, comments etc. that I'd like to participate in but at this point, I know/feel unwelcome here in this CF.  Before we had our Catholic RT's and other threads, I felt like a fish out of water because of the attacks.  Now they have resurfaced.  We needed to have our subforum but it was denied because it was felt that the christian presence here was being divided.  How does this type of situation on here make us feel united?  It doesn't.  Here we are again, square one.  I just won't post here in Christian RT anymore, maybe not in CF period.  The division remains.  So baseless and unnecessary.   I have where I can go and not be vilified in my faith and they are Hebrews as well, in the catholic faith.  They comprehend.  SMH.   But the line is drawn, "no catholic dogs here."  Yes, that's how you make me feel.  And might I add that this is the last straw for me in feeling cuz I've gone through so much persecution lately and it was totally unprovoked.  I don't go around with my faith/beliefs on my shoulders as chips for others to knock down.  So, please know, these attacks came out of the blue (non-christians saying very insulting things to embarrass and attempts to shame me).  I'm not ashamed of my beliefs either but this has certainly added to the pile of attacks.  Tew much.  This is edited so, anything posted after this was done so beforehand.  Sigh.


----------



## Laela (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 20, 2016)

Laela said:


> *Protestantism* is a form of Christian faith and practice which originated with the _Protestant Reformation_, [a] a movement against what its followers considered to be errors in the Roman Catholic Church. It is one of the three major divisions of Christendom, together with Roman Catholicism and Eastern Orthodoxy.



So is it your position that the church was in "error" for 1500 years and God simply allowed it?  Wow, that doesn't sound like a sovereign God.

Also, how do you trust people (Luther, Calvin, etc) who came along 1500 *years* after Christianity began MORE than the apostles and Christians who lived during the time of Christ? You believe in the teachings of the reformers but refuse to acknowledge the works of Ignatius, Polycarp, etc.  doesn't make sense...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 20, 2016)

Laela said:


> This isn't about any one person so I won't take it personally. Not all Christians are Catholics and *not all Catholics consider themselves Christian.* Because no one says anything when Catholics bash other denominations doesn't mean what's been going on is right.
> 
> For the record - I do not believe the Catholic Church as it is today is the Church - the Body of Christ includes anyone who accepts Jesus as their Lord and Savior, period. If they are not Catholic, that does not mean they are not a part of the True Church. This is something  that has been repeated on here without regard to other Christians who visit the CF. I'm not afraid to speak up on this because that is what I believe.



False.  All Catholics are Christian.


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2016)

You're not engaging with me out of genuine concern, moreso to prove yourself right and me wrong.  That's not my intent for you. We're all of the same Household of Faith, there shouldn't be any dichotomy. I'm not saying I don't believe _everything_ that is Catholic. As a matter of fact I support the 40 Days For Life, which has supporters from all Christian faiths including Catholics.

I believe that Peter's confession of faith to Christ in Matthew 16 is the "Rock" (petra) that the Church is built on, not Peter himself.  Much like I believe when Jesus looked at Peter and said get behind me, Satan, He was speaking _to_ the devil, though looking _at_ Peter.  Peter himself tells us in his writings to look to the Overseer of our souls, who is Christ.  He also addressed the other elders in kind, showing he was a "fellow" elder and not a figure of authority.  Please post the historical accounts that mention Peter the apostle being the Bishop of Rome.

_1,500 years..._

Scriptures tell me that for the Lord, one day is like a thousand years...

In a nutshell, the reformers like Luther sought to go back to the early teachings of Christ and  to move away from a corrupted church that grew indulgent and sought to use the power/influence of scriptures for the wrong reasons. But, let's not forget that there was a Catholic Reformation, an aggressive counter to the Protestant Reformation. 

I believe in the teachings of Jesus Christ and the early church before the first council of Nicaea. 





Belle Du Jour said:


> So is it your position that the church was in "error" for 1500 years and God simply allowed it?  Wow, that doesn't sound like a sovereign God.
> 
> Also, how do you trust people (Luther, Calvin, etc) who came along 1500 *years* after Christianity began MORE than the apostles and Christians who lived during the time of Christ? You believe in the teachings of the reformers but refuse to acknowledge the works of Ignatius, Polycarp, etc.  doesn't make sense...




OK. ...



Belle Du Jour said:


> False.  All Catholics are Christian.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 21, 2016)

Laela said:


> The Scripture I posted was at the request of Lucia and I posted all the translations for THAT Scripture. Of course, I knew the article was about Catholics when I posted it - those are two different things because that Scripture applies to all. I don't know much about the author but I believe most of what the article said, which is why I posted it in the first place. Much like Catholics do not believe what Seven Day Adventists and charismatics and other denominations believe, Christians from those denominations also have a right to post their beliefs on this board without any backlash.
> 
> This isn't about any one person so I won't take it personally. Not all Christians are Catholics and not all Catholics consider themselves Christian. Because no one says anything when Catholics bash other denominations doesn't mean what's been going on is right.
> 
> For the record - I do not believe the Catholic Church as it is today is the Church - the Body of Christ includes anyone who accepts Jesus as their Lord and Savior, period. If they are not Catholic, that does not mean they are not a part of the True Church. This is something  that has been repeated on here without regard to other Christians who visit the CF. I'm not afraid to speak up on this because that is what I believe.



When you post an article with no scripture to back it and that article basically trashes the entire faith with falsehoods, fabrications and heresey, you have to expect a response. Responding is not automatically backlash because it disagrees with your beliefs.


If you had questions or doubts or even curiousity about about the faith you could have posted things a different way not complete assertions based in misconceptions and falsehoods and then hide behind freedom of speech.
People have the right to express their beliefs that's true but does it have to be done in such an inflammatory and provoking nature? No, I think this could have been presented in a different tone if you wanted a true dialogue even spirited debate. You could have said I read this article and I was raised, taught, or just come to believe  to be true.
Can any Catholics on here tell me if any part or all of this is true ?  It just seems like you didn't even bother to speak to a Catholic or check any Catholic sources beforehand.


People forget that when you express your thoughts, others also have that
same right  to express their thoughts on what you have said. Freedom of speech should be done responsibly.


You have a right to your beliefs  but if you're beliefs about Catholics are based on falsehoods and outright lies we also have a right to correct falsehoods and heresy about the Catholic Church especially if you're leading other people to believe the same.
If we believe you're in error we must admonish as the bible says.  It's not an attack to correct and admonish when necessary.


You basically called us out with a hodgepodge of different pagan beliefs and ascribed them to Catholicism with no scriptural or historical references that concretely link them just similarities, conjecture, accusations. Just cause paganism existed at that time then doesn't mean it was necessarily part of the Church that's like saying paganism is part of all Christian churches now just because they existed at the same time in the same place.  Are there Christians who also practice paganism yes but that's the individual not the institution and they would be admonished for that and be told to confess and repent of it cause it's incompatible, you cannot have two masters, the same as in Roman times.

ETA: There were temples and worshippers of baal and molech in ancient Jewish times before Christ and during does that automatically link the early Jews to those pagan practices which also had similarities like burning offerings to their god? No the Jewish faith was different as they worshipped the one true God.  That's also in the Bible Book of Ruth. 


*There is what people think they know about the Catholic Faith and Church and what the Catholic Faith and Church really is. Those are 2 very different things. 

*
Just because we state the foundations of the early Christians and affirm that Catholicism is a direct lineage of that doesn't mean we totally reject all Protestants. Again that's an "assumption" you have made. What we believe is that our Protestant brothers and sisters are not in full communion with the Catholic Church.  That's based on how different denominations pick certain sacraments to uphold and rejected the rest some denominations  have no sacraments at all not even baptism also the books of the Bible, their interpretation, doctrine, Eucharistic presence of Christ vs just being symbolic, rosary, Marian veneration, authority, traditions of men vs traditions of God among other differences.


That's not bashing its a fact that the Reformation Fathers turned away from the Catholic Church. Luther was given many chances to recant after writing his 95 Theses but in the end he rejected all corrections and admonishments and was excommunicated from the Church.


It's also not bashing for me to state that Protestatism came out of Catholicism because that is the _truth_. And if you're refuting Catholicism it logically follows you're refuting Protestants early roots and Protestanism itself.  It's like Christians saying we didn't come out of Judaism that wouldn't make any sense cause that's illogical. Jesus and the Apostles were all Jews before being baptized in Christ.


I really pray that you will dig deeper and do your due diligence and some homework especially the history, origins and doctrines regarding your own denomination first and then get some basic information on different denominations within Christianity and not take some article, book, pastor or lay speaker at face value. And I hope your research leads you to the truth.


Show me in the Bible where it says you must accept Jesus Christ as your _personal Lord and Saviour?_


Also  when has any Catholic on the CF called Protestants out on the carpet in a way that was not charitable?


Resources
NABRE Bible, Ignatius Bible, RSV Bible or
Bible with apocrypha
Catechism of the Catholic Church or Boston or Penny Catechism


Luther 95 Theses

http://www.luther.de/en/95thesen.html


The Apostasy that wasn't

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1941663494/ref=pd_aw_fbt_14_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1FHJZWYX3DJ50NRM2KWG


The Protestants Dilemma

http://www.amazon.com/The-Protestants-Dilemma-Reformations-Consequences/dp/1938983610


Pope Fiction

http://www.amazon.com/Pope-Fiction-Answers-Misconceptions-Papacy/dp/0964261006


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 21, 2016)

@Laela
Luther is considered a hero by most Protestants.  Any thoughts on these quotes by Luther?
http://www.davidlgray.info/blog/201...t-ridiculous-things-martin-luther-ever-wrote/

Here are a few:
“If we allow them – the Commandments – any influence in our conscience, they become the cloak of all evil, heresies and blasphemies” (ref. Comm. ad Galat, p.310).

“Do not ask anything of your conscience; and if it speaks, do not listen to it; if it insists, stifle it, amuse yourself; if necessary, commit some good big sin, in order to drive it away. Conscience is the voice of Satan, and it is necessary always to do just the contrary of what Satan wishes.” (ref. J. Dollinger, La Reforme et les resultants qu’elle a produits. (Trans. E. Perrot, Paris, Gaume, 1848-49), Vol III, pg. 248).

“Burn their synagogues. Forbid them all that I have mentioned above. Force them to work and treat them with every kind of severity, as Moses did in the desert and slew three thousand… If that is no use, we must drive them away like mad dogs, in order that we may not be partakers of their abominable blasphemy and of all their vices, and in order that we may not deserve the anger of God and be damned with them. I have done my duty. Let everyone see how he does his. I am excused.” (ref. About the Jews and Their Lies,’ quoted by O’Hare, in ‘The Facts About Luther, TAN Books, 1987, p. 290).


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 21, 2016)

Laela said:


> You're not engaging with me out of genuine concern, moreso to prove yourself right and me wrong.  That's not my intent for you. We're all of the same Household of Faith, there shouldn't be any dichotomy. I'm not saying I don't believe _everything_ that is Catholic. As a matter of fact I support the 40 Days For Life, which has supporters from all Christian faiths including Catholics.
> 
> I believe that Peter's confession of faith to Christ in Matthew 16 is the "Rock" (petra) that the Church is built on, not Peter himself.  Much like I believe when Jesus looked at Peter and said get behind me, Satan, He was speaking _to_ the devil, though looking _at_ Peter.  Peter himself tells us in his writings to look to the Overseer of our souls, who is Christ.  He also addressed the other elders in kind, showing he was a "fellow" elder and not a figure of authority.  Please post the historical accounts that mention Peter the apostle being the Bishop of Rome.
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm not trying to prove myself right and you wrong.  I am genuinely dismayed that people have the wrong impression of the Catholic church. 
Satan worked through the heresy of Luther to separate Christians from the very thing that gives life: the Eucharist ("if you do not eat my flesh or drink my blood, you have no life in you...").  Why would Satan be warring with the Catholic church if he was behind it?  Our Lord said "can a house divided against itself stand?"  Lately, I have been given the gift of tears when I receive communion and it is incredibly sad to me that not everyone experiences this intimate communion with Our Lord and Savoir.  Again I'm not trying to be "right."  I just wish everyone knew how sweet this level of fellowship is with Jesus.  And I know Protestants can and do have an intimate relationship with the Lord but you don't have the Eucharist.  I am just grateful that He revealed Himself to me in this way.

If you believe in the teachings of the early church prior to the first council of Nicaea, I challenge you to read the Didiche and compare your own beliefs to those of the early apostles.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 21, 2016)

kanozas said:


> ETA:
> 
> There are so many questions, comments etc. that I'd like to participate in but at this point, I know/feel unwelcome here in this CF.  Before we had our Catholic RT's and other threads, I felt like a fish out of water because of the attacks.  Now they have resurfaced.  We needed to have our subforum but it was denied because it was felt that the christian presence here was being divided.  How does this type of situation on here make us feel united?  It doesn't.  Here we are again, square one.  I just won't post here in Christian RT anymore, maybe not in CF period.  The division remains.  So baseless and unnecessary.   I have where I can go and not be vilified in my faith and they are Hebrews as well, in the catholic faith.  They comprehend.  SMH.   But the line is drawn, "no catholic dogs here."  Yes, that's how you make me feel.  And might I add that this is the last straw for me in feeling cuz I've gone through so much persecution lately and it was totally unprovoked.  I don't go around with my faith/beliefs on my shoulders as chips for others to knock down.  So, please know, these attacks came out of the blue (non-christians saying very insulting things to embarrass and attempts to shame me).  I'm not ashamed of my beliefs either but this has certainly added to the pile of attacks.  Tew much.  This is edited so, anything posted after this was done so beforehand.  Sigh.



@kanozas

Please don't leave the entire CF forum or the boards because of a couple posts. If you don't want to post here anymore I completely understand, but we have our Catholic threads and you can certainly feel safe and supported  there. You have great insights that no one else sees it would be a shame if we lost your POV on discussions and topics here



@Galadriel 
@Belle Du Jour 

@Shimmie


----------



## Lucia (Apr 22, 2016)

Judith 16 

1 Break into song for my God, to the tambourine, sing in honour of the Lord, to the cymbal, let psalm and canticle mingle for him, extol his name, invoke it!
2 For the Lord is a God who breaks battle-lines; he has pitched his camp in the middle of his people to deliver me from the hands of my oppressors.
3 Assyria came down from the mountains of the north, came with tens of thousands of his army. Their multitude blocked the ravines, their horses covered the hills.
4 He threatened to burn up my country, destroy my young men with the sword, dash my sucklings to the ground, make prey of my little ones, carry off my maidens;
5 but the Lord Almighty has thwarted them by a woman's hand.
6 For their hero did not fall at the young men's hands, it was not the sons of Titans struck him down, no proud giants made that attack, but Judith, the daughter of Merari, who disarmed him with the beauty of her face.
7 She laid aside her widow's dress to raise up those who were oppressed in Israel; she anointed her face with perfume,
8 bound her hair under a turban, put on a linen gown to seduce him.
9 Her sandal ravished his eye, her beauty took his soul prisoner and the scimitar cut through his neck!
10 The Persians trembled at her boldness, the Medes were daunted by her daring.
11 These were struck with fear when my lowly ones raised the war cry, these were seized with terror when my weak ones shouted, and when they raised their voices these gave ground.
12 The children of mere girls ran them through, pierced them like the offspring of deserters. They perished in the battle of my Lord!
13 I shall sing a new song to my God. Lord, you are great, you are glorious, wonderfully strong, unconquerable.
14 May your whole creation serve you! For you spoke and things came into being, you sent your breath and they were put together, and no one can resist your voice.
15 Should mountains be tossed from their foundations to mingle with the waves, should rocks melt like wax before your face, to those who fear you, you would still be merciful.
16 A little thing indeed is a sweetly smelling sacrifice, still less the fat burned for you in burnt offering; but whoever fears the Lord is great for ever.
17 Woe to the nations who rise against my race! The Lord Almighty will punish them on judgement day. He will send fire and worms in their flesh and they will weep with pain for evermore.
18 When they reached Jerusalem they fell on their faces before God and, once the people had been purified, they presented their burnt offerings, voluntary offerings and gifts.
19 All Holofernes' property given her by the people, and the canopy she herself had stripped from his bed, Judith vowed to God as a dedicated offering.
20 For three months the people gave themselves up to rejoicings in front of the Temple in Jerusalem, where Judith stayed with them.
21 When this was over, everyone returned home. Judith went back to Bethulia and lived on her property; as long as she lived, she enjoyed a great reputation throughout the country.
22 She had many suitors, but all her days, from the time her husband Manasseh died and was gathered to his people, she never gave herself to another man.
23 Her fame spread more and more, the older she grew in her husband's house; she lived to the age of one hundred and five. She emancipated her maid, then died in Bethulia and was buried in the cave where Manasseh her husband lay.
24 The House of Israel mourned her for seven days. Before her death she had distributed her property among her own relations and those of her husband Manasseh.
25 Never again during the lifetime of Judith, nor indeed for a long time after her death, did anyone trouble the Israelites.


----------



## Laela (Apr 23, 2016)

Is. 43: 1-7 (Matthew Henry)

*God's favour and good-will to his people speak abundant comfort to all believers. The new creature, wherever it is, is of God's forming. All who are redeemed with the blood of his Son, he has set apart for himself. Those that have God for them need not fear who or what can be against them. What are Egypt and Ethiopia, all their lives and treasures, compared with the blood of Christ? True believers are precious in God's sight, his delight is in them, above any people. Though they went as through fire and water, yet, while they had God with them, they need fear no evil; they should be born up, and brought out. The faithful are encouraged. They were to be assembled from every quarter. And with this pleasing object in view, the prophet again dissuades from anxious fears.*


----------



## Laela (Apr 23, 2016)

Er, that was in general.. I was referring to the entire Christian forum and other members, not just this article. You're not telling me anything new.

The web site, GotQuestions.org is biblically based and I've always posted articles from that source with scriptures. I've seen backlash even when someone posts Scripture to support their claim, so please stop.
This is the Christian Forum.  If I didn't know any better, I'd think all the Catholic threads are pure proselytizing -- the same claim Catholic members love to accuse other Christians with when members of another denomination posts one or two threads. I've not gone into one "Catholic"  thread to accuse you of heresy or falsehoods or bashing of Protestants (which you do constantly)

But the minute a thread goes up Catholics do not agree with, they try to shut it down. You don't even see the error of your ways.

There is room for all here. So please, don't go there...




Lucia said:


> When you post an article with no scripture to back it and that article basically trashes the entire faith with falsehoods, fabrications and heresey, you have to expect a response. *Responding is not automatically backlash because it disagrees with your beliefs*.


----------



## Divine. (Apr 23, 2016)

But why does there need to be a "right" church? Why can't I just love Jesus freely? This is a question for both Catholics and Protestants. The bible is pretty clear on what living righteously looks like. Why can't we just do that without the division?


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2016)

Laela said:


> Er, that was in general.. I was referring to the entire Christian forum and other members, not just this article. You're not telling me anything new.
> 
> The web site, GotQuestions.org is biblically based and I've always posted articles from that source with scriptures. I've seen backlash even when someone posts Scripture to support their claim, so please stop.
> This is the Christian Forum.  If I didn't know any better, I'd think all the Catholic threads are pure proselytizing -- the same claim Catholic members love to accuse other Christians with when members of another denomination posts one or two threads. I've not gone into one "Catholic"  thread to accuse you of heresy or falsehoods or bashing of Protestants (which you do constantly)
> ...



@Laela

If you haven't been in the Catholic threads how can you confirm that we bash Protestants constantly?
The other posts generally made about other denominations did not present them in such a negative way.

Ok so if Im understanding you correctly, for example, I can come on here and post an article just like the one you did but instead of Catholics being named it named Protestants, stating that all Protestants are devil worshipping pagans who don't follow Jesus Christ and not expect any response? And even be surprised that someone took that seriously?

You and other Protestants on the thread would stay silent and let us Catholics or anyone else get away with that? Really?

Let me understand, for clarification:

1. No matter what is posted from whatever source if it accuses Catholics of anything negative or false we Catholics should not respond at all?

2. If we do respond stating such things are not our beliefs and not what we're about then were infringing upon your free speech rights on the boards?  (Even though I like to think that I know my religion a little bit better than a non-Catholic I'm just saying)

3. So everything we Catholics post about our religion or from people who happen to be Catholic like talks, testimonies, prayers, clergy, lay speakers, books,  religious pictures, references anything "Catholic" or remotely Catholic is proselytizing?  (Not just putting out a good message or celebrating our faith) I don't feel like I'm being forcibly converted because someone posts a message from Heather Linsay or Myles Monroe, Tony Evans etc...

*Truly that post just made me and other Catholics on the board feel that we are not considered Christian by you and others who believe the same as you do.  And if our basic Christianity is being called into question I will not stay silent and take it, I must respond and I expect other Catholics to respond as well.  If that's the majority consensus here then No, we (Catholics) are not all welcome here. Yes, I did "go there".*

This board is for Christians for all those who believe that Jesus Christ is Lord and he was crucified, died and rose again for all of our sins.


----------



## Laela (Apr 24, 2016)

Exactly, glad to see we are all in agreement...



Lucia said:


> @Laela
> *
> This board is for Christians for all those who believe that Jesus Christ is Lord *and he was crucified, died and rose again for all of our sins.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Laela (Apr 25, 2016)

So this young man sang_ "Break Every Chain"_ on The Voice tonight... I actually enjoyed it and his courage to sing it so passionately to the nation!


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2016)

Is Biblical Prophecy being fulfilled in Is'rael right now?  Excellent vid!

https://www.zionoil.com/video-promo-slm/email/

_*“I will bless those who bless you, and I will curse him who curses you:
And in you all the families of the earth shall be blessed.”*_
*Genesis 12:2-3*​


----------



## Lucia (Apr 29, 2016)

The Lies we buy exposing spiritual dangers



She talks about LOA laws of attraction, reiki, yoga and meditation,  Hindu or Krishna based practices, palm readings, readings tea leaves, divination, Esther Hicks and "Abraham" teachjngs, Oprah Winfrey, Ekhart Tolle , ghost hunters, Harry Potter, etc... All fall under Leviticus

Lev 19:31
mediums or seek out spiritists, for you will be defiled by them. I am the LORD your God.

Lev 20:21
"'A man or woman who is a medium or spiritist among you must be put to death. You are to stone them; their blood will be on their own heads.'"

Lev 20
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Leviticus+20&version=NCV

Tattoos
Lev 19:28
Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the LORD.

Lev 19
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Leviticus 19


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 30, 2016)

Grace and peace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nice Lady (May 2, 2016)

*You fill yourself up with trash, you can't be surprised when you have no faith and no results in your life. Your spirit must be built up. No one has time to waste on things that have no earthly or eternal value. *


----------



## Laela (May 2, 2016)

*Psalms 118:24*
*This is the day which the LORD hath made; we will rejoice and be glad in it!*


----------



## mz.rae (May 3, 2016)

Whenever I think about my old job and going back I get excited! It doesn't pay as well or offer as many benefits as my current job. But I loved what I did, I would go in feeling refreshed and leave feeling good even on the bad days. I can not say that about my current job, where I hate every moment. I got a bad vibe from that company the moment I started the orientation process, but I kept going feeling I needed a job. Since being there my depression has increased my relationships have been strained, and I feel spritually dead. No matter how much I pray, read the Word, and sit in church I just feel empty. I just feel my time of working in health care has come to a close or something I shouldn't have gone into in the first place. As none of my healthcare jobs worked out and I didn't like any of the jobs. I'm just ready to move on back to working with special needs children and going into education. I'm believing that God is going to provide a way for me.


----------



## Laela (May 5, 2016)

It's National Day of Prayer

http://www.nationaldayofprayer.org/theme_and_verse

Who are you praying for? (rhetorical)
Praying for all high school graduates ...


----------



## BeautyByYasmine (May 5, 2016)

Hebrews 13:8.  Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.  But guess what, He loved you yesterday, He loves you today, He'll love you tomorrow.  #NationalPrayerDay


----------



## mz.rae (May 5, 2016)

I decided on tonight I am no longer going to be throwing pity parties for myself. Time to get up and dust myself off to get back to work!! There is too much life to live to waste time wallowing in my failures. No more looking to the left or right, but now I will only look ahead in front of me. The Lord is my strength and with Him on my side I can accomplish anything!! I am ready to get back on my feet and claim what is rightfully mine!!!


----------



## LiftedUp (May 8, 2016)




----------



## brg240 (May 9, 2016)

I should come here more often.

I haven't bc I feel chatized before I even open the section :x

Anyway ladies,  the week before last my job paid for me to go to the bethe Moore conference and the week before that I went  to the outcry concert (hillsong,  elevation worship,  kari Jobe,  Jesus culture) they were both very touching.

I have to find my notes from the beth Moore conference.  

Also,  it was all I could do to not cry when Kari Jobe sang. The voice Gods had given her is so beautiful. I thought this is what angels must sound like (to compare there is a singer with the most beautiful enchanting voice and when I heard her I thought 'she has the voice of a siren) but kari is using hers to glorify Good and what a marvelous thing


----------



## Lucia (May 11, 2016)

Fr Mike ROCKS!!!!


----------



## kanozas (May 13, 2016)

Can women pee in peace, alongside other women and men pee in peace  alongside other men?  Shower at the community pool or as part of physical education requirements with the same born-SEX?  I mean, really!!!! sighhhh


----------



## Laela (May 13, 2016)

Duly noted.

May 13
I Corinthians 10:12  Therefore let him who thinks he stands take heed lest he fall. (New King James Version)

I feel the need to add a bit of clarity to this verse. So often we use it to correct believers. In one sense, we can certainly take caution about being over confident in our ability to discern spiritual things. However the context in which this was written involves the children of Israel. They thought because they were in the right nation that God was "obligated" to bless them. You need to know that God has always been a personal God even though He has a national plan for Israel! Why do you think He still required each person to bring a sacrifice? You can never expect to walk in favor with God as part of a select group. The relationship you have with God is just that: a relationship! The children of Israel had priority with God, but they still needed to approach Him as individuals. They had to offer individual worship, individual praise, and individual allegiance. Think about it the same way you think of your own family. Although you have the same general standards when it comes to raising your children, you don't use a template. You have to know what works with each one and build unique intimacy and understanding.

Pastor S R Henderson


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I decided on tonight I am no longer going to be throwing pity parties for myself. Time to get up and dust myself off to get back to work!! There is too much life to live to waste time wallowing in my failures. No more looking to the left or right, but now I will only look ahead in front of me. The Lord is my strength and with Him on my side I can accomplish anything!! I am ready to get back on my feet and claim what is rightfully mine!!!





Don't let the enemy get you into the vicious cycle because it's just one of the many ways he slowly pulls us away form God and our God given mission. It's ok to look back and say oh well in hindsight I should've or could've done this or that and use it as a learning tool but don't get stuck and caught up in it.
God will always uses what's  meant for your destruction and turn it around for good.

Deuteronomy 20:4

For the LORD your God is the one who goes with you to fight for you against your enemies to give you victory.

Deuteronomy 30:18

The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."

Gen 50:20

You intended to harm me, but God intended it for good to accomplish what is now being done, the saving of many lives.

Isaiah 54:17

17 No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue _which_ rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This _is_ the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness _is_ from Me,”
Says the Lord.


----------



## Laela (May 13, 2016)

_As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive._ — Genesis 50:20 NASB

In God’s hands intended evil becomes eventual good. - MAX LUCADO


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (May 16, 2016)

^^It's funny you posted that on the New AGe, I'm going to watch some of it.  I was coming  in just to say that the new Independence Day movie is based upon "fighting a g-d."  ????   Nice try.  SMH.


----------



## Laela (May 19, 2016)

*As true believers in Christ, we must accept God’s Word as absolute, inerrant truth (**2 Timothy 3:16**). We must be fully obedient to His Word (**John 14:15**; **1 John 5:3**; **2 John 1:6**). And we must recognize that His Word is not to be compromised for any reason or for anyone (**Deuteronomy 17:11**; **Proverbs 24:7**; **Revelation 3:15**).
-GotQuestions*


----------



## kanozas (May 19, 2016)

Lucia said:


> It really bugs me that the lgbt movement rode the coattail so of racial civil rights to get where they are now. They should have done it on their own and most people stood npbepy and let it happen. Smh



Yeah, just like #BlackLivesMatter  smh.  It's truly racist to do that type of thing.  They will never admit to it, though.  And our church has nothing but compassion for them.  Recognizing that the ACT of homosexuality is the sin, we don't condemn them as sinful for being of the persuasion because we recognize that we don't have all the psychological/biological (chemical) answers and remain prayerful and open to the leading of the H-ly Spirit concerning it.  Most everybody desires sex but unless you do it outside marriage, you haven't committed it yet.  Of course, homosexuality is a very disordered state outside the purpose of creation, existing from the fall of man.  Well, we also have diseases and earthquakes as well.  Shrugs.  We require compassion and not condemnation but likewise, the faithful are to gird themselves against committing the act to celibacy.  It's a difficult cross to bear.  Sex outside marriage is wrong, period and marriage is between a man and a woman.  Everything else is counterfeit.


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Yeah, just like #BlackLivesMatter  smh.  It's truly racist to do that type of thing.  They will never admit to it, though.  And our church has nothing but compassion for them. *
> 
> Recognizing that the ACT of homosexuality is the sin, we don't condemn them as sinful for being of the persuasion because we recognize that we don't have all the psychological/biological (chemical) answers and remain prayerful and open to the leading of the H-ly Spirit concerning it.*
> 
> Most everybody desires sex but unless you do it outside marriage, you haven't committed it yet.  Of course, homosexuality is a very disordered state outside the purpose of creation, existing from the fall of man.  Well, we also have diseases and earthquakes as well.  Shrugs.  We require compassion and not condemnation but likewise, the faithful are to gird themselves against committing the act to celibacy.  It's a difficult cross to bear.  Sex outside marriage is wrong, period and marriage is between a man and a woman.  Everything else is counterfeit.



Hi @kanozas  and to all of those reading...  

It is imperative to weigh in on this statement (bolded above).     God's Word -- The Bible is quite clear that not only is the 'ACT' of homosexuality sin, but even the thought of it.   God is very clear about the thoughts of man, as sin starts in the mind and then becomes manifested into the act of it.  

_If I had cherished sin in my heart, the Lord would not have listened. (Psalm 66:18)_

_For from within, out of men's hearts, come evil thoughts, sexual immorality, theft, murder, adultery, greed, malice, deceit, lewdness, envy, slander, arrogance and folly. (Mark 7:21-22)_

_Each one is tempted when, by his own evil desire, he is dragged away and enticed. Then, after desire has conceived, it gives birth to sin; and sin, when it is full-grown, gives birth to death. (James 1:14-15)_

The Bible is clear that...'whatsoever a man 'thinketh' so is he."    If a person 'thinks' they are gay, eventually they will 'live' it and not seek deliverance from it.   For one to say that there is no psychological/biological (chemical) answer(s) is a lie straight from hell.   There is an answer, it's sin...period.     The statement above is very dangerous to one's soul, as it is the devil's deception of giving 'approval' to it,  to keep one in bondage and it actually gives way to one having 'permission' to be a part of that lifestyle.    Therefore, this concept is not from God.  It never was, nor shall it ever be.   The Truth is that it is not 'okay' to be gay. not even in thought.   One has to know that it is sin and will always be sin, and that God does not approve of it, nor it's thoughts.  

homosexuality is not an entitlement which is how it is being exalted.   It was *not* eliminated from the Cross.   It is not exempt from redemption.   It is a sin that was indeed nailed to the Cross along with every other sin.   Therefore, it is not true, that it is acceptable to be gay just as long as one is physically abstinent.   One has to accept it as sin and to accept the redemption from it that Jesus so lovingly paid for...in Full. 

I've shared this with compassion. 

To God be the Glory... Amen.


----------



## mensa (May 20, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @kanozas  and to all of those reading...
> 
> It is imperative to weigh in on this statement (bolded above).     God's Word -- The Bible is quite clear that not only is the 'ACT' of homosexuality sin, but even the thought of it.   God is very clear about the thoughts of man, as sin starts in the mind and then becomes manifested into the act of it.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, you speak Biblical truth!

Thanks for this.


----------



## kanozas (May 20, 2016)

.......................................................................................................


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2016)

kanozas said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> It's what our Church teaches and it is what I trust being that it is what is taught and why I say this in a catholic thread.  Lusting is one thing and a specific thing.  But if a thought crosses the mind that you want to rob because you lack money, you are not guilty of robbery until you do it.  One can be of the nature of a musician and another not.  One person can be born of the sensual nature and another frigid (ex. for marriage).  Where is the condemnation until they sin, either mind or body?  I think there is a very fine thread of difference between that persuasion and lusting, not being of that persuasion and acting it out...that is a chasm of distance and difference.  As a catholic, this is what is in our catechism and I'm standing by it.  It is a disordered nature, brought on by the fall of man.  I stand firmly in the catholic faith.  I am never going to condemn someone to hell because they have that imbalance.  If I were, what about serial baby mommas?  Abortionists (uually, people don't just have one), serial thieves and other types of fornicators?  Yes, the action is the grave sin and error.  Based upon the sacrament of reconciliation, it is what you commit.  If you entertain thoughts (probably, to a masturbatory level), then you have most likely sinned.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing the information above.  It is quite stirring.     I also thank you for acknowledging that it is your 'Church's doctrine'' for this makes it clear that it is a theory from 'man' and not from God's perspective.    You've also helped to make something else quite clear by putting strong emphasis on the words 'homosexual ACTS'.   This clearly shows that homosexuality is not inborn, it is not a mystery, it is not exempt from redemption.   These acts are manifested by what began in one's mind which takes us back to the scripture where sin is conceived in the mind...first...then the 'actual act' itself.     

Again, the doctrine above is not showing deliverance but a suppression and protection of those which dangerously give way to 'acting' upon those thoughts of homosexual engagement.   The Word of God tell us to give no place to the devil... no place.   When sin is not acknowledged, it is giving a sure place to the devil.   Period.     The Church theory above has not made any mention of God's deliverance for the sin of homosexuality.   This can only serve as spiritual entrapment for one who is struggling with this sin.

As for masturbation, I haven't seen anyone in our Christian forum defending it.      Sooooooooooo, why is it being mentioned?   Sin is sin.   The Cross included that too.

This gay theory is very dangerous which is why it has to be addressed. 

Thanks again for posting it for as I shared above, it shows all the more that it is 'man's theory and not God's.


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2016)

kanozas said:


> But I'm not defending homosexuality....I'm giving explanation based upon our catechism how we are to see it and deal with it.  M. has been discussed before.   Defending is something different.  Being mentioned as examples of real world human problems.   Our catechism covers everything, from A to Z, so we know how to live.  Of course, it's based upon scripture and holy tradition (that which Jesus taught the disciples and revealed throughout time from the H-ly Spirit).  They should not be things we are afraid to talk about and they do put this whole thing on human sexuality in perspective.
> 
> *One never knows who in lurkdom is appreciative that these issues are covered and discussed*.  It's not dirty, it's life to talk about it so as to avoid it and why.



At the bolded:   You are absolutely correct which is another reason, I had to make it clear so that anyone lurking would not have the wrong concept.     

Also, I've moved our conversation to the Christian Random Thoughts.


----------



## kanozas (May 20, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> At the bolded:   You are absolutely correct which is another reason, I had to make it clear so that anyone lurking would not have the wrong concept.
> 
> Also, I've moved our conversation to the Christian Random Thoughts.




Ok, I understand  you moving it but I won't further participate as a faithful catholic.  I cannot bring myself under your umbrella of understanding of scripture and the Church.    I can only give catholic responses to the said topic.   In order to respect the viewpoints of the other ladies who are not catholic, I usually refrain from such topics in the general CF because of these distinctions in theology.   Basically, if one *studies *the catechism, I do not get how one would arrive at that conclusion about protecting the sin.    This is not an argument and I hope you don't see it as such but my obedience is under Christ, in his Church,  and not to anyone else.


----------



## mz.rae (May 23, 2016)

Feeling great!!! This past Sunday's message was exactly what I needed!! Ready for the week! Hallelujah!


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2016)

I want to encourage our Non-Catholic Christian Members to PLEASE continue to post your threads / messages of encouragement in our Christian Forum. 

Continue to share the beautiful gift of God's love that lives and grows within you... share it to keep our faith going strong. 

"Don't ignore your gift..." 

"Iron Sharpens Iron..."

Please be encouraged and please continue to share what God has given to you.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> Feeling great!!! This past Sunday's message was exactly what I needed!! Ready for the week! Hallelujah!


@mz.rae....

This is a wonderful Testimony.   Please continue to share your heart.  You are beautiful and very encouraging.    Your 'struggles' have become your 'Victories'.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (May 25, 2016)

I feel lost.  I love worship service at my church but, I am not able to attend my bible study group meetings most times. I need to be around others trying to walk the same spiritual path.


----------



## mz.rae (May 26, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> @mz.rae....
> 
> This is a wonderful Testimony.   Please continue to share your heart.  You are beautiful and very encouraging.    Your 'struggles' have become your 'Victories'.


Thank you so much Shimmie!!! I'm just learning as I grow!


----------



## LiftedUp (May 26, 2016)

I'm not sure what happened but for those who celebrate it, today is Corpus Christi, when we celebrate the holy eucharist - the body and blood of Christ.

I won't be going to a procession but I'll do my own observations at home.


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2016)

@Shimmie

Here's more info on homosexual issue
This is a very tricky subject for all Chrsitians.

End of article

The modern arguments in favor of homosexuality have thus been insufficient to overcome the evidence that homosexual behavior is against divine and natural law, as the Bible and the Church, as well as the wider circle of Jewish and Christian (not to mention Muslim) writers, have always held.

The Catholic Church thus teaches: "Basing itself on sacred Scripture, which presents homosexual acts as acts of grave depravity, tradition has always declared that homosexual acts are intrinsically disordered. They are contrary to the natural law. They close the sexual act to the gift of life. They do not proceed from a genuine affective and sexual complementarity. Under no circumstances can they be approved" (_Catechism of the Catholic Church_ 2357).

However, the Church also acknowledges that "[homosexuality’s] psychological genesis remains largely unexplained. . . . The number of men and women who have deep-seated homosexual tendencies is not negligible. This inclination, which is objectively disordered, constitutes for most of them a trial. They must be accepted with respect, compassion, and sensitivity. Every sign of unjust discrimination in their regard should be avoided. These persons are called to fulfill God’s will in their lives and, if they are Christians, to unite to the sacrifice of the Lord’s cross the difficulties that they may encounter from their condition.

*"Homosexual persons are called to chastity. By the virtues of self-mastery that teach them inner freedom, at times by the support of disinterested friendship, by prayer and sacramental grace, they can and should gradually and resolutely approach Christian perfection" (CCC 2357– 2359). *

Paul comfortingly reminds us, "No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your strength, but with the temptation will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it" (1 Cor. 10:13).

Homosexuals who want to live chastely can contact _Courage_, a national, Church-approved support group for help in deliverance from the homosexual lifestyle.

_Courage, _
Church of St. John the Baptist
210 W. 31st St., New York, NY 10001

(212) 268–1010
Web: http://couragerc.net


Full article here these scholars are better versed in this topic than I am.

http://www.catholic.com/tracts/homosexuality

At bolded just want to add that in no way does the Catholic Church or the CCC say it's OK to be gay.

It is acknowledging that like a thief will be tempted to steal more than someone who is not a theif, a fornicator tempted more to have relations outside of marriage to fall into that sin, so will a person with homosexual tendencies be tempted more than a heterosexual person to fall into this sin. The devil knows our weaknesses and always uses them against us.  Now only God knows what's in our hearts and minds and He judges not us.
But someone must know the truth if they are to ever seek God and healing if He wills it.  Not everyone is quickly delivered from things. It is that way so they can serve as a testimony on how to live righteously even while having to bear a heavy cross.

But these people (as well as all of us ) can have redemption through Christ. But in the meantime while they are "waiting" to be delivered from it (i.e. attaining  Christian perfection) they should strive to abstain from their sin and get closer to God and further from their inclination, by trying to live a rightly ordered life, through prayer fasting having an a Preist, family and friends, parish and or deliverance group to pray for them, sacraments etc. then it is Gods will if they will be delivered or not.

We are called to have compassion treat them with respect and dignity that is due to all human beings.

Also to aid and assist the best we can because It is not an easy cross to bear and the CCC gives a clear statement on how homosexuals should conduct themselves before God delivers them if it is Gods will, and how they should be treated.

http://www.scborromeo.org/ccc/p3s2c2a6.htm


----------



## Laela (May 29, 2016)

I'm sharing this awesome info!

*SermonIndex Fellowship Gatherings (June-August 2016)*

*Saints,

The main goal and vision of the meeting is to encourage believers in North America to connect, meet and gather in house church small gatherings. As part of this intention many house church leaders and house church networks have shown interest to participate. We also see this as a time of unity and a place where the Holy Spirit can connect us as fellow believers.  We desire this to be a time of encouragement and equipping, and a place where believers can meet and learn more of what it is to be a part of the vibrant witness and fellowship of house churches around the world.

Anyone is invited to the gathering time and they do not have to be meeting in a house church. We pray it can be a time to encourage believers to walk in obedience to Jesus Christ (James 1:22). 

Note: SermonIndex is endorsing these events as good places to go to connect with like-minded believers, find fellowship to start meeting, start prayer gatherings, small house meetings etc. We encourage saints to attend these meetings in replacement of the annual SermonIndex events.

“Around the world there is a movement that some estimate of over 1 million new house Churches in the last 40 years! God is doing a new thing.”


“Christianity was birthed in the Baptism of the Holy Spirit and will only continue as we have this empowering from above. God is always looking for the willing vessels that will trust Him afresh for the impossible.” from the Principles free ebook: http://housechurchbook.weebly.com

--
From June to August of 2016 there will be (God willing) 10 regional meetings:

1. June 4th - Lancaster, PA 
View Brochure with details:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf1-lancaster.pdf?raw=1

118 HARRISTOWN RD
PARADISE PA 17562

If you are planning to attend email:   BROTHER GREG - [email protected]

_____________________
2. June 18th - Atlanta, GA 

View Brochure with details:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf2-atlanta.pdf?raw=1

550 MT PARAN RD NW
SANDY SPRINGS, GA, 30327

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER FORREST - [email protected]

_________________________
3. June 25th - Lexington, KY 
View Brochure with details:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf3-lexington.pdf?raw=1

3060 HARRODSBURG ROAD
LEXINGTON, KY, 40503

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER GAVIN  - [email protected]

_____________________
4. July 2nd - Sun Valley, CA 

View Brochure with details: 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf4-sunvalley.pdf?raw=1

9070 SUNLAND BLVD,
SUN VALLEY, CA, 91352

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER ANTON - [email protected]

_______________________
5. July 9th - Kansas City, KS

View Brochure with details:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf5-kansascity.pdf?raw=1

1548 E SPRUCE ST,
OLATHE, KS, 66061

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER FRANK  - [email protected]

_________________________
6. July 23rd - Abbotsford, Canada 

View Brochure with details:   https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf6-abbotsford.pdf?raw=1

617 MCKENZIE RD.
ABBOTSFORD, BC, V2S 7N4

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER CLIFF  - [email protected]

__________________________
7. August 13th - Toronto, Canada 

View Brochure with details: 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7438118/gf9-toronto.pdf?raw=1

484 KERR ST
OAKVILLE, ON, L6K 3C5

If you are planning to attend email:  BROTHER EDGAR  -  [email protected]

____________________________
8. August 27th - Moncton, Canada 

View Brochure with details: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8pqu4asnpx56ks/gf10-moncton.pdf?raw=1

156 PRESTON CRESCENT,
MONCTON, NB

If you are planning to attend email:  - BROTHER GREG  [email protected]
*


----------



## Laela (May 29, 2016)

....the remaining info:

*  SermonIndex.net Live Simulcast Event (Oct 21-22, 2011)  *





 285 Main Street
Lilburn 30047

Organized by


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @kanozas  and to all of those reading...
> 
> It is imperative to weigh in on this statement (bolded above).     God's Word -- The Bible is quite clear that not only is the 'ACT' of homosexuality sin, but even the thought of it.   God is very clear about the thoughts of man, as sin starts in the mind and then becomes manifested into the act of it.
> 
> ...


Amen and Amen to all this @Shimmie. I couldn't have said it any better. Besides anyone who says that they 'feel' they were born gay, I say to them,

"Well we were all born and shaped in iniquity and you are no different, but Jesus declared that we must all be born again, that there is another birth we must attain through Him. That old nature we were born with must die when we accept the new birth. They cannot take up residence in the same body."

"We must die to the deeds of the flesh to obtain Christ and a new life in Him if we want to be with Him throughout this life and all of eternity. It is described as denying ourselves, taking up our cross and following hard after Christ Jesus."

My soul hurts deeply for the lost and those that are deep in the deception of satan, so deep that they have taken the time to rationalize their evil ways so that it sounds acceptable to them.

My dear sisters and brothers in Christ, there is a way that seems right to a man but at the end, there is only death and destruction of his soul. Choose Jesus' way of thinking (biblical view), not the world's (secular view). Don't allow yourselves to get caught up in secular thinking. It is a lie from the devil.


----------



## Laela (Jun 2, 2016)

Always love it when things easily fall into place in life when I don't worry.  1 Peter 5:6-7

_“ Worry is like a rocking chair—it's always in motion but it never gets you anywhere. ”_


----------



## movingforward (Jun 2, 2016)

When God descends his peace on my mind.......what a wonderful feeling.  

I tend to let the little things get to me.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 4, 2016)

For the past couple of months I have been thinking about Sabbath keeping. What it means and what it entails. There was a time a few years ago when I tried to observe the Sabbath I visited two different SDA churches, and then started visiting a church that is Hebrew Pentecostal. At the time those were the only two Sabbath keeping denominations in my city, but now a non denominational Sabbath keeping church started up a few months ago and I am interested in visiting it. I also plan on revisiting the SDA churches I went to a few years ago.


----------



## Laela (Jun 4, 2016)

*June 4*

Luke 2:25  5 And lo, there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name [is] Simeon, and this man is righteous and devout, looking for the comforting of Israel, and the Holy Spirit was upon him (YLT)* 

If I were to ask you which word in this verse says the most to you, many would say righteous, devout, Messiah, maybe rescue, or even eager. Guess which word in this verse means the most to me? WAITING! It would startle you to know how much of life is spent waiting. In Simeon's case, he was told by the Holy Spirit that wouldn't die until he saw the Christ. He had a great sense of anticipation. You think he waited a long time? In this same chapter the prophetess Anna served God daily as a widow with prayers and fastings in the temple for 84 years! She also confirmed the words Simeon spoke to Joseph and Mary concerning Jesus. I can't speak for you but I am currently waiting for God to do a specific work. It isn't easy to wait. It seems like a tragedy to be waiting when you see so many areas where you could be working! After all, doesn't God know I'm not getting any younger? Let me encourage you and me. God knows everything there is to know about our waiting. He also knows the "why." When God continues to wait, it must be because we will need aged wisdom more than we will need youthful zeal!

Pastor S R Henderson


----------



## Nice Lady (Jun 5, 2016)

*God is a good God & never fails...

The LORD judges the peoples; Vindicate me, O LORD, according to my righteousness and my integrity that is in me. O let the evil of the wicked come to an end, but establish the righteous; For the righteous God tries the hearts and minds.*


----------



## Laela (Jun 6, 2016)

A Word...


----------



## movingforward (Jun 8, 2016)

Sometimes I'm so overwhelmed with how much the Lord loves me.   

Good times and bad --- just to know he loves me.....I just can't express in words.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

@Shimmie, if I can help clarify, we definitely believe that people can sin in thought (such as indulging in illicit sexual fantasies, or entertaining the idea to harm or kill someone, etc.). If someone with homosexual tendencies gives in to lustful thoughts, yes, that would definitely be sin. The proclivity itself is what we call "*disordered*," meaning that it is *not properly ordered the natural way God intended our sexuality to be *(heterosexual and within the bonds of marriage). However, lustful thoughts/fantasies or engaging in such actions are sinful.

I think the friction or difference between what @kanozas is trying to say and what you are saying, is that you see *the very existence* of the affliction of homosexual desires as sinful, whereas @kanozas is trying to explain that the existence of this condition *is a disorder, but this disorder turns into SIN when a person indulges in it by thought or by word.*

Think of an alcoholic. Even a sober alcoholic who hasn't touched a drink in 30 years is still an alcoholic--and he may even be tempted at times to take a drink--however, in his heart and in his actions he chooses to say "No" to alcohol and walk the path of sobriety.

A person commits sin when he willfully gives his mind over to sinful thoughts or engages in sin--not because he is tempted by the sin. Sin, and temptation to sin, are two different things.




Shimmie said:


> Hi @kanozas  and to all of those reading...
> 
> It is imperative to weigh in on this statement (bolded above).     God's Word -- The Bible is quite clear that not only is the 'ACT' of homosexuality sin, but even the thought of it.   God is very clear about the thoughts of man, as sin starts in the mind and then becomes manifested into the act of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanozas (Jun 10, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> @Shimmie, if I can help clarify, we definitely believe that people can sin in thought (such as indulging in illicit sexual fantasies, or entertaining the idea to harm or kill someone, etc.). If someone with homosexual tendencies gives in to lustful thoughts, yes, that would definitely be sin. The proclivity itself is what we call "*disordered*," meaning that it is *not properly ordered the natural way God intended our sexuality to be *(heterosexual and within the bonds of marriage). However, lustful thoughts/fantasies or engaging in such actions are sinful.
> 
> I think the friction or difference between what @kanozas is trying to say and what you are saying, is that you see *the very existence* of the affliction of homosexual desires as sinful, whereas @kanozas is trying to explain that the existence of this condition *is a disorder, but this disorder turns into SIN when a person indulges in it by thought or by word.*
> 
> ...




Thank you @Galadriel but they reject this fully and quite possibly do not see it as an affliction.  They firmly believe that homosexual persons happen as a result of full will and not disordered nature in all cases of such.  It's not just the act.  It should extend to all people ...because their desires are still here.  Some do not comprehend that all thoughts entering the mind are not our fault nor sin.  We are aware of this due to reconciliation.  But like you explained, entertained thoughts are the problem.  The devil is busy sending evil thoughts all over the globe.  It's what you do with them that counts.  This is one reason I was appalled to read something to the effect that some would consider marrying a "former" gay person.  I don't think that works in 99% of cases.  Someone is going to be in distress.  Human sexuality is highly complex and there are many things that people do not wish to address as it depends heavily on human psychology - somewhat of christian taboo.  Anyhoo, they don't like discussions of this nature (though it be human nature for either good or bad) and I don't believe anybody is going to check our cited sources as to why we come to these conclusions.  Besides, there is the suspicion ever present.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Thank you @Galadriel but they reject this fully and quite possibly do not see it as an affliction.  They firmly believe that homosexual persons happen as a result of full will and not disordered nature in all cases of such.  It's not just the act.  It should extend to all people ...because their desires are still here.  Some do not comprehend that all thoughts entering the mind are not our fault nor sin.  We are aware of this due to reconciliation.  But like you explained, entertained thoughts are the problem.  The devil is busy sending evil thoughts all over the globe.  It's what you do with them that counts.  This is one reason I was appalled to read something to the effect that some would consider marrying a "former" gay person.  I don't think that works in 99% of cases.  Someone is going to be in distress.  Human sexuality is highly complex and there are many things that people do not wish to address as it depends heavily on human psychology - somewhat of christian taboo.  Anyhoo, they don't like discussions of this nature (though it be human nature for either good or bad) and I don't believe anybody is going to check our cited sources as to why we come to these conclusions.  Besides, there is the suspicion ever present.



It's part of *concupiscence*--which we ALL must deal with until death.

ETA: we are all broken in some way, in this fallen world. And we all have a cross to bear. The point is to follow Him who gave us the perfect example on how to carry our crosses and battle against sin. The power of Christ's Cross is truly redemptive.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 10, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> It's part of *concupiscence*--which we ALL must deal with until death.
> 
> ETA: we are all broken in some way, in this fallen world. And we all have a cross to bear. The point is to follow Him who gave us the perfect example on how to carry our crosses and battle against sin. The power of Christ's Cross is truly redemptive.




Does that mean it's then  sin or temptation (concupiscence)?  I need to finish reading "Theology of the Body."  I regret now not ever taking theology in college lol.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Jun 10, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> @Shimmie, if I can help clarify, we definitely believe that people can sin in thought (such as indulging in illicit sexual fantasies, or entertaining the idea to harm or kill someone, etc.). If someone with homosexual tendencies gives in to lustful thoughts, yes, that would definitely be sin. The proclivity itself is what we call "*disordered*," meaning that it is *not properly ordered the natural way God intended our sexuality to be *(heterosexual and within the bonds of marriage). However, lustful thoughts/fantasies or engaging in such actions are sinful.
> 
> I think the friction or difference between what @kanozas is trying to say and what you are saying, is that you see *the very existence* of the affliction of homosexual desires as sinful, whereas @kanozas is trying to explain that the existence of this condition *is a disorder, but this disorder turns into SIN when a person indulges in it by thought or by word.*
> 
> ...



I've not been involved in this conversation, but thank you @Galadriel for your clear explanation.  {ASIDE: have you considered being a writer?  Your posts are always so eloquent and well-presented - I personally think you're gifted!}

The way *I* see it, regardless of whether or not one was 'born that way' (regarding any ungoldy proclivity, not just homosexuality), God is the One who made the world by speaking, and made a man out of dust, then a woman out of bone, then went on to open dead wombs and make a virgin conceive.  He raises people from the dead, and Jesus said the all things are possible to those who believe.  In my view of things, God is able to re-order every disorder, no matter how it came about.  

Our Lord Christ cast out demons and has the Name above _every_ name!  The one time in the Bible that Jesus didn't do many miracles was in His hometown, because of their unbelief.  I'm not one of those name-it-and-claim-it people, but the Bible is clear that a little faith goes a long way, and it is for freedom that Christ has set us free.  If people don't believe that God can deliver them, it's unlikely they'll ask Him for it.  

In Jeremiah, God says He's the God of ALL flesh, then He asks if there's anything too hard for Him.  I always thought that was a rhetorical question, but maybe it's not - maybe it's for each individual to answer.  Thanks again for your post, I really appreciate it.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Does that mean it's then  sin or temptation (concupiscence)?  I need to finish reading "Theology of the Body."  I regret now not ever taking theology in college lol.



Concupiscence is basically our *tendency* or *urge for* sexual pleasure.

Concupiscence needs to be corrected and kept on the right path so that we don't go off course and sin. So, it's an after-effect of us being part of a fallen/sinful world, but is not sin itself.

Baptism cleanses us of original and personal sin, but baptism doesn't keep us from getting sick or from dying (these are both unfortunate after-effects of being in a fallen world). And just like illness and death, we are still susceptible to concupiscence.

A sexual urge or tendency can be *rightly ordered* when it is directed toward its natural purpose within God's will (the sexual relationship between husband and wife). In fact, in order to rightly order and have mastery over concupiscence, the Apostle Paul urges husbands and wives to give themselves to each other: 

1 Corinthians 7:2-4 "But because there is so much immorality, each man should have his own wife, and each woman her own husband. The husband should fulfill his marital duty to his wife, and likewise the wife to her husband. The wife does not have authority over her own body, but the husband. Likewise the husband does not have authority over his own body, but the wife.…"


----------



## kanozas (Jun 10, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> I
> ETA: we are all broken in some way, in this fallen world. And we all have a cross to bear. The point is to follow Him who gave us the perfect example on how to carry our crosses and battle against sin. *The power of Christ's Cross is truly redemptive*.




Tis very true but you know we catholics also are very partial to plain, common sense.  I know that G-d is capable but He might not be willing to remove the affliction in some persons and that would not be due to lack of faith.  I also would be very wary of linking myself in marriage to a former homosexual because of the likelihood of temptation.  From reading the CCC, it seems to be more aligned with encouraging them to remain chaste and celibate as they work out their salvation.

---------------
ETA:  I mean that if concupiscence is "strong sexual desire/lust," then is it more sin or is it more temptation or just plain inclination due to the definition and inclusion of "lust?" When we see "lust" in the textbook definition, it seems to be pointing to sin.  I'm thinking of the two inclinations in man and how they balance each other out (yetzer hara and yetzer hatov).  Actually, I guess the catholic definition is basically the same.  It surely isn't a puritan definition.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

blessedandfavoured said:


> I've not been involved in this conversation, but thank you @Galadriel for your clear explanation.  {ASIDE: have you considered being a writer?  Your posts are always so eloquent and well-presented - I personally think you're gifted!}



Aww, thank you for the compliment!



blessedandfavoured said:


> The way *I* see it, regardless of whether or not one was 'born that way' (regarding any ungoldy proclivity, not just homosexuality), God is the One who made the world by speaking, and made a man out of dust, then a woman out of bone, then went on to open dead wombs and make a virgin conceive.  He raises people from the dead, and Jesus said the all things are possible to those who believe.  In my view of things, God is able to re-order every disorder, no matter how it came about.



I agree with this.



blessedandfavoured said:


> Our Lord Christ cast out demons and has the Name above _every_ name!  The one time in the Bible that Jesus didn't do many miracles was in His hometown, because of their unbelief.  I'm not one of those name-it-and-claim-it people, but the Bible is clear that a little faith goes a long way, and it is for freedom that Christ has set us free.  If people don't believe that God can deliver them, it's unlikely they'll ask Him for it.



I agree with this as well.



blessedandfavoured said:


> In Jeremiah, God says He's the God of ALL flesh, then He asks if there's anything too hard for Him.  I always thought that was a rhetorical question, but maybe it's not - maybe it's for each individual to answer.  Thanks again for your post, I really appreciate it.  Have a good weekend!



Have a good weekend!


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Tis very true but you know we catholics also are very partial to plain, common sense.  I know that G-d is capable but He might not be willing to remove the affliction in some persons and that would not be due to lack of faith.  I also would be very wary of linking myself in marriage to a former homosexual because of the likelihood of temptation.  From reading the CCC, it seems to be more aligned with encouraging them to remain chaste and celibate as they work out their salvation.



I see where you're coming from because some of this depends on each person's level of affliction and how he/she responds to God's offer of grace. 

I do believe a person can lean on God's sanctifying grace to keep his particular concupiscence in check--heck, even as a married straight woman, I have a duty to keep mine in check and remain faithful to my husband, right? So yes, God's grace can keep us on the right path, especially when we willingly surrender to His grace. However, there are those who are deeply afflicted, where they are *not cooperating with God's grace* (or at least not fully) and they fall into a constant cycle of indulgence and sin--think of people who are addicted to porn, studies have shown that viewing pornography literally changes your brain chemistry and gives you a euphoric high like taking a drug. A person who indulges in sexual sin is making it harder for himself to escape it because it's addictive. I think the group of people you're talking about @kanozas (those who struggle with deep-seated homosexual desires) may fall into that category, because it's so deeply ingrained.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> ---------------
> ETA:  I mean that if concupiscence is "strong sexual desire/lust," then is it more sin or is it more temptation or just plain inclination due to the definition and inclusion of "lust?" When we see "lust" in the textbook definition, it seems to be pointing to sin.  I'm thinking of the two inclinations in man and how they balance each other out (yetzer hara and yetzer hatov).  Actually, I guess the catholic definition is basically the same.  It surely isn't a puritan definition.



I'd say it's inclination with the potential to sin.

If we're talking lust, then yes, lust is a sin against the virtue of chastity. Remember that sin/evil is always a twisting or negation of a good/virtue.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 10, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> I see where you're coming from because some of this depends on each person's level of affliction and how he/she responds to God's offer of grace.
> 
> I do believe a person can lean on God's sanctifying grace to keep his particular concupiscence in check--heck, even as a married straight woman, I have a duty to keep mine in check and remain faithful to my husband, right? So yes, God's grace can keep us on the right path, especially when we willingly surrender to His grace. However, there are those who are deeply afflicted, where they are *not cooperating with God's grace* (or at least not fully) and they fall into a constant cycle of indulgence and sin--think of people who are addicted to porn, studies have shown that viewing pornography literally changes your brain chemistry and gives you a euphoric high like taking a drug. A person who indulges in sexual sin is making it harder for himself to escape it because it's addictive. I think the group of people you're talking about @kanozas (those who struggle with deep-seated homosexual desires) may fall into that category, because it's so deeply ingrained.




Yes!!  All the more reason to comprehend that we do not know the genesis of it other than it being seriously disordered nature.  I think that accepting or cooperating with G-d's grace might mean  coming under celibacy and not necessarily being "cured."  I guess it depends upon G-d's will for that person.  But for those who were not abused and were young children with this deep-seated inclination, they did not arrive at this by chemical change from exposure (my guess).  IMO, those would be the ones who were born of this nature (congenital chemical brain aberrations).  Shrugs...who knows for sure.  That's why I am obedient to the CCC in not condemning people to hell for merely having the inclination.  Mental illness (brain chemistry that is awry) can also be congenital.  But alas...


----------



## kanozas (Jun 10, 2016)

OOOPs....I forgot...but it's hard to just stop discussing something like this when you are trying to arrive at some understanding.  I don't think they like this topic.    I'll quit my participation now.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Yes!!  All the more reason to comprehend that we do not know the genesis of it other than it being seriously disordered nature.  I think that accepting or cooperating with G-d's grace might mean  coming under celibacy and not necessarily being "cured."  I guess it depends upon G-d's will for that person.  But for those who were not abused and were young children with this deep-seated inclination, they did not arrive at this by chemical change from exposure (my guess).  IMO, those would be the ones who were born of this nature (congenital chemical brain aberrations).  Shrugs...who knows for sure.  That's why I am obedient to the CCC in not condemning people to hell for merely having the inclination.  Mental illness (brain chemistry that is awry) can also be congenital.  But alas...



Yes, and I think it's important to distinguish what you (and the Catechism) are saying about the person being afflicted with this and someone who is trying to argue "born this way, therefore natural and good." Some people are afflicted with schizophrenia, but we don't call it natural or good. Some people are afflicted with alcoholism, or a certain neurosis, but we don't call them natural or good. For some reason when it comes to sexual morality, people lose their minds and claim there are no rules and no morals attached.  

Speaking just on behalf of my own musings and no one else's, I think people are afflicted with deep-seated homosexual desires due to a mixture of environment, experience (like abuse/sexual exposure), and/or a disordered sexual proclivity due to being in a fallen world and having imperfect bodies. Scientifically, we have not discovered any "gay gene," so I don't believe someone is directly genetically coded to be gay, but some people are susceptible to these desires because of our fallen natures.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> OOOPs....I forgot...but it's hard to just stop discussing something like this when you are trying to arrive at some understanding.  I don't think they like this topic.    I'll quit my participation now.



Well I understand that you're reading the catechism and I get it, because you're speaking in Catholic-ese, LOL.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> Yes, and I think it's important to distinguish what you (and the Catechism) are saying about the person being afflicted with this and someone who is trying to argue "born this way, therefore natural and good." Some people are afflicted with schizophrenia, but we don't call it natural or good. Some people are afflicted with alcoholism, or a certain neurosis, but we don't call them natural or good. For some reason when it comes to sexual morality, people lose their minds and claim there are no rules and no morals attached.
> 
> Speaking just on behalf of my own musings and no one else's, I think people are afflicted with deep-seated homosexual desires due to a mixture of environment, experience (like abuse/sexual exposure), and/or a disordered sexual proclivity due to being in a fallen world and having imperfect bodies. Scientifically, we have not discovered any "gay gene," so I don't believe someone is directly genetically coded to be gay, but some people are susceptible to these desires because of our fallen natures.



Thanks for making such clear distinctions it is a difficult and complex subject to understand and discuss.
There is also the influence that spiritual entities can play on homosexuality and other sins.  Sometimes it's a result of generational spirits and curses upon a family line either knowingly or unknowingly, along with everything else environment, early childhood psychological imprints, abuse in childhood sexual abuse or violence, more severe verbal or witnessing one parent abuse the other and them rejecting that abusive parent in themselves and taking on the characteristics of the abused parent leading them to homosexuality.

Fr Riperberger an exorcist does touch on these subjects in his lectures. So do other religious pastors. There's a lot more to it than we can imagine: like the generational curses can come from some unknown ancestor or a father or grandfather who got mixed up in some sort of mystical or satanic cult worship and on turn cursed his bloodline, also this is deliberately sought out in pacts with demons or the devil himself for riches, power, or fame and in return their sacrifice is their sexuality and they must be homosexual or participate in homosexual acts to maintain their status and keep their life.
In voodoo they allow themselves to be initiated then possessed by different entities so they can gain power, wealth or master witchcraft so they can manipulate those around them with fear, these pacts can also passed down in families through moleststion as well as some traditions.
I encourage you to look up these things and be aware, not afraid so you know your enemy and what they are capable of. We must watch and pray and be diligent. There's plenty of YT scholars and testimonies that are reliable most are not. Books I'd stay away from most because they're "how to" books only ones from a Christian religious scholar explaining what we need to know such as spiritual warfare books.
Jesus said be not afraid may times. Remember no weapon formed against you shall prosper.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


>




Still, major mad crush on Jim Caviezel!!!  I love the story of him during the filming of The Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 12, 2016)

kanozas said:


> *Tis very true but you know we catholics also are very partial to plain, common sense.  *
> 
> I know that G-d is capable but He might not be willing to remove the affliction in some persons and that would not be due to lack of faith.  I also would be very wary of linking myself in marriage to a former homosexual because of the likelihood of temptation.  From reading the CCC, it seems to be more aligned with encouraging them to remain chaste and celibate as they work out their salvation.
> 
> ...


@kanozas

Regarding the bolded comment from your post above.  

Was it necessary to post this?     The answer is 'No'!    I've noticed that this is a trend with many of your posts which is not only offensive to our non-Catholic members, but it confirms my observation that there is a spirit of contention behind it.    It also indicates that you feel yourself as a Catholic as superior to others.   

This is not conducive to keeping peace among our members in the our Christian forum.    As I shared in the Catholic thread, this is the reason that the Catholic Random Thoughts thread has been temporarily removed from public view due to several postings of this nature.

In the last several weeks since I addressed the comments 'against' our Catholic  members all respect has been shown to you.   So why do you continue to stir up offense and contention with negative comments such as above and your other comments where you are using the pronoun 'they' ...  meaning those here that you are taking an issue with.    It's not only cryptic but it is obvious that you are not keeping peace among our members.      Our other Catholic members are not doing this.   They are not being contentious.    If nothing more, your negative comments are not helping them keep the peace among us.

@Lucia , @Galadriel and @Belle Du Jour  show God's love in their posts, especially @Lucia who expresses the love of Jesus towards everyone.   

Although @Lucia is true to her Faith as a Catholic, she still shares the love of God equally towards everyone here without respite nor contention.    It's one of the very reasons, that she was asked to open this 2016 Christian Random Thoughts thread, as she shares the heart of God for all, no matter what denomination.    She's always here; she prays for everyone here, and she is not limited to encouraging Catholics only.     @Galadriel stands out for her love for all as well.    That's how it should be.  

Shimmie...


----------



## kanozas (Jun 12, 2016)

And yet, one thread calling us to convert remains up.   In the face of people always thinking we are wrong and evil, maybe it's like Black people always comparing themselves against the grain because of the abuses and defensiveness?  My bad, my oversight.  I didn't see it as an insult, I see it as a religious cultural trait (not just biblical wisdom but common, general, human experience, incorporating  science. which is given by G-d..I should have said that in hindsight) and one that I will be careful not to mention again.  You see, Shimmie, we get abused by non-catholics in real life, right and left.  We still don't hate them.  We pray for unity.  Maybe it's the result of the abuses and the feeling of general rejection- this non-filtered reaction from the pain caused here by those who claim they are well-meaning but inadvertently calling Jesus the father of religious whoredom (Whore of Babylon)?   People mean well but what they are taught is in error.  Still, if I talked about your mother, you would feel some kind of way about me, no?  And if you kept on saying it from time to time, you'd still feel some kind of way, no?  Defensiveness after attack?  I dunno, I will work on it.  But I don't have a spirit of contention, no demons etc.  Maybe I am hurt?  My errors don't make me a non-christian, thanks.  They make me as flawed as you and anyone else here...as human....just maybe others not as hurt as I am about it.

Well, I could compare you to countless other christians  but that would be wrong.   I have known for sometime that you do not like me ( and others for reasons I do not need to repeat)  because I challenge the status quo at times (general society, not just one thing) and I say what is in my heart, sometimes without filter.  That might be my human fault.   But I do remember one compliment you made of me in which you said you noticed that I can genuinely forgive.  Is that not what Jesus teaches?  It is what my parents taught me.  Most times that is true of me but I will not brag as only He deserves our boasting of Him.  There are too many flaws in me and I am aware, sometimes...life - we learn not all today.  Well, it's likewise true this time around....forgiveness  I won't trouble you again but I think you and everyone should know of the pain this has caused.


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2016)

Keeping the families of those slain in Orlando in the past 48 hours in prayer.  When we see these things happen:
_
“Pray, then, in this way:
‘Our Father who is in heaven,
Hallowed be Your name.
Your kingdom come,
Your will be done
On earth as it is in heaven.
‘Give us this day our daily bread.
‘And forgive us our debts, as we have forgiven our debtors [letting go of both the wrong and the resentment].
‘And do not lead us into temptation, but deliver us from evil. [For Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen._]’  - Matt 6:9-13 (AMP)


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 12, 2016)

Laela said:


> Keeping the families of those slain in Orlando in the past 48 hours in prayer.  When we see these things happen:
> _
> “Pray, then, in this way:
> ‘Our Father who is in heaven,
> ...



Just heard about it this morning, may they RIP, and may their families receive justice (I haven't heard further news. Is the gun man caught?).


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, Gala
I'm sure you already know by now how deadly this attack is. My heart goes out to the families of the slain, innocent victims of a brainwashed and confused man. I'd heard of a shooting early, too but it didn't hit me on the severity until after service when the news showed on tvs  during lunch


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 15, 2016)

I claim God's promises for my life


----------



## kanozas (Jun 15, 2016)

*Psalm 120:2 (ASV)*  Deliver my soul, O Jehovah, from lying lips, [And] from a deceitful tongue.



If that doesn't describe the struggle of  Black people, esp. in the U.S., on how verbal and emotional abuse is strongly against them.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 21, 2016)

*1 Samuel 17:48-58New King James Version (NKJV)*

48 So it was, when the Philistine arose and came and drew near to meet David, that David hurried and ran toward the army to meet the Philistine. 49 Then David put his hand in his bag and took out a stone; and he slung _it_ and struck the Philistine in his forehead, so that the stone sank into his forehead, and he fell on his face to the earth. 50 So David prevailed over the Philistine with a sling and a stone, and struck the Philistine and killed him. But _there was_ no sword in the hand of David. 51 Therefore David ran and stood over the Philistine, took his sword and drew it out of its sheath and killed him, and cut off his head with it.

And when the Philistines saw that their champion was dead, they fled. 52 Now the men of Israel and Judah arose and shouted, and pursued the Philistines as far as the entrance of the valley[a] and to the gates of Ekron. And the wounded of the Philistines fell along the road to Shaaraim, even as far as Gath and Ekron. 53 Then the children of Israel returned from chasing the Philistines, and they plundered their tents. 54 And David took the head of the Philistine and brought it to Jerusalem, but he put his armor in his tent.

55 When Saul saw David going out against the Philistine, he said to Abner, the commander of the army, “Abner, whose son _is_ this youth?”

And Abner said, “As your soul lives, O king, I do not know.”

56 So the king said, “Inquire whose son this young man _is._”

57 Then, as David returned from the slaughter of the Philistine, Abner took him and brought him before Saul with the head of the Philistine in his hand. 58 And Saul said to him, “Whose son _are_ you, young man?”

So David answered, “_I am_ the son of your servant Jesse the Bethlehemite.”


----------



## kanozas (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you.  You knew best and I see the blessings in that although I could not comprehend at the moment.  Thank you.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 23, 2016)

This week I'll be meeting up with a small group of ladies from my church to do exercise and prayer. We've been sharing scriptures and giving each other encouragement. In reading the Bible, it just continues to amaze me how God continues to speak truth to us, and how the Word will never grow "old," "outdated," or "irrelevant.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 25, 2016)

Abandonment and Rejection

Source (FYI not written by me Lucia but important testimony) 

http://lifeapplicationministries.org/Session10.1.htm

(This session has been updated May, 2016)

MORE teachings on discerning the enemy's tactics. We are talking about abandonment and rejection here, which is one of the enemy's wiles, but there are many more. Be sure to access these other teachings for a full spectrum so you can recover yourself from the snare of the devil and be free (2 Timothy 2:24-26)

Abandonment and Rejection are wide spread in America today, and many don't even know they have fallen victim to these. While many others know exactly what this means and have lived with it, yet not really knowing how to get out of it. So for both instances, I believe this segment of teaching is going to help you, just as it did me when God set me free.

It has taken me personally a number of years to come to knowledge about Abandonment and Rejection, and only now seven years later (January 2005) that I am able to really conduct a teaching on it. All of the sessions that I provide on this website, and all of the teachings I do in ministry is done after I've seen these principles become real in my own life. That gives me a deeper understanding of the issue so that I can teach with conviction and hope to the hearer.

Let me start with the reason I teach on these two together. I put Abandonment and Rejection together because I realized that they both work hand-in-hand. Many years (the past seven) I've been dealing with rejection. I knew I was feeling rejection almost every day. I tried not to feel rejected, I've been ministered on the lines of rejection, and I even thought I was completely free, then to only realize I wasn't. You know what I mean, something would happen, and I would "feel" that pain of rejection again only to have to start over figuring out what my deal is. I don't need to "figure it out" any longer.

This is where I am today, I don't need to "try" anymore to be free, I am. That is why I feel I can teach on this subject with some clarity and truth. I had to stop working so hard on rejection, because I was just going around in circles. I had to first deal with abandonment.

Let's first look up the words in the Webster's Dictionary:

Abandonment: From the word Abandon which means: To forsake entirely; as to abandon a hopeless enterprise. To renounce and forsake; to leave with a view never to return; to desert as lost or desperate. (Synonyms: desert, forsake,leave, quit, forego, give up, take leave of. Evacuate) Abandonment then means: "A total desertion; the state of being forsaken."

Rejection: From the word Reject which means: To throw away as anything uselessness or vile; to cast off, to refuse to grant, to refuse to accept. Rejection then means: The act of throwing away, the act of casting off or forsaking, refusal to accept or grant.

From these definitions, can you identify which one you have? Which one seems to be stronger in your life?

Let's go a little deeper on this subject. I'll use my life as an example, since I had to see my own issues first in order to be healed.

Below lists some manifestations of when someone has been abandoned somewhere in life. Take a moment to reflect on each and every one of these. Remember, the first step to healing is to "recognize."

Here are some high tell signs that you have the "spirit of abandonment" in your life:


Being ignored by someone you love
Left alone, no one to help, especially by those whom should love you
Having to take care of yourself
Not able to trust anyone, including God
Thoughts of having been left alone by God
Having been left by a parent or guardian
Having been adopted
Having been made fun of by peers, children, family members
Having been left to fin for yourself by friends, co-workers, and those of authority
Having been a scape-goat
Here are some high tell signs that you have the "spirit of rejection" in your life:


Feeling that you don't belong
Feelings of unworthiness and no value
Feelings of uselessness
Feelings of not being loved and accepted
Feeling that you aren't important, nor your needs
Feeling that no matter what you do, it's not good enough
Fear of man
Perfectionist
Driven to perform to be loved

The differences are clear. The Abandonment is an "act" the rejection is the "feeling" or "response" to the act.

This is not a complete list, because I'm sure you can add to the list based on your own experiences, but these are the areas I had problems with in my life. And let me tell you that as long as these are inside a person, the very opposite of what we desire will happen.

You may wonder why no one likes you, or it's hard for you to make friends, it is more than likely that your own feelings of rejection are rejecting them! Your own feelings of abandonment, causes them not to want to come into a relationship with you. After all, if we don't come into a good relationship with ourselves, how can we expect others to?

I've heard so many people say, "But I'm a good person." Yet there is so much havoc in their lives. This person is self-deceived because we have to be a "good person" to ourselves first before we can be to others. But let's take a quick peek at what God says about being a "good" person.

There is non-good, no not one. Even Jesus said, "Why call me good. There is only one that is good and that is God." So in reality, when someone says, "But I'm a good person" they are self-deceived and the truth is not in them. Once we realize that we are all in this together, that we all have frailties and weaknesses, that we still have a long way to go in our Christian life, then we have a good chance at getting where we want to be.

Jesus did hear the words so important to us too, "This is my beloved son in whom I am well pleased." God did not say, "This is my beloved son in whom I am well pleased "because" he is good."

We are loved first and foremost in spite of ourselves. We must get that truth in our heart so that we don't have the need or driven ness to perform for love and acceptance. It will never be "good" enough. Never. But the miracle of God's love is that he loves us anyway! That pushes through all the sacred cows and wrongful teachings of our youth to see a truth that sets us free! So we can simply "be" ourselves without fear of rejection.

Until we understand this truth, that God has not abandoned us, never did, never will, we'll stay in a state of fear and feelings of rejection.

I know, many of you are saying, "But you don't know what I've done, or where I've been, or what I've said." True, so let me ask you a question. Are you a believer? Do you believe that Jesus died for your sins? Have you received Him as your Savior? If you have, then you are righteous. I didn't say "good", I said righteous. Be sure you have those two words defined clearly because they are different, and mean different things. We get the "good" mixed up thinking in order to be righteous we have to be good! Don't make that mistake again!

The only requirement for you to get God's approval and seal on your life is to believe. The Holy Spirit "seals" us until the day of redemption. So, then why are we so messed up still? Because we never really "received" the full pardon for ALL our sins in our own thinking. We haven't really taken that "one or two" things that we did to God yet by coming before Him, and we really didn't "believe" He could forgive that "one" thing. So even though we believed God to save us, to forgive us of some of our sins, we haven't been able to really believe God to forgive us of ALL our sins. I've taught on much of this in the sessions on the web, so be sure to go over them if you are uncertain of your stand with your Heavenly Father as His son or daughter.

Ok, back to the Abandonment and Rejection issue.

I'm going to teach you by sharing my story. For many years I have had the feelings as I listed previously. I knew I had rejection, but it wasn't until much later that I realized I had abandonment. I thought about it and thought about it, I asked God, "Where did this all start?" Because if you know anything about ministry, we need to identify the "door points" which means to identify when this started in our lives. So of course, it all went back to childhood. That's where I got my first experience with rejection. I write about this in my book "A Matter of the Mind" where a Sunday school teacher made fun of me in class in front of all the other kids. From that point on, I lived under that "fear of rejection" for the rest of my life. But abandonment didn't get exposed until a few years ago. I don't even really recall how that came to pass, all I know is that as you begin facing things in your life, the Lord brings things up that need to be dealt with before going on to the next thing. I knew I had abandonment but I never really understood how to get rid of it. Well, it came. As I began thinking about this incident about the Sunday School teacher, what she really did was abandoned me. The feelings of rejection came after. But I never saw that until now! So of course, the "strong man" of abandonment was hidden behind the "feelings" of rejection, and that's why up until now I've struggled in that area. The 'spirit of abandonment' thought he had a home in my life for good. But He was wrong.

Then as I though more on this, I had realized that I was abandoned by my earthly father. I knew this was it because after listening to Pastor Henry's tapes on "The Father's Love" (Pleasant Valley Church, Thomaston Georgia) it came to me. You have to realize that I've listened to his teaching tape, and even heard this teaching in person over and over, however, it wasn't until "now" that the revelation came that changed my life. (You then ask, why now? - I'll tell you - because I wasn't at the point of being ready to receive the truth. There were other areas in my life that had to be healed before I could be healed from abandonment.) God does things in order.

Here's my story: Pastor Henry Wright was ministering the father's love to every person, one at a time in the meeting that was being recorded on the teaching tape. One phrase stuck out like it never did before and I said, "that's it!" See, he tells each person the same thing, because each person needed to hear it for themselves, and directed to them specifically. He would say this:

I want to take responsibility for your earthly father. I want you to forgive me for not telling you I love you. I want you to forgive me for being silent to you. BINGO! I stopped there and something happened inside me. What was revealed is that the result of my father not talking to me or paying attention to me, was that I felt ignored.

I heard those words for the first time in a way I never heard before. And then Pastor Wright said the following:

I don't know why your father couldn't tell you or wouldn't tell you, but I'm going to take the responsibility now for him and ask you to forgive me. Do you forgive me? Then he would say, "You will hear these words today:

"I love you"
"I'm so proud of you"
"I'm glad you were born"
"You are a good daughter"

These words replaced that void in my life. I had to believe that if my earthly father had a good relationship with me, I would have heard him say these things to me growing up. I had to take these words in for my own and believe that. I had to realize that my father never heard these words spoken to him, so how could he speak them to me? I had to see the truth.

My Father in Heaven is my Father, and He says these words to me as well. "Linda, you are my beloved daughter in whom I am well pleased."

The results of this have been tremendous. I cannot even write down each and every time I have the opportunity to "feel" rejection that it wouldn't come! I wouldn't "feel" any pain. See the feelings of rejection are linked to the fact that we felt we were abandoned, or even truly so. Rejection is a manifestation of the abandonment. Because many are abandoned today, it's not a feeling. It's a fact! Rejection is the manifestation that comes out of being abandoned. That is why I never really saw my freedom from the feelings of rejection; I didn't know I had to be free from abandonment first! (My people perish for lack of knowledge Hos. 4:6)

I'll share one story with you as a direct result of being freed from those spirits. And I want to tell you something. "Whom the Son has set free is free indeed." And I don't believe that only means in the hereafter, it also mean completely now! In some of my teachings, I talk about not "trying" to do this or that. Well when someone is completely free, they don't even have to mess with "trying" any longer because they just do it! I'm living proof that this is true, let me share a testimonial with you.

I was working one afternoon later than usual, and as I left I thought I would stop by someone's office and bid him good night. I began the conversation with him, but much to my surprise he never even turned around to look at me. His back stayed to me the whole time I was standing there. I even asked a question a little louder, thinking he didn't hear me. But to no avail. That was a blatant act of abandonment. Being ignored, right? And guess what, I didn't "feel" any pains of rejection whatsoever. Now the fact that I was abandoned was real. But the spirit was no longer in me to make me "feel" it! That is freedom! And to take it one-step further. The next day when I saw him it was as though he never even rejected me and we just worked together as though it never happened. Now whether he realized it or not was not up to me, that was between him and his maker. My job was to forgive him of his act toward me and go on! Let me tell you that this was HUGE! You may have just experienced it today. Someone ignored you or rejected you and you got a deep pain in your inners. Wouldn't it be nice that no matter what anyone did to you, you wouldn't feel that pain????

Then because I knew what he did was not right, I forgave him. I didn't forgive him to get rid of my pain, I didn't have any, I forgave him because he needed to be forgiven, and that's what God has commanded us to do. Forgiving others is two fold, it not only keeps our relationship right between our Heavenly Father and us, and it keeps relationships restored between others and us as well. (For more information on forgiveness, go back to the teaching on the website.)

Many instances of being ignored and rejected happened all day long for almost a week. One opportunity after another, and I do mean all day long! But I could only laugh because I was free. I wasn't "trying" to not feel rejection any longer, I just simply wasn't'. And I believe because now that I am free, I realize that I've been given rejection opportunities all along, it's just now that I'm free I won't have any part of it. And that spirit is going to go have to find someone else to bug.

Then because of that, I have been able to respond back to a person correctly, not through any pain of rejection (which of course can result in all kinds of wrong responses.) And better yet, WITHOUT FEAR OF MAN! Many of my rejection experiences happen at work. The need to be perfect was out of that fear of being abandoned and rejected. That need to be liked and accepted was out of that fear of being abandoned and rejected. See how it worked in my life? I wonder if it's not true for you, especially if you are still dealing with this.

And the opportunities of being abandoned and rejected don't only happen out there in the workforce, but in our own homes. The devil uses those closest to us, those we love the most to cause us to "feel" rejection because he knows that by causing a separation will keep us in his grasp. This is another testimonial of what happened between my husband and I.

My husband came home from work late one night and I was so happy to see him. I hugged and kissed him and then ran back into the living room to finish watching a movie on TV. Then I ran back to him in a few minutes and did the same thing. This time he kind of backed off and looked at me with eyes that said, "what do you want?' I then said, "I'm glad to see you, I really need you." And then I went to bed.

Now there was a huge opportunity to "feel" rejection. He did in fact reject me, and in times past I would get all hurt and pouty and have to deal with that for hours. But this time it was so different. After he said that, I just went on my merry way, and went to bed. He came to bed and asked me if anything was wrong. I said, no, not at all, why? He said, "no reason." Then we went to sleep.

The next morning was when I realized what took place the night before. We talked about what happened because my husband said something strange happened to him. He actually "felt" rejection! He was surprised because he never feels that. He knew it was a spirit that jumped on him, but from where? I then understood. I couldn't be tempted to "feel" rejection any longer, so the enemy decided to jump on Tom. After Tom realized what happened, he did tell it to go and was set free, but that was a new one on him. He said to me, "So you didn't answer your phone this time?" I laughed because he was right. I didn't allow that feeling to even come through the door of my heart.

Another incident: My husband was planning a trip to be gone for a couple of days, I was alone, but guess what? I wasn't feeling rejected!!! Then something else came to me during the night while I was lying in bed alone. I wasn't in any fear of being alone! Why? Because God was there, he has not abandoned me to myself! God's perfect love cast out all fear. But then to go on to say, that because that spirit of abandonment is gone, I no longer feel fear of being alone either! What a bonus!!!!

Let me tell you a truth. I will continue to be abandoned (ignored) but I can now be abandoned without the pain of rejection. That is freedom! I can't stress it enough how free that is. I no longer carry "what they did" to me everywhere I go. As a matter of fact, I've become more bold and courageous. I am making decisions and doing things at work that I'm no longer fearing the outcome. Because even if the outcome wasn't right, I still couldn't feel rejection!!!! THAT MY FRIEND IS FREEDOM!!!!!!

Ok, let me get down off the clouds and offer a prayer of deliverance for you.

"Father God, you are so wonderful. So loving and kind to your children. Father I ask that each of your children reading this prayer now begin to get a deeper revelation on your love for them. Father, if they have recognized they have been living under the spirits of rejection and abandonment, I pray you give them hope of being free, even today. Help them to see that you have not abandoned them. You have not ignored them. You love them. And you think well of them. Help them to see where their abandonment issues began and who was involved and forgive them. If they have been abandoned by their father or mother, or abandoned by any one else, I pray that this area be filled with you. For you have not abandoned them, you have adopted them to be your own. Help them see that even though they may have been ignored or that their father was silent to them, that they see this and confess this to you, that they confess this pain to you now. And I pray that as they confess this that you heal their broken heart. Let them know that if their father on this earth could have said what they needed to hear, he would have. But since he didn't, that they hear these words from you right now, "I love you, I am proud of you, I am glad you were born, and you are a good son/daughter." Let them be filled with this truth, remove all pain and hurt from their lives and set them free NOW in Jesus name from the spirits of Abandonment and Rejection. I believe you are doing a mighty work specifically for each person reading this. You see each one right now who is seeking you, who wants to know you, who are determined to follow you. Free them Lord so they can go onto other things in their lives with a healthy attitude. In Jesus name I pray, Amen."

Something to think about: It took me years to get to this revelation in my life, but it only took seconds for Him to heal me and set me free. Don't blame God by your long journey to health; he is there to instantly heal. The long journey is us getting the truth in our hearts, seeing through things, understanding something's, we need to continue looking inside of ourselves, because I can tell you that God is "quick" in the spirit, and will respond once we have the "truth" revealed to our hearts that helps unlock the door leading to health. Jeremiah 5:25, Isaiah 59:1-2.

Another facet to look at is I Samuel 8:7 "They have not rejected you, they have rejected me." Sometimes we are rejected because of whose we are! That's when we need to pray and forgive all those who reject us, not taking it personally (when you have dealt with the abandonment and rejection issues in your own heart) because the Bible is clear that we will be rejected at times. Jesus was rejected and abandoned, but the thing that kept Him going was the fact that God was there. Yes, in Jesus' case, God did abandon Him to the cross so that we never will be abandoned. Jesus took on that abandonment and rejection so we won't have to. So if your heart is healed in the area of rejection, and you are rejected, forgive, because they aren't rejecting you, they are rejecting God.

Grief (new insight): Something else happens when we are abandoned and rejected. Grief follows! Let me share a story:

I had an experience where I was abandoned by someone I truly loved and cared for. But because of their insecurity in my being able to go off on my own in ministry, they were offended. I never heard from this person again. It was as though they dropped me like a ton of bricks. I tried contacting this person several times without any response. I truly was abandoned! It hurt for several days. But then I worked through this through forgiveness, and I released them. Or... so I thought! But it wasn't over. Yes, I forgave them truly from my heart, and I was becoming very successful in this ministry and helping lots of people, then one day something happened. I began working with another person, who was at one time close to the "first" person, and I began seeing the same patterns. I became fearful of losing this person's friendship and the "old" feelings of abandonment from the first person surfaced. I cried and cried as the pain came to the top. But the second person didn't abandon me. He was open to me, and I spoke my heart about my fear. Of course, we talked things out, he assured me we woud always be friends, and I cast out the fear. However, the pain was still nonetheless because of that first person. Then my friend said something to me that gave me my complete break-through. He said, "You did forgive when it happened, that is for certain, but you were still grieving over the loss of that friendship." Oh my, that was it! I was crying because of the loss. The hurt was there because of the loss of that relationship. Once I saw that, which I was blinded to before, I repented for *ungodly grief and asked the Lord to heal my broken heart. And He did. I was healed, restored, and now have a clean mind and heart twoard the first person, without pain! I truly was made free.

So I realized that even though we recognize we have been abandoned, and that rejection follows, grief also follows. So we need to be sure to address that with the Lord as well so you don't have that issue buried deep inside without you knowing it.

If you need further ministry along the areas of abandonment, rejection and grief, call out to God, He understands and can provide what you need for help now. If He then leads you to contact this ministry, then please do so, we are here to help.

*REMINDER*

I will remind you at the end of each session to stop and reflect on what you have learned, not rush on to the next teaching before it has had time to really do a work in your heart. All head knowledge is only going to cause you to be top heavy! We need to allow time for the seeds planted to grow and take root into our hearts. We not only need the "knowledge" but the understanding. Understanding gives revelation, and revelation makes it a reality in our own lives. Not just head knowledge, but heart knowledge that changes us. By doing this, you are "receiving." We not only need to "know", we need to "believe and receive."

Praising God is crucial to having all you learn take permanent residence in you. We remain in peace when we are strengthened in our spirit and that happens when we thank the one we are doing all this for.

And lastly, all work and no play is not scriptural. If you become overwhelmed or "heavy" spirited, stop and take a breather. It reminds me of flooding. If the water comes too quickly it doesn't have time to absorb into the soil, causing flooding and all that water is wasted. But if the water comes softly, and just enough that the ground absorbs, then it does great good!

*Ungodly grief is grieving without trusting God. Because grieving is a natural process when we grieve out of loss for that person. But it becomes ungodly when we stay in it for years because we fell into fear, or abandonment, or doubt and unbelief towards God. Because when someone dies or we are separated from someone, we have to believe all things work together for Good. And if we don't we fall into sin that has to be repented of.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 25, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> This week I'll be meeting up with a small group of ladies from my church to do exercise and prayer. We've been sharing scriptures and giving each other encouragement. In reading the Bible, it just continues to amaze me how God continues to speak truth to us, and how the Word will never grow "old," "outdated," or "irrelevant.


Amen and Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Abandonment and Rejection
> 
> Source
> http://lifeapplicationministries.org/Session10.1.htm
> ...



This is such a beautiful message of God's Love.   Thank you @Lucia for your heart in ministry.


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Shimmie (Jun 27, 2016)

Laela said:


>



@Laela, Now these are POWERFUL!   I love this!   Thanks so much for sharing.   

BTW:   Do you have anything from Mary Whelchel?   I love the stories you share of hers.    They are a blessing to everyone, especially me.  

Have a blessed and wonderful day to you and 'Hubbie'


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Shimmie 

I've not listened to her in a few weeks but this week's entry is timely (as always).. so enjoy and blessings to you and your family!! 



_Five Things We Need to Re-Learn
-Mary Welchel (June 27, 2016)

Let’s talk about five things that you and I need to learn—and re-learn and re-learn! For example, how often do we need to learn to be content? Someone once said, “The thing about life is, it’s just so daily.” Do you find it that way sometimes—routine, mundane, repetitive, and seemingly meaningless? Well, learning to live with that “dailyness” of life is a key to contentment and joy.


Most of us are victims at times of looking on the other side of our fence and deciding that the grass over there sure looks greener than our grass. It just sometimes seems like our lives are painted drab gray and everybody else has bright red or yellow!


Well, all of our lives are made up in large part of those daily duties, those mundane tasks, those repetitive responsibilities. Nobody escapes them. Regardless of how green that grass looks in someone else’s garden, believe me when I tell you that their lives are very “daily,” too.


Someone once wrote: “The uncommon life is the product of the day lived in the uncommon way.” That means that a person whose life is exciting and full is one who finds meaning and satisfaction in the seemingly insignificant, daily things in our lives.


Let me give you a very simple example: I have some china that I really love. And it gives me great pleasure to set my table with that china, to hold it, even to wash it. I enjoy my china. I remember once, when my daughter was a young girl, she found it rather strange to hear me getting excited about this china which I had owned for years.


And I said to her, “If you can find pleasure and joy in the little things in your life, your life will be full of pleasure and joy. Otherwise, it’s going to be very drab most of the time, with a few high points only now and then.”


Regardless of how humble and unpretentious your daily life may seem, you can elevate it if you can learn to enjoy and appreciate the “dailyness” of your life—if you can appreciate what you have. As the Apostle Paul tells us in Philippians 4, it is learning the secret of being content in any and every situation. Contentment brings meaning to our daily lives, and it frees us from the dreariness of looking over our fence at someone else’s grass.


Have you enrolled in the school of contentment? You can begin today by appreciating the small things, smelling the roses that are in your life, instead of being focused on what you don’t have and looking over your fence all the time.


I encourage you to learn contentment. It’s one of the best lessons you’ll ever learn.-_


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 27, 2016)

Laela said:


> Hi Shimmie
> 
> I've not listened to her in a few weeks but this week's entry is timely (as always).. so enjoy and blessings to you and your family!!
> 
> ...



Love THIS !!!     Thank you so much, @Laela


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 30, 2016)

I know life can be hard, but I find it not fair how some people always seem to get what they want when they want. Whereas people like me hardly ever get what they want or get it years later compared to other people. I feel like so much of my life has been wasted doing nothing, I really wish I could go back in time.


----------



## Laela (Jul 4, 2016)

Sharing this Morsel with friends...






  http://blob:https://mail.google.com/5563e930-8607-4da3-9c41-b0c9767e25e9


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2016)

Laela said:


> Sharing this Morsel with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this!   And @Laela, do you know that I ask the Holy Spirit what shall I pray, when I am about to pray for someone... 

I praise God for you.  This has surely blessed me to read this and it is so on time.   Just before I saw your post, I was asking the Holy Spirit, what I should pray for someone very special.   Praise God, He was listening, as always.  

God bless you.  Hope you are having a wonderful 4th...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2016)

mz.rae said:


> I know life can be hard, but I find it not fair how some people always seem to get what they want when they want. Whereas people like me hardly ever get what they want or get it years later compared to other people. I feel like so much of my life has been wasted doing nothing, I really wish I could go back in time.


Go forward...the best is all brand new, just for you.


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2016)

Food for Thought this week:

*Bringing Out the Worst in Us*

*Tuesday, July 5th, 2016*




*PROGRAM D-7612


Have you ever said something like, “She just brings out the worst in me!”? It really is true that certain people and certain circumstances seem to bring out the worst in us. Did you ever think that there might be a reason for that?

In Psalm 19:12, David wrote: Who can discern his errors? Forgive my hidden faults. Then he goes on to pray in verse 13: Keep your servant also from willful sins… So, we see that David was dealing with two types of sin and error in his life: Ones hidden to him that he could not even see, and ones that were willful.

Of course, David is not the only one who has these two areas of sin in his life; we all do. We all understand the need to deal with the errors that are blatant; the ones we know about. But what about those hidden errors? Many times these are things in our lives which never are changed because we just don’t see them. “Who can discern his errors?” David asks. In other words, it’s not easy to see them for yourself.

So, what does God do for us? He sends people into our lives that bring out the worst in us. Here’s a person in your life that causes you to be angry every time that person is in your presence. It seems like you say something hateful or unkind to him or her all the time. You know, of course, that no one is in your life by accident, and those people that bring out the worst in you are there to show you those hidden errors so you are no longer blind to them.

Think about it: Who are the people that bring out the worst in you? Or perhaps it’s a certain type of person that brings out the worst in you. Can you identify some of those people or types?

Inept and dense people bring out the worst in me. I tend to have very judgmental attitudes toward them. When I analyze that, I realize it’s the sin of pride, thinking I’m better than someone else. Wow, those hidden errors! Underneath them we’ll discover all kinds of wrong attitudes that need to be changed.

One of my regular prayers is to ask God to show me my hidden errors. It’s a good prayer, so I encourage you to pray the same. And then every time you’re around someone who brings out the worst in you, stop and realize that God is answering your prayer and showing you your hidden errors, so that you can become more Christ-like.*


----------



## Lucia (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's a series on Ruth and Boaz


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2016)

*Bringing Out the Best in Others*

*Wednesday, July 6th, 2016*




*PROGRAM D-7613*

*Certain people tend to bring out the worst in us. God allows those people in our lives in order to help us see our hidden errors for the purpose of changing us. But the other side of this coin is to ask ourselves if we bring out the worst in others. That is not the kind of person I want to be, how about you? I want to be someone who brings out the best in others.


Now think about it, does your presence in a situation usually tend to soothe matters, or do you often just make things worse? Jesus tells us we should be peacemakers, bringing peace into the small wars that go on between people every day. Do you do that? For instance, if there’s an argument on your job between two other people, do you try to make peace in a helpful way?


One way you can bring out the best in others is by giving deserved compliments or recognition, focusing on the positive in them rather than the negative. So often others will improve their performance or their attitude if someone just gives them a little recognition or praise. You can bring out the best in others by commending them when you can.


In Proverbs 15 we see that a cheerful look brings joy to the heart. You can bring out the best in others by something as simple as a smile. You can help them cope better or feel better by the look on your face.


Proverbs 12:18 says Reckless words pierce like a sword, but the tongue of the wise brings healing. And Proverbs 15:1 tells us that A gentle answer turns away wrath. It’s easy to see that the words we speak can either bring out the worst or the best in people.


If you respond to someone with sharp and uncaring words, in a rushed or hasty manner, it can easily cause them to respond back to you in a poor way. But by choosing your words carefully, it’s amazing how you can change that other person and bring out the best in them.


When you’re dealing with someone who is angry or upset, your goal should be to bring out the best in that person, to help him or her calm down. You can do that by being empathetic and sympathetic: “I’m so sorry you’ve had a problem.” Or “I can certainly understand how you feel.” You can help to calm someone down by controlling the tone of your voice, keeping it calm and kind. You can bring out the best in an angry person sometimes by simply listening and caring about the problem. Those are little things that bring out the best in people.


Don’t you think we could impact our worlds for Jesus Christ if we more and more became people who bring out the best in others? Ask God to make you that kind of Christian.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2016)

@Laela and @Lucia....

Thank you both so much for your posts, above.   Such a blessing to keep everyone encouraged.  Keep these messages coming.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 7, 2016)

When things get tough, don't give up and descend into depression.  Grab onto hope!  It will help change your perspective.  Cry a little and then get up again.  Keep pushing.  The enemy is limited.  *HE* is the Stronger.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2016)

kanozas said:


> When things get tough, don't give up and descend into depression.  Grab onto hope!  It will help change your perspective.  Cry a little and then get up again.  Keep pushing.  The enemy is limited.  *HE* is the Stronger.


"Good Word'     Very encouraging.


----------



## Loving (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't even know how to pray right now. All this violence....


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2016)

Rhetorical.. why does it feel like we're living in the '50s?
God is still God.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.thedivinemercy.org/news/The-Sins-of-Our-Ancestors-3642


----------



## kanozas (Jul 8, 2016)

> I think. God does not hold children, or present generations, morally responsible for the sins of their parents and ancestors. This is clearly laid out in Holy Scripture when the Israelites were blaming their troubles on the sins of their forefathers (see Jer 23:5-6). In the book of the prophet *Ezekiel,* chapter 18, verses 1-4, we read:
> 
> _The Word of the Lord came to me again: "What do you mean by repeating this proverb concerning the land of Israel, 'The Fathers have eaten sour grapes, and the children's teeth are set on edge?' As I live, says the Lord God, this proverb shall no more be used by you in Israel. Behold, all souls are mine; the soul of the father as well as the soul of the son is mine: that soul that sins shall die."_




This. Attack is real but we still have the solution for that, too.  It's not like G-d holds our heads under water for the sins of others.  Rather, it's because of the sins of others that the world is broken and continuously due to their effects, like kinetic energy.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 8, 2016)

kanozas said:


> This. Attack is real but we still have the solution for that, too.  It's not like G-d holds our heads under water for the sins of others.  Rather, it's because of the sins of others that the world is broken and continuously due to their effects, like kinetic energy.



It's the effect of those sins that children live with. IMO Like you've closed the doorway but the snake is still in the house and has to be thrown out.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2016)

Have you ever noticed that children are born with their physical eyes closed yet they are spiritually awake...but  as they get older and become adults their eyes are wide open yet can be spiritually closed? Just a random thought...


----------



## kanozas (Jul 8, 2016)

Something disturbing on christian radio today....talking briefly about the police shootings and how this is tragic and tends to divide the country.  There were words for the police...not one mention at that time of the original victims.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.charismanews.com/culture/57543-ex-witch-how-tattoos-relate-to-occultic-blood-rituals

http://www.charismamag.com/life/culture/8471-the-dark-side-of-tatoos


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.americancatholic.org/Messenger/Dec2005/Feature2.asp


*C.S. Lewis and Narnia: Faith Beyond the Wardrobe - December 2005 Issue of St. Anthony Messenger Magazine Online*
*Photo © 2005 Disney Enterprises, Inc. and Walden Media, LLC*

ONE DAY, when he was having a meal in a hotel dining room, C.S. Lewis said a little too loudly, “I loathe prunes.”

“So do I,” said a six-year-old child from another table.

“Sympathy was instantaneous,” wrote Lewis in his essay _On Three Ways of Writing for Children_. “Neither of us thought it was funny. We both knew that prunes are far too nasty to be funny. That is the proper meeting between man and child as independent personalities.” 

This attitude toward communicating with children is characteristic of C.S. Lewis. On December 9, 2005, the C.S. Lewis Estate with Walden Media and Walt Disney Studios will release the film version of _The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_—a gift from C.S. Lewis to children. 

_St. Anthony Messenger_ sat down with the Boston staff of Walden Media to talk with them about their company, mission and co-production of the film. 

_The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ is directed and co-written by Andrew Adamson, who also co-directed the Oscar-winning _Shrek_, and co-wrote and co-directed _Shrek 2_. The visual effects are crafted by the Weta Workshop, the New Zealand-based team behind the special effects for _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy. 

“It’s the final touches that will make it feel like it was made by the craftsmen of Narnia. We hope that we play our small part in creating a world that feels cohesive and real and breathing for the audiences to enjoy,” says Richard Taylor, founder of the Weta Workshop. 

Adapting books into film is always risky business. Walden Media itself has experienced box-office disappointments with such films as _Around the World in 80 Days_ and _I Am David_. Some viewers say the film versions are too literal, others say not literal enough. 

Walden and Disney hit box-office gold, however, with _Holes_, along with _Because of Winn-Dixie_, which is doing well in DVD sales. In the noisy and busy world of cinema entertainment, _The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ promises to hold its own.

www.NarniaResources.com) has been created especially for “leaders of schools, churches, groups and organizations who wish to utilize the film as an outreach or teaching opportunity.” 

*Is either the book or the film version of The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe about peace?*

*Testa:* The story is about goodness, which is the essence of peace.

Eye on Entertainment” column for _St. Anthony Messenger_.


----------



## charmingt (Jul 10, 2016)

Lucia, I am so pleased for you! You are soooooo accepted into  the beloved. What a powerful testimony! Won't he do it? Halleluiah!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Here's a series on Ruth and Boaz







https://youtu.be/YOBcA5vwOao

https://youtu.be/f81sMKRNeZ4

https://youtu.be/oqzPy6288Eg


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Jul 13, 2016)

The thing that strikes me as strange is why women are now expected to wait/find a husband on their own?  Where is the family and community in this involvement?  The process of vetting potential suitors?  You hope the L-rd drops the perfect man in your lap like the stork. This whole dating system is flawed.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Jul 14, 2016)

*Isaiah 2:11-12 *

The proud look of man will be abased And the loftiness of man will be humbled, And the LORD alone will be exalted in that day.  For the LORD of hosts will have a day of reckoning Against everyone who is proud and lofty And against everyone who is lifted up, That he may be abased.

*Isaiah 2:17*

The pride of man will be humbled And the loftiness of men will be abased; And the LORD alone will be exalted in that day,


*Isaias 66:2
*
All these things my hand has made, and so all these things came to be, declares the Lord. But this is the one to whom I will look: he who is humble and contrite in spirit and trembles at my word.

*James 4:6-10
*
But he gives more grace. Therefore it says, “God opposes the proud, but gives grace to the humble.” Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded. Be wretched and mourn and weep. Let your laughter be turned to mourning and your joy to gloom. Humble yourselves before the Lord, and he will exalt you.


----------



## Laela (Jul 22, 2016)

July 22

Daniel 2:28  But there is a God in heaven who reveals secrets, and He has made known to King Nebuchadnezzar what will be in the latter days. Your dream, and the visions of your head upon your bed, were these: (NKJV)

How many of you reading this believe God can still speak in dreams and visions? We have been taught to be cautious concerning these matters. Paul said: Now unto Him that is able to do exceedingly, abundantly, above anything that we can ask or think!" Who do you count on to bring your dreams to fruition? All you need to know is who gave you the dream! The faith demonstrated in the book of Daniel is confidence in the fact that God is ABLE no matter what He decides! If you read this chapter, you will find that Daniel told the king the answer would come before he even asked God! When you are backed into a corner and your life is hanging in the balance because of a dream, you have to know there is a God in heaven! When the king is unreasonable: there is a God in heaven. When none of the other "experts" in the field of dreams are capable: there is a God in heaven. Daniel praised God for revealing the secret. Daniel praised God for granting him wisdom. Then Daniel saved all the lives of the other Chaldeans even though they had no relationship with God! Can God trust you to praise Him before and after?  --_ Pastor S R Henderson_


----------



## kanozas (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't lose any hope, G-d hears our cries.  He will bring down the haughty, the  prideful and the violent ones.  He hears the cries of the oppressed!
_
*Psalms 18:48* He delivereth me from mine enemies: yea, thou liftest me up above those that rise up against me: thou hast delivered me from the violent man._

_*2 Samuel 22:28* And the afflicted people thou wilt save: but thine eyes are upon the haughty, that thou mayest bring them down. _


----------



## Laela (Jul 26, 2016)

_"No one can pray and worry at the same time_."- *Max Lucado*


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't know how many of you ladies used to watch 'Sister, Sister', Tia and  Tamera Mowry's sitcom from the 1990s. I used to love it so much to the point of recording every episode. One episode in particular has been on my mind lately and reminds me of how God operates:

Tia & Tamera were turning 18 I believe, unsure about the specific age, but I know it was their birthday. So in the morning their parents gave them each an envelope and told them to open it later on. Tia & Tamera went to school, got there and started regretting the fact that they even showed up. Under the notion of 'carpe diem' they said it would be better to skip school altogether and go have fun, 'fun' quickly became attending Boyz 2 Men's concert. Long story short: they went through a whole ordeal just trying to get to this concert and when they found themselves in another city, without any direction whatsoever, they decided to open the envelopes their parents had given them. In it were two tickets for the Boyz 2 Men concert and enough money for the fare. As Heather Lindsey often says: relax. Your days are pre-arranged.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/26/europe/france-normandy-church-hostage/

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36892785
Click links for full articles


This happened in St. Etienne France

Name of the church and town  St-Etienne-du-Rouvray. St Etienne is French for St Stephen one of the original apostles that was martyred.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Stephen

An 84-year-old priest was killed and four other people taken hostage by two armed men who stormed his church in a suburb of Rouen in northern France.

The two attackers, who said they were from the so-called Islamic State (IS), slit Fr Jacques Hamel's throat during a morning Mass, officials say.

Police surrounded the church and shot dead both hostage-takers. French media named one of them as Adel K.

One of the hostages is in a critical condition in hospital.

scene, in Saint Etienne-du-Rouvray, said the attackers had committed a "cowardly assassination" and France would fight IS "by all means".

Pope Francis decried the "pain and horror of this absurd violence".

UK Prime Minister Theresa May branded the attack "sickening" and offered her condolences to the people of France.

The suspect named as Adel K, aged 18, is reported to have been in custody and then placed under a control order, and had tried to enter Syria twice.

Police special forces raided a house in the suburb in the aftermath of the attack, and French prosecutors earlier said one person had been arrested.

The attack happened during morning Mass at the historic church, situated in a quiet square of St-Etienne-du-Rouvray. 

A nun, who identified herself as Sister Danielle, said she was in the church at the time.

"They forced [Fr Hamel] to his knees. He wanted to defend himself, and that's when the tragedy happened," she told French media.

"They recorded themselves. They did a sort of sermon around the altar, in Arabic. It's a horror".

She said she managed to flee as they were preparing to kill him.

Elite police units, specialised in hostage-taking, surrounded the church.

President Hollande said the attackers claimed to be from the self-styled IS before they were killed by police as they came out of the church.

Three of the hostages were freed unharmed, but one remains in a critical condition, said French interior ministry spokesman Pierre-Henri Brandet.


-----
This place wasn't chosen by accident or coincidence the attackers knew the significance of the town and its name.

Please pray for peace and an end to this terror.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there some other spiritual significance to St Étienne du Rouvray because all  of the apostles were tortured but only one survived martyrdom and lived to be an old man, St. John.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 29, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Is there some other spiritual significance to St Étienne du Rouvray because all  of the apostles were tortured but only one survived martyrdom and lived to be an old man, St. John.



There are many locations and churches named after the first martyred apostle  St Stephan (or Etienne in French). I think the significance comes in because:

1 He was the first apostle to be martyerd for following and beleiving of Jesus Christ.  The fact that this church is named after him and was built in the 16th century.  
Acts 7:51-60

2 Every Catholic Church is built on Holy ground consecrated to God Father son and Holy Spirit, then the church and especially the tabernacle (the altar). 

3.  So these men have basically defiled a holy place on consecrated ground and committed a act a ritual sacrifice in a holy tabernacle.
This was done on purpose to strike fear into the hearts of Chrsitians world wide. The authorities found lists with this churches name among others sites on it. 

Side note: this is how the Crusades got started unprovoked attacks on Chrsitians in the east then the western Chrsitians going to defend them.  

They have a mosque nearby and it's going to be horrible cause these guys used to go to that mosque. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Stephen


----------



## kanozas (Jul 29, 2016)

Nothing what they have done is "new."  It's old news.  I was looking for something specific to that town and possible ancient Moor fights or something.  They were dummies.  There have been plenty attacks on churches, even in Europe and the Caribbean.  Do you remember St. Lucie Island?  The priest and nuns hacked to death well over 10 years ago?  Yep.  I mean, I have friends who lived 10 years underground in Beirut and their churches, priests, families were butchered for being christian. That is amplified in various other places. These little petty morons.  Have they ever read history to know of the multitude of christians martyred for their faith outside the apostles?  Tsk, tsk, tsk...  they are all ignorant and that is why ISIL uses them.  They have no religious sense of their own faith and absolutely none about Judeo-Christian beliefs at all.  SMH.  I know all churches are on consecrated ground, as well as graves and certainly comprehend the act within a church.  Well, they are late yet again...look at the Maccabees and Antiochus IV, having a slain pig thrown into the Holy of Holies.  Oh well....everybody is still here.  LOL.  They will never "win."


----------



## Lucia (Jul 29, 2016)

@kanozas

Oh I know, you know.  

The tensions are high and France actually all of Europe has a well documented history of kicking people out of their country peacefully or violently.
Wait a Muslim rep will come on tv and say Islam is non-violent again but not address the Muslims who are violent or try to fix the problem within their communities.

check out this article

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/worl...-mount-in-town-after-priest-killing-1.2736590


*France church attack: tensions mount in town after priest killing*
From now on the small, terraced bungalow at 35 Nikola Tesla street will be known as “the terrorist’s house”.

After 19-year-old Adel Kermicheand an accomplice murdered 86-year-old Fr Jacques Hamel as he celebrated Mass on Tuesday, police cordoned off the working class estate where Kermiche lived with his parents. Relatives were escorted away, their hands held over the heads, for questioning.

On Wednesday the house was desolate, its metal shutters sealed, sacks of uncollected rubbish dumped on the dead lawn and a cannibalised car in the driveway.

When they ransacked the house, police found an identity card in the name of Abdel Malik P, also 19 years old, from Savoie. They believe he was the second killer.

A few houses away, a skinny black man called Baudry is mobbed by television cameras. He grew up with Kermiche and remains close to the dead jihadi’s older sister, Nissa. The two young men worked together as _animateurs_, government-subsidised youth organisers. Baudry says he knew nothing of Kermiche’s radicalisation.

*Two churches*
“I’m fed up with France, ” Kermiche told his mother when he twice attempted to reach Syria last year. The second time, she gave an interview to the _Tribune de Genève_newspaper, because Adel was briefly held in Switzerland.
Until the January 2015 _Charlie Hebdo_ massacre, her son was “a happy kid who liked music and girls . . . If he made it to Syria, I knew that would be the end of him,” Mrs Kermiche said. “I’d like to know what messed up our kid.”

The metal gate of the local mosque where Kermiche allegedly prayed is locked shut. No one answers the telephone. The Muslims of Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray have gone to ground.

An African in a green robe and cylindrical hat walks past. He is Haji Bayo Khiraba (60) from Guinea-Conakry and a retired worker in the nearby Renault factory. “I wept when I heard,” Khiraba says. “The mosque and the church should be safe havens. The future will be hell. For everybody.”

The town of Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray has two churches in one parish: the beautiful 16th century edifice where Fr Jacques was murdered and the modern _église_Sainte-Thérèse near the mosque.

Gabriel Moba (60), an immigrant from the Democratic Republic of Congo who has lived in the town for 27 years, is choir master for both churches. Sainte-Thérèse sold the Muslims the plot for the mosque for a symbolic euro, he says. “Until it was built, we lent them our hall for feasts during Ramadan.”

Moba does not want to admit that the murder of Fr Jacques has destroyed the fragile balance between residents of French ancestry and Portuguese, Arab and African immigrants.

The murdered priest “was a martyr”, says the choir master. “He died on the job, wearing his chasuble. He was a good soldier.”

Islamic State, which is also known as Isis, said the attack in the church was carried out by its “soldiers”. Jihadis would call Adel Kermiche a martyr, I note. “That’s a mockery of the word,” Moba says. “They are devils who will go to hell.”

Marie José Barroso (52), a Portuguese cleaning woman, greets Moba sadly. Fr Jacques officiated at her son’s funeral and baptised her three grandchildren.

“The Muslims get everything they want from town hall. We get nothing,” Barroso says. “Their children eat halal at school. Ours don’t eat meat on Fridays during Lent. It creates tension.”

In the church parking lot, Barroso’s friend Fatima Cabrail (75) embraces her, weeping. “Fr Jacques attended our 50th wedding anniversary,” she says. “He performed my granddaughter’s marriage, baptised my granddaughter. I loved him. My house is behind the mosque. Now I’m afraid to go outside.”

Flowers, candles and handwritten messages pile up outside the town hall.

“I’m an atheist, but I knew Fr Jacques well,” says François Queruel, a baker. “My wife wanted our children to be baptised, so we asked him. He was a man of incredible goodness. It’s the lowest of the low, murdering an 86-year-old man.”

Queruel surveys the television trucks. “Until yesterday, nobody ever heard of Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray,” he muses.

The town is a communist party bastion, but the Front National (FN) nearly won the last elections. “The attack will tip the balance,” Queruel says. “People don’t say they’re FN, but they vote FN. I’m more afraid of a civil war than of another attack here, because there are no limits to human stupidity.”

*Shrouded church*
Twenty-four hours after the attack, the _église_Saint-Étienne is shrouded from view, incongruously, by white marquees like those used for cocktail parties. Retired policeman Michel Delesques (64) chats with the riot police who block access to the church.
“Don’t believe what French TV says, that this is ‘a nice little town’. The Muslims wear their beards down to here now,” Delesques says, holding a hand at stomach-level. “In Oissel, just over the bridge, football players pray prostrate on the ground before matches. In the open-air market, 80 out of 100 stalls are run by Muslims. We’ve been invaded . . . These people must be sent back . . . We need a French Guantánamo. ”

*Place of pilgrimage*
Delesques’s friend Patrick, who runs a stall in the market, asks why the law against full-face veils is not enforced. Wednesday’s market was cancelled because, he says, “people are too angry. If a Frenchman sees a woman in a burka today, he’ll tell her to go back where she came from.”
Another memorial has sprung up outside the gate to Fr Jacques’s house, where a young man with a rosary leads three women in prayer. They have travelled from Paris, Rouen and nearby Elbeuf.  Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray has become a place of pilgrimage.

Brigitte Autret (63), a retired bank worker from Rouen, launches into an uninterrupted rant: “I live in a Muslim neighbourhood. They say that we native French people are racist, but Muslims have a hatred in them. They cut his throat like a sheep. They want a war of religion. Nostradamus predicted there would be a war of religion . . . They called me an old whore yesterday.

“I didn’t want General de Gaulle to bring all those Algerians here. Why should we pay for what was done decades ago? These people came to France. We needed them to work here. They didn’t teach their children proper French. Now we will have to look over our shoulders everywhere. I wasn’t born to have my throat slit. There is going to be trouble.

“Let the politicians feel it in their flesh. What is in the ****? France! . . . Bring the tanks into the streets . . . I can’t close my eyes to the drugs, the rudeness. I have to lower my eyes when I pass them or they say I’m aggressive . . . Nobody else commits these attacks . . . What have they been doing for the last 20 years? Watching decapitation videos and collecting welfare payments. What have they made of their children? Terrorists!”

“You’re a racist!” shouts an outraged woman, who has paused before Fr Jacques’ house.

“My father is a Muslim and my mother is a Christian,” a second angry woman, of mixed race, interrupts. “I was born in France and I work and pay taxes! You cannot say such things!”

“Then get the gallows for me!” Autret says, almost spitting. As the argument grows more heated, I slip away.


----------



## Laela (Aug 1, 2016)

"In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth. The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters.

And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light. And God saw that the light was good. And God separated the light from the darkness.  God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And there was evening and there was morning, the first day..." Genesis


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 2, 2016)

I want to raise my kids in a Christian household.  I always have this urge in the back of my mind to go to church, but I haven't been in years due to sheer laziness.  I want to be more active spiritually, but I don't know if church is the right way to do it because I struggle with some of the rules and stuff.  But I believe in God and I also feel as if I have a Guardian Angel or something.


----------



## kanozas (Aug 5, 2016)

*Proverbs* 15:22


Plans fail for lack of counsel, but with many advisers they succeed.


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 9, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I want to raise my kids in a Christian household.  I always have this urge in the back of my mind to go to church, but I haven't been in years due to sheer laziness.  I want to be more active spiritually, but I don't know if church is the right way to do it because I struggle with some of the rules and stuff.  But I believe in God and I also feel as if I have a Guardian Angel or something.



Pray on it


----------



## movingforward (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you God!


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

I enjoy listening to sermons while at work, I used to listen to Joyce Meyer but she once said that satan is the god of this world and since then I've stopped listening to her. Does anyone have any reccomendations for good sermons?  I'm going to start with Tony Evans. 

TIA


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 13, 2016)

luving me said:


> I enjoy listening to sermons while at work, I used to listen to Joyce Meyer but she once said that satan is the god of this world and since then I've stopped listening to her. Does anyone have any reccomendations for good sermons?  I'm going to start with Tony Evans.
> 
> TIA



Are you aware that 2 Corinthians 4:4 NLT says: "*Satan, who is the god of this world,* has blinded the minds of those who don’t believe. They are unable to see the glorious light of the Good News. They don’t understand this message about the glory of Christ, who is the exact likeness of God?" Joyce Meyer stated the Scriptures. There are tons and tons of good sermons. But, what and who are trying to listen to? Tony Evans is a minister of the Word just as Joyce Meyer.


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice Lady said:


> Are you aware that 2 Corinthians 4:4 NLT says: "*Satan, who is the god of this world,* has blinded the minds of those who don’t believe. They are unable to see the glorious light of the Good News. They don’t understand this message about the glory of Christ, who is the exact likeness of God?" Joyce Meyer stated the Scriptures. There are tons and tons of good sermons. But, what and who are trying to listen to? Tony Evans is a minister of the Word just as Joyce Meyer.



It was her delivery that bothered me. She didnt say the entire verse she stated something along the lines of "we have to just face that satan is the god of this world."


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 13, 2016)

luving me said:


> It was her delivery that bothered me. She didnt say the entire verse she stated something along the lines of "we have to just face that satan is the god of this world."



She said you have to *"we have to just face"* ---->* so Joyce Meyer quoted the Scripture: 2 Corinthians 4:4 NLT says: "Satan, who is the god of this world,* has blinded the minds of those who don’t believe. They are unable to see the glorious light of the Good News. They don’t understand this message about the glory of Christ, who is the exact likeness of God?" *Gurl, I will pray for you to find someone that you like their delivery. Someone else on LHCF will help you. God bless!*


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice Lady said:


> She said you have to *"we have to just face"* ---->* so Joyce Meyer quoted the Scripture: 2 Corinthians 4:4 NLT says: "Satan, who is the god of this world,* has blinded the minds of those who don’t believe. They are unable to see the glorious light of the Good News. They don’t understand this message about the glory of Christ, who is the exact likeness of God?" *Gurl, I will pray for you to find someone that you like their delivery. Someone else on LHCF will help you. God bless!*



Why the bolded statement?   In my opionion delivery matters. I felt that her delivery was off so I'm no longer listening to her.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

luving me said:


> It was her delivery that bothered me. She didnt say the entire verse she stated something along the lines of "we have to just face that satan is the god of this world."



Did you feel that something ADDITIONAL was accidentally being implied when Joyce said this? Like, that satan is the god of this world and we or God have no power?

I'm just wondering because it's a very final and strong reaction to never listen to someone again when his or her words were scriptural words. I'm really just curious, because if it seemed like she had wrong beliefs, I'd like to know: I have one of her books and may be I shouldn't be reading it if she has a poor understanding of the Word. Thanks in advance!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

luving me said:


> I enjoy listening to sermons while at work, I used to listen to Joyce Meyer but she once said that satan is the god of this world and since then I've stopped listening to her. Does anyone have any reccomendations for good sermons?  I'm going to start with Tony Evans.
> 
> TIA



Besides the sermon being based on scripture, what qualities in sermons do you like? This may give people a better idea of what recommendations to make and to not make.


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Did you feel that something ADDITIONAL was accidentally being implied when Joyce said this? Like, that satan is the god of this world and we or God have no power?
> 
> I'm just wondering because it's a very final and strong reaction to never listen to someone again when his or her words were scriptural words. I'm really just curious, because if it seemed like she had wrong beliefs, I'd like to know: I have one of her books and may be I shouldn't be reading it if she has a poor understanding of the Word. Thanks in advance!



Yes, I felt like she was implying that neither we nor God had power in this world.   My bad for not explaining better in my initial post.


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Besides the sermon being based on scripture, what qualities in sermons do you like? This may give people a better idea of what recommendations to make and to not make.



I like sermons based on scripture that also offer teaching. I enjoy sermons that are more like Bible study. Perhaps I will do some online Bible study in addition to listening to sermons.   Thanks ladies.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 13, 2016)

luving me said:


> Yes, I felt like she was implying that neither we nor God had power in this world.   My bad for not explaining better in my initial post.



Thanks.

So, wow! Do you feel like she believes that? That neither God nor we have power in this world? Eek!


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, wow! Do you feel like she believes that? That neither God nor we have power in this world? Eek!



I cant say I'm sure she believes that but I can say it just sat wrong with me when she said it. It's hard to explain but I guess you could say it bothered my spirit.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 14, 2016)

Psalm 37:4 has always been understood as: if you delight yourself in the Lord, He will give you the desires of your heart. 

But in light of what Jesus said right before He was about to be crucified: not my will but Yours, I've come to understand this Scripture in a whole new way. 

Someone explained it as follows: if you delight yourself in the Lord, He will show you the desires He has placed in your heart, so that you may actually discover them. Puts everything in perspective.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2016)

^^^ Beautifully said...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 17, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I want to raise my kids in a Christian household.  I always have this urge in the back of my mind to go to church, but I haven't been in years due to sheer laziness.  I want to be more active spiritually, but I don't know if church is the right way to do it because I struggle with some of the rules and stuff.  But I believe in God and I also feel as if I have a Guardian Angel or something.



This is the most common reason people just give up on God then loose all faith.  You have "rules" on proper table etiquette, how to drive within the law, how to do your job and act at work, state and country laws, parents have rules for their children to obey, so why shouldn't God our Father and Creator not have rules for us to follow.

Question to ask yourself:   If we can follow the rules of men why can't we follow the rules of God?

Just think of God as our eternal Father who wants the BEST for us and since he's way smarter than we are he's given us rules to live by so our lives will be a little better, we can live under his authority and protection and receive the blessings from being obedient children of God. Just like a child that disobeys their parents opens the door to minor problems to major misfortunes takes themselves out from under the authority of their parents. 

You don't have to change everything all at once, All we have to do is try everyday, fall get up again and keep trying we don't have to be perfect saints.

In fact don't change anything yet God will nudge and pull at your heart regarding when and what changes need to be made and you have to start somewhere so just try going to church, reading your bible 5 minutes a day, check,out different churches see where God wants you to be.
Not going to church not practicing, praying, participating in fellowship and procrastinating is just more time that you and your kids will miss out on the blessings and freedoms that come when you start following God again wholeheartedly.
Don't think of what you might have to give up, think of all you will gain especially how it will benefit your and your families immortal souls in this life and in heaven.

Proverbs 22:6
6 Train up a child in the way he should go,
and when he is old he will not depart from it.

Pslam 23
The Lord is my Shepard
I shall not want...


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2016)

Moving story
Woman blamed for not having children gets hands cut off

http://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2016/08/05/kenya-jackline-mwende-hands-pkg.ktn-news

Prayer Warriors: I know a lot is going on in the world, but please remember in you prayers women like her who are abused, attacked and sometimes killed. Fertility issues in some parts of Africa stigmatizes women; even it could be the male who has the fertility issues, the women bear the blame. Keep lifted up the female attorneys who are fearlessly fighting this tragic reality. I'm requesting prayer for them all... and not limiting the request to Africa, btw.

Thank you!

@Shimmie
@BlackHairDiva
@Sashaa08
@mensa
@movingforward
@TraciChanel
@Galadriel
@Lucia
@Nice & Wavy
[USER=57655]@HighlyFavored
@Iwanthealthyhair67
@Health&hair28[/USER]
@Maracujá
@mrselle


----------



## mensa (Aug 18, 2016)

Laela my Sister in Christ Jesus,

I will indeed add these women to my prayer list...and also the men that they will stop this evil madness.

Blessings to you  and yours Precious for interceeding to The Father in Heaven, through is Only Begotton Son, by the aid of The Holy Spirit on their behalf!


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2016)

@mensa - God bless you, sis, to intercede on their behalf! Our Father God is good.


----------



## kanozas (Aug 19, 2016)

* PRAYER FOR SELF-ACCEPTANCE *

_If you feel in any way that you sometimes don't feel like you accept
yourself, please add this to your daily prayers. Or give it to somebody who 
might need it. Say it every day from your heart, give it a month, wait until 
you see changes in your heart and  your  behavior. _

Prayer for  Self-Acceptance

Dearest Father God, in humility, I come to you, to ask you to help me accept myself as I am. I often criticize myself so badly, compare myself to others, that I often feel like I hate myself. I also don't like what I see in the mirror. These bad thoughts about myself make me feel small, resentful and unworthy of your love which makes me unable to contribute the beauty of my soul. 
Please help me to love myself as I am. To see myself as you see me. Please 
help me to accept my body with all its beauty and perfection just the way you made it. Give me the knowledge and the wisdom to know how to protect and keep it safe and healthy. Help me to never compromise my integrity, to be 
authentic, truthful and honest in everything that I never again need to reject myself or sabotage my own happiness. 
From now on, let every action, every word, every reaction, every thought, and every emotion of mine, be based on love. Help me, my dearest Father, to 
trust you fully. Let the power of your love break all the lies I was programmed to believe, all the lies that tell me I am not good enough, not strong enough, smart enough, I am not rich enough, that I cannot make it. Let the power of your love be present in my whole being that I see myself and everyone through the eyes of your love. Help me that I no longer need to live my life according to other people’s expectations, but by your will. 
Dearest Father, help me to know that you are always with me, so that I don't have any fear to make the choices I must make or take actions I must take. Help me to never again be afraid of facing the responsibilities in my life or afraid of facing any problems, to remember that we will resolve them together as they arise. And when I don't do things right, help me to be patient with myself, to have the courage and humility to make the necessary changes without beating myself down. 
Starting today, dearest Father, help me to remember how loved I am, so that  I never set up any circumstances that go against my own joy and peace or 
anyone else's. Help me to live my life being myself and not pretending to be someone else. Help me to remember how much you rejoice in my efforts done 
honesty more than my accomplishments. 
Dear Father, please take away from me, the desire to need other people to 
accept me or tell me how good I am. With the help of your grace, teach me to love what I see every time I look in the mirror and help me to see what I see when I close my eyes, the beauty of my soul. 
Help me to accept everyone the way they are, to respect them and to love 
them without judgment. Because when I judge, I carry blame and guilt, I become bitter and I lose my peace and the perspective of your love. Help me to remember that when I reject others, I reject myself and when I reject myself, I reject You. 
Clean my mind of any emotional poison it has known through abusive words, 
actions of others and of myself. Heal my soul from the harm I have done to it by judging or any other way so I can live in complete peace and love. With the help of your grace, let me transform every relationship I have, beginning with the relationship I have with You. Help me to be free of any conflict with others. Let me be happy to share my time with my loved ones and to forgive them for any injustice and hurt I feel in my mind. 
Give me to love my family and friends unconditionally, to find better, loving ways to communicate with everyone, that there is no war of control, there is no winner or loser. Together let us work for love, for joy and harmony. And please help me to choose good friends. Let my relationships with everyone be based on respect and joy. 
Today is a new beginning. Help me to start my life over, beginning today 
knowing you love me so much. Help me to love my life, to love others and 
treat them with dignity, to explore life, to take reasonable and meaningful 
risks, to be happy to be alive and to no longer live in fear of love. Let me open my heart to the love that is my birthright. Help me to become great in 
Gratitude, Generosity, Compassion, Kindness and Love so that I can be at 
peace with all of your creations forever and ever. Amen.

link


----------



## kanozas (Aug 22, 2016)

Sometimes, you just come to the conclusion that some people are just bent on attempting to destroy others and trying to keep them from the truth and encourage weak believers to turn their backs on the Savior.  They promote _any _and _everything_ that leads people directly *AWAY* from Jesus - all manner of foolishness and anti-G-d philosophies, lifestyles etc.  There is nothing good that Christians have done?  Nothing?  They are all bad because of European imperialism or someone who ticked you off here and there?  People of color aren't supposed to know Jesus?  Seriously?  Hmm, I see.  We're the only imperfect ones in the world?  The real issue is that you do not want to face your sins but we all will one day.  It is better now when there is time than when time has run out.


----------



## beingofserenity (Aug 22, 2016)

Lucia said:


> This is the most common reason people just give up on God then loose all faith.  You have "rules" on proper table etiquette, how to drive within the law, how to do your job and act at work, state and country laws, parents have rules for their children to obey, so why shouldn't God our Father and Creator not have rules for us to follow.
> 
> Question to ask yourself:   If we can follow the rules of men why can't we follow the rules of God?
> 
> ...



I don't have children now. I meant in the future.

Maybe you guys are right in that I am being called towards Christ. I have been reading this new age blog off and on for a few years. Today I discovered that the blogger deleted all of her previous posts and is now writing about her new found Christian faith. She said it doesn't matter what our rules are, what matters is that we will be judged by His rules (Christ). Isn't that kind of eerie? I mean this women moved to India, was a yoga devotee, basically everything new age you can think of she was and all of a sudden one day she said her mind was opened and she began to see the truth. To have someone like that who I kind of looked up to proclaim the truth of Christ is kind of mind altering.

And I've been asking myself today, why have been so ready to believe certain things but totally dismiss Christianity?


----------



## kanozas (Aug 22, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't have children now. I meant in the future.
> 
> Maybe you guys are right in that I am being called towards Christ. I have been reading this new age blog off and on for a few years. Today I discovered that the blogger deleted all of her previous posts and is now writing about her new found Christian faith. She said it doesn't matter what our rules are, what matters is that we will be judged by His rules (Christ). Isn't that kind of eerie? I mean this women moved to India, was a yoga devotee, basically everything new age you can think of she was and all of a sudden one day she said her mind was opened and she began to see the truth. To have someone like that who I kind of looked up to proclaim the truth of Christ is kind of mind altering.
> 
> And I've been asking myself today, why have been so ready to believe certain things but totally dismiss Christianity?




GEEZ!  Then I have hope for someone who is leading people to every manner of ung-dly man-losophy on the planet!!!  Pray for me so that I don't lose hope and stop praying for them because looking back, it's SO deliberate and not just innocently mislead due to lack of knowledge.  I truly believe it's a blatant attempt to pluck people from His flock.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, @Laela my heart is heavy just thinking of the injustice suffered simply for having fertility issues. I am definitely praying. Thanks for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 22, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't have children now. I meant in the future.
> 
> Maybe you guys are right in that I am being called towards Christ. I have been reading this new age blog off and on for a few years. Today I discovered that the blogger deleted all of her previous posts and is now writing about her new found Christian faith. She said it doesn't matter what our rules are, what matters is that we will be judged by His rules (Christ). Isn't that kind of eerie? I mean this women moved to India, was a yoga devotee, basically everything new age you can think of she was and all of a sudden one day she said her mind was opened and she began to see the truth. To have someone like that who I kind of looked up to proclaim the truth of Christ is kind of mind altering.
> 
> And I've been asking myself today, why have been so ready to believe certain things but totally dismiss Christianity?



Sometimes it'll just hit you, and you have to stop and wonder where it came from. I understand.

The lady you mentioned sounds pretty awesome! I am a firm believer that Christ is constantly calling us to Him. When we start to examine ourselves and explore, "Well, why do I accept this but reject that?" I think it's God tugging at our hearts and helping us to take a deeper look. Whether consciously or sub-consciously, we can put up walls or roadblocks to conversion. I'll be keeping you in my prayers (and please do the same for me).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't have children now. I meant in the future.
> 
> Maybe you guys are right in that I am being called towards Christ. I have been reading this new age blog off and on for a few years. Today I discovered that the blogger deleted all of her previous posts and is now writing about her new found Christian faith. She said it doesn't matter what our rules are, what matters is that we will be judged by His rules (Christ). Isn't that kind of eerie? I mean this women moved to India, was a yoga devotee, basically everything new age you can think of she was and all of a sudden one day she said her mind was opened and she began to see the truth. To have someone like that who I kind of looked up to proclaim the truth of Christ is kind of mind altering.
> 
> *And I've been asking myself today, why have been so ready to believe certain things but totally dismiss Christianity?*



In response to the bolded:

I am being very prayerful about sharing this post, because I've been studying the bible for 30 years and am not your typical christian-from-childhood person (for serious lack of a better phrase).

When I was in my late twenties, this preacher shared his book with me. In the preface it said, "All truth is God's truth." In other words, if something is true, it's not something that man discovered as true that God knew nothing about!

John 17:17 says, "Sanctify them by the truth; your word is truth."

I believe that you will find that a lot of what you've been reading at the blog and other places is true or has nuggets of truth in it, and that when viewed through biblical scripture, they become refined. Here are two examples of this: http://www.thetao.info/tao/christ.htm and https://www.amazon.com/Tao-Christ-C...sr=8-1&keywords=christian+tao#customerReviews.

If you've enjoyed some of the aspects of new age works, I think you will love to read the Psalms, Proverbs, Ecclesiastes, Job, and the content in the New Testament that describe Jesus's actions, mannerisms, words, etc.

Also, you might REALLY enjoy "Jesus Calling" by Sarah Young. Very scripture laden, but presented in a voice I think you will really appreciate. If you get the chance to preview it at Amazon.com or flip through it at a bookstore, please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2016)

Gal 6:9 (BLB)
_"And we should not grow weary in well doing. For in due time we will reap a harvest, not giving up."
_
"...We are all very apt to tire in duty, particularly in doing good. This we should carefully watch and guard against. Only to perseverance in well-doing is the reward promised. Here is an exhortation to all to do good in their places. We should take care to do good in our life-time, and make this the business of our lives. Especially when fresh occasions offer, and as far as our power reaches._- Matthew Henry_


----------



## Lucia (Aug 24, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I don't have children now. I meant in the future.
> 
> Maybe you guys are right in that I am being called towards Christ. I have been reading this new age blog off and on for a few years. Today I discovered that the blogger deleted all of her previous posts and is now writing about her new found Christian faith. She said it doesn't matter what our rules are, what matters is that we will be judged by His rules (Christ). Isn't that kind of eerie? I mean this women moved to India, was a yoga devotee, basically everything new age you can think of she was and all of a sudden one day she said her mind was opened and she began to see the truth. To have someone like that who I kind of looked up to proclaim the truth of Christ is kind of mind altering.
> 
> *And I've been asking myself today, why have been so ready to believe certain things but totally dismiss Christianity?*



No kids yet, oops thought you meant you already had them.
Well then you have more time to start new habits and getting in the word and a good church. My suggestion go to different churches before becoming a parishioner.  This way you'll be even better prepared for your future family. 
If you want to start reading the Bible adding to psalms and proverbs which are excellent you might also like Gospel of John.

I'm not surprised that blogger erased the old blogs, and what she realized is right it doesn't matter what we say if it's not inline with Jesus then it's meaningless towards us getting to heaven.
it sounds like she literally woke up from the kundalini trance and is running back to Jesus, and she doesn't want to continue to lead sheep away from the Shepard  a lot of people are waking up even atheists.

I spoke to someone about this recently they feel on the border of right and wrong Like their being pulled away from Jesus. This person started yoga (mistakenly believes it helps weight loss) thinks they can just do the stretches without invoking the Hindu gods that those positions represent, studied Sikhism etc... And finally said that it didn't sit well with their spirit. They were also trying to fuse yoga, Sikh, Hindu beliefs with Christian beliefs. So I quoted them Matt 6:24  no one can serve two masters...
asked them to get an Ignatuis compact large print bible, read the word, find and dust off their old catechism, bible study gospel of John book by Scott Hahn, start by read the bible daily 5-10 minutes, get back to church, sacraments, especially adoration etc...(this person is a cradle Catholic inconsistent church goer).


at bolded
IMO may or may not be your case

It's easier for people to do their own thing believe their own thing or what the world says because you are going with the flow and not against it. Most people want to think that they know npbetter tan the next person and they don't like being told what to do and how to live you know YOLO and don't judge me. But don't judge me people misinterpret that scripture to mean you can't correct me or intervene when I'm doing something wrong that can hurt myself and or others around me.  So it's basically closeted passive aggressive rebellion and they don't want anyone to "correct" them or call them out on their  ahem.... stuff.


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 24, 2016)

One of the great things about attending church, is to be immersed in diversity. Not just in terms of ethnicities, but also in terms of different age groups. 

Last sunday I needed a ride home from church because my sister was coming over. So I'm talking to one of my brothers in Christ and asking him whether he came with his car so he could offer me a ride home. He says: "No, I'm sorry, I don't have my car with me today". The 14-year-old overhearing our conversation goes: "I have one suggestion for you: hoverboard (sp?)". That made me laugh so much on the inside. #comedicreliefatchurch


----------



## Lucia (Aug 24, 2016)

Maracujá said:


> One of the great things about attending church, is to be immersed in diversity. Not just in terms of ethnicities, but also in terms of different age groups.
> 
> Last sunday I needed a ride home from church because my sister was coming over. So I'm talking to one of my brothers in Christ and asking him whether he came with his car so he could offer me a ride home. He says: "No, I'm sorry, I don't have my car with me today". The 14-year-old overhearing our conversation goes: "*I have one suggestion for you: hoverboard (sp?)". That made me laugh so much on the inside. #comedicreliefatchurch*


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok who's into bible stdy journals and/or prayer journals I'm looking to set up my prayer journal separate from my bible study lecture one. After watching videos and researching I think my bible study binder might an upgrade. I posted in the planner thread.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Laela (Aug 29, 2016)

Has anyone studied or is studying now the Book of Revelations?
Know that it's really not about gloom and doom.


*Revelation is about Jesus not vengeance*
*Ted Grimsrud—Purpose vol. 45, no. 6 (June 2012), p. 28.*​*

If I had to pick one book from the Bible to have with me on a desert island, it would be the Revelation. Partly, because it is so fascinating and weird. But even more, because of its message.


While we need to pay attention to the at times overwhelming visions in Revelation, we must not let them distract us from the focus of the book: It’s “the revelation of Jesus Christ” (1:1).


Revelation 1:5 describes Jesus: “the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead and the ruler of the kings of the earth,” who “freed us by” his self-sacrifice. Jesus won the victory, affirmed right at the start and throughout the book, by his “blood.” Jesus’ faithfulness to the ways of love even to the point of execution enables his triumph.


Two later visions of Jesus confirm that Revelation reveals him as a suffering servant, not a conquering avenger.


In chapter five, John weeps because he does not believe that anyone will be found who can bring history’s fulfillment. An angel tells him not to weep, someone has been found. This is the key moment of the entire book. Who may the scroll? John hears, mighty, conquering king. But what does he see? He sees a Lamb, standing (resurrected) as if slaughtered (crucified). This Lamb can open the scroll and therefore is praised by all creation.


Leading up to chapter 19, the book anticipates a great “battle of Armageddon.” The world’s armies gather. Then, the savior rides forth on a white horse to battle. But he is armed only with a sword coming out of his mouth—the word proclaiming the good news. He wears “a robe dipped in blood” (19:13)—that is, his blood has already been shed before the “battle.”


Jesus’ faithfulness to the point of execution has already happened. The powers of evil are gathered up and thrown into the lake of fire without a battle. And the kings of the earth (the human enemies of God) do not end up in the lake of fire but in the New Jerusalem (21:24). Jesus’ victory—won by his love—leads not to punishment of human enemies but their healing.


There are actually many fine books about Revelation that emphasis its peace message. These are two of the best: Michael Gorman, Reading Revelation Responsibly and Barbara Rossing, The Rapture Exposed: The Message of Hope in the Book of Revelation.*


----------



## kanozas (Aug 29, 2016)

Parable of the Landowner, an exegesis by Stephen Broyle on Matthew 20: 1-16 from the Andreas Center


http://www.andreascenter.org/Articles/Astonishing Goodness.htm


----------



## Laela (Aug 30, 2016)

I marvel at some black churches (and black leadership in general) who are painfully "quiet" about Donald Trump... he talks down - and apologetically hard - to blacks and they seem so weak-minded when they endorse any of his "ideas". That man doesn't have the interest of any person of color at heart. Please add black churches, esp the smaller ones, on your prayer list this evening. Thank you!


----------



## mensa (Aug 30, 2016)

Laela said:


> I marvel at some black churches (and black leadership in general) who are painfully "quiet" about Donald Trump... he talks down - and apologetically hard - to blacks and they seem so weak-minded when they endorse any of his "ideas". That man doesn't have the interest of any person of color at heart. Please add black churches, esp the smaller ones, on your prayer list this evening. Thank you!



Laela, you made me want to jump up out of my chair when I saw this.^^^^  What is wrong with too many of our leaders?  Why are they so quiet, complacent, and not concerned about this evil man? And how in the world can so many of them support and encourage their congregants to do the same?  Is Trump paying them or promising them high cabinet positions?  Is this why they are so eager to betray their own people?

Laela, thanks for keeping us woke!

So many questions, too few answers.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 1, 2016)

Thinking about my old church that closed down, the Pastors are moving out of state. I can honestly say I am sad and am going to miss them. I was looking forward to them possibly doing something else in ministry in the city. I'm looking forward to what happens next for them. I was looking at old pictures, and really cherish those memories I have of them and their church. Their church was the first church that I actually began to know God for myself, and that church wasn't just a Sunday ritual. I only wish I had been more committed to the ministry. I am so thankful that our paths crossed, it was exactly what I needed when I needed it.


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2016)

We watched the documentary "_Holy Hell_" last night and were like...






How can intelligent, highly-educated people get duped like this for two decades in such a sadistic cult, under the control of an evil man? He hypnotized them, so they were doing things *against their will* while "knowing" it felt/was wrong; he used sex to control their bodies.  One "disciple" came from a "fire and brimesone" Christian upbringing, another from a Catholic upbringing...some were already searching for a "higher power" but looking in the wrong places. The devil preyed on their weaknesses and they turned to man and not to God in their deepest time of need. I'm glad to see some came out OK but others looked like they arenot healed of this experience. It's good to be careful who we allow into our heads... LOA, mind control methods, some  mind "therapy"... those are subtle tools of the Enemy to claim souls.


----------



## Laela (Sep 4, 2016)

Gratefulness to God isn't about what He does for me, but about who He IS.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 6, 2016)

Laela said:


> I marvel at some black churches (and black leadership in general) who are painfully "quiet" about Donald Trump... he talks down - and apologetically hard - to blacks and they seem so weak-minded when they endorse any of his "ideas". That man doesn't have the interest of any person of color at heart. Please add black churches, esp the smaller ones, on your prayer list this evening. Thank you!



Let's talk real truth: Some churches and Pastors, Deacons, and Preists are deathly afraid of loosing their religious tax exempt status if they actually start preaching against the politicians or any public figure. I mean serioisly Trump is just a self proclaimed billionaire, he can't even prove that. He has no power or direct power over any church or pastor he's not the governor or or a senator and even if he was they should and would be able to speak the truth on anybody period.
All of our religious no matter the rank are supposed to be leaders, should speak out against all injustice and keep speaking out that's part of their job to let us know whats up so we don't fall for the cons. 

That's what the pulpit is for to speak the TRUTH, not to hide behind. I'm glad the Pope publically called him out on the carpet.

So the real question is why are they bowing to the altar of Trump?


----------



## Lucia (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Sep 9, 2016)

[Some will say that it's retribution.  But this cyclical violence.  Ottomans, Saracens were peace-loving?  Crusaders was just a holy war?  You pick up arms, you're murdering, period.  Cyclical violence and blame game. SMH]
__________________________________________________________________________________
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-notre-dame-cathedral-in-paris-a7229706.html

*Terror plot fears after gas cylinders found in car parked near Notre Dame cathedral in Paris*
Police arrest man and woman ‘known to security services’






The country has been in a continuing state of emergency that started after Isis’ Paris attacks in November AFP/Getty Images
An abandoned car containing gas cylinders has been found near Notre Dame cathedral, sparking an investigation into a possible new terror plot in Paris.

Police arrested two men after making the discovery on Saturday night, with officials saying the car had no registration plates.

Officers found six gas cylinders and well as a book with Arabic writing, according to local reports.

*Read more*

Isis' new magazine Rumiyah shows the terror group is 'struggling to adjust to losses'
France stabbing: Man shot dead after attacking police officer and nurse in Paris suburb of Vincennes 
Toulouse attack: Man shouting ‘I’m sick of France’ stabs police officer in neck
“The car had no one in it, as if it were abandoned,” a source told  _Le Figaro _newspaper, adding that the cylinders “were not connected to any kind of detonator”.

Gas cylinders can be used in attempts to make car bombs, such as those discovered and disabled in London in 2007.

The vehicle was cordoned off in Rue du Petit-Pont early on Sunday morning, in Paris’ fifth arrondissement.

Counter-terror police have opened an investigation and have arrested two suspects, a 34-year-old man and 29-year-old woman believed to be a couple.

*Terrorism in 2016: Terror attacks in Europe claimed by Isis*
BFMTV reported that they were “known to security services” but it was unclear whether the couple were on France’s “Fiche S” list of terror suspects.

The country remains under a continuing state of emergency that started after Isis’ Paris attacks in November, and has been extended in the wake of a series of other massacres.

Supporters of the so-called Islamic State were also behind the Nice attack, that killed more than 80 people, murder of a Catholic priest and attacks on police.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 9, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Let's talk real truth: Some churches and Pastors, Deacons, and Preists are deathly afraid of loosing their religious tax exempt status if they actually start preaching against the politicians or any public figure. I mean serioisly Trump is just a self proclaimed billionaire, he can't even prove that. He has no power or direct power over any church or pastor he's not the governor or or a senator and even if he was they should and would be able to speak the truth on anybody period.
> All of our religious no matter the rank are supposed to be leaders, should speak out against all injustice and keep speaking out that's part of their job to let us know whats up so we don't fall for the cons.
> 
> That's what the pulpit is for to speak the TRUTH, not to hide behind. I'm glad the Pope publically called him out on the carpet.
> ...





GURL, ya boy out here on CNN talking about the Johnson Amendment and how churches need to be given the right to speak out without losing their tax exempt status.  Yeah, but ain't nobody studdin' his nazi self!  LOL.  Ya boy, Trump is trying to sell his latest snake oil!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2016)

kanozas said:


> GURL, ya boy out here on CNN talking about the Johnson Amendment and how churches need to be given the right to speak out without losing their tax exempt status.  Yeah, but ain't nobody studdin' his nazi self!  LOL.  Ya boy, Trump is trying to sell his latest snake oil!



Did he try and quote two Corinthians or the book of Thomas


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2016)

So I've decided on a set up pretty similar to this, I found a slimline New Testament psalms and proverbs bible and a chic sparrow I like on sale, small pocket prayer books and inserts. I'm good to go.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 9, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Did he try and quote two Corinthians or the book of Thomas




LOL.  No, but he did say, when talking about Christians, "YOU are great people."  He didn't include himself.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> LOL.  No, but he did say, when talking about Christians, "YOU are great people."  He didn't include himself.


So he basically told on himself, I guess the Pope might of had a point when he said Trump is not a Chrsitian.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm sorry, Louis Farrakhan's "sermon" was on-point.  Now, I  peeped his reference with Israel and people do blame Israel for everything...but it's everything else he had to say about Obama's so-called "legacy."  Goodness.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 23, 2016)

Since when did the bible indicate that magic and its practices are kosher?  Witchcraft and its cousins are forbidden.  There is so much misunderstanding.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel like I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things. This year has definitely been trying for me. I didn't really want to be bothered with people, church, or anything at all. And just felt like something was over me that just wouldn't let me live! There were times when I would go to the store and literally have to keep from crying. Now I feel like I'm at a point where I'm starting to open back up to people, ready to get involved in church again, and just enjoy life! Leave the past behind and keep moving.

Yesterday's sermon at church was about the power of our words and when we read the text Proverbs 18:20-21 from the Message Bible it really hit close to home:
"*Words satisfy the mind as much as fruit does the stomach; good talk is as gratifying as a good harvest. Words kill, words give life; they’re either poison or fruit—you choose.”
‭‭Proverbs‬ ‭18:20-21‬ ‭MSG‬‬*

It reminded me that I need to be mindful of the words I speak in the situations I am in be it my relationship, at work, school, and things I want to do in life. I pray and decide to speak positive and Godly words over life situations. I refuse to go back down that dark hole I was in again!


----------



## kanozas (Sep 28, 2016)

John 15:18

"If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 1, 2016)

I am praying for guidance this election. I definitely won't be voting for Clinton as I believe the church would be heavily persecuted under Hilary. But I can't see myself voting for Trump.   I can't justify not voting either.  

http://www.churchmilitant.com/video/episode/vortex-hillary-wants-to-outlaw-the-church


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2016)

*God still speaks*


A young man had been to Wednesday night Bible Study. The Pastor had shared about listening to God and obeying the Lord's voice. The young man couldn't help but wonder, "Does God still speak to people?"

After service he went out with some friends for coffee and pie and they discussed the message. Several different ones talked about how God had led them in different ways. It was about ten o'clock when the young man started driving home. Sitting in his car, he just began to pray, "God.. If you still speak to people speak to me. I will listen. I will do my best to obey." As he drove down the main street of his town, he had the strangest thought, stop and buy a gallon of milk. He shook his head and said out loud, "God is that you?" He didn't get a reply and started on toward home. But again, the thought, buy a gallon of milk. The young man thought about Samuel and how he didn't recognize the voice of God, and how little Samuel ran to Eli. "Okay, God, in case that is you, I will buy the milk." It didn't seem like too hard a test of obedience. He could always use the milk. He stopped and purchased the gallon of milk and started off toward home.

As he passed Seventh street, he again felt the urge, "Turn down that street." This is crazy he thought and drove on pass the intersection. Again, he felt that he should turn down seventh street. At the next intersection, he turned back and headed down Seventh. Half jokingly, he said out loud, "Okay, God, I will."

He drove several blocks, when suddenly, he felt like he should stop. He pulled over to the curb and looked around. He was in semi-commercial area of town. It wasn't the best but it wasn't the worst of neighborhoods either. The businesses were closed and most of the houses looked dark like the people were already in bed. Again, he sensed something, "Go and give the milk to the people in the house across the street." The young man looked at the house. It was dark and it looked like the people were either gone or they were already asleep. He started to open the door and then sat back in the car seat. "Lord, this is insane. Those people are asleep and if I wake them up, they are going to be mad and I will look stupid." Again, he felt like he should go and give the milk. Finally, he opened the door, "Okay God, if this is you, I will go to the door and I will give them the milk. If you want me to look like a crazy person, okay. I want to be obedient. I guess that will count for something but if they don't answer right away, I am out of here."

He walked across the street and rang the bell. He could hear some noise inside. A man's voice yelled out, "Who is it? What do you want?" Then the door opened before the young man could get away. The man was standing there in his jeans and T-shirt. He looked like he just got out of bed. He had a strange look on his face and he didn't seem to happy to have some stranger standing on his doorstep. "What is it?" The young man thrust out the gallon of milk, "Here, I brought this to you."

The man took the milk and rushed down a hall way speaking loudly in Spanish. Then from down the hall came a woman carrying the milk toward the kitchen. The man was following her holding a baby. The baby was crying. The man had tears streaming down his face. The man began speaking and half crying, "We were just praying. We had some big bills this month and we ran out of money. We didn't have any milk for our baby. I was just praying and asking God to show me how to get some milk." His wife in the kitchen yelled out, "I ask him to send an Angel with some.. Are you an Angel?"

The young man reached into his wallet and pulled out all the money he had on him and put in the man's hand. He turned and walked back toward his car and the tears were streaming down his face. He knew that God still answers prayers.

Author unknown


----------



## LiftedUp (Oct 5, 2016)

Good morning! 

Isaiah 12:2 "Behold , God is my salvation; I will trust and not be afraid : for the Lord JEHOVAH is my strength and my song;  he also is become my salvation."


----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Laela (Oct 8, 2016)

Please remember Shawn Carney and the 40 Days for Life mission. Not actively involved this time, but would like to keep this group of Believers in prayer.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 9, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I am praying for guidance this election. I definitely won't be voting for Clinton as I believe the church would be heavily persecuted under Hilary. But I can't see myself voting for Trump.   I can't justify not voting either.
> 
> http://www.churchmilitant.com/video/episode/vortex-hillary-wants-to-outlaw-the-church



After this latest Trump fiasco, this election got more ridiculous. I think if Hilary wins then we get what we deserve. It might be time for America's reckoning. I will not be voting for either candidate.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm sorry but when has this "country" ever been righteous?  It began with genocide and the Church largely ignored it throughout.  SMH.   I think that, until we address our wrongs, we will never arrive where we should.  It's funny how christiandom always talks about returning to justice and morality.  I always wonder why they could never see that all humans are....human... for that to have never happened under the guise of the "United States"  ...on these shores.   It's obvious to me that there is a christianity for White men and one for everybody else in the "junk box."

Pence...I don't give a rats behind if he proclaims christianity.  Fact is, he promoted a genocidal Trump.  Pro-life is for conception throughout  until natural death.  None of these candidates are truly pro-life.


----------



## Laela (Oct 9, 2016)

PSA...There's always the option to write in; still exercise your right to vote.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2016)

That independent candidate doesn't even know what's going on in the world much less the domestic issues.  He's a joke always looking and sounding baked off some herb.


----------



## Laela (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, he's a bit off and scary, not having heard of  Aleppo lol. Make no mistake about my psa as encouragment to vote for him, besides he's on the ballot. My vote is for  Gregg Popovich 



Lucia said:


> That independent candidate doesn't even know what's going on in the world much less the domestic issues.  He's a joke always looking and sounding baked off some herb.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 10, 2016)

I honestly cannot comprehend this push to get Assad out.  All these "christians" running around Capitol Hill talking about Syrians this/that.  Do they even consider that Putin and Asaad promote christianity?  I didn't say they were "holy" nor even Christian   but, under Asaad, at least Christians have been protected.  Imagine if they fall to some stupid fundamentalist backwood burqa-enforcing machine.  SMH.  Christians have suffered in Palestine under Muslims and all over the M.E....and their brothers outside ignored them largely.  Shame on us all!


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 14, 2016)

Starting the bible from the beginning.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 14, 2016)

*Twin flame / Soul mate concept debunked – New Age Deception*
5 years ago
Here is a snippet I found on a website discussing the twin flame concept.
“If I were to describe quickly what I think TF’s are, I would say to imagine Yin & Yang. Our twin and ourselves have our own separate identities – formed by life experiences, etc. – yet we really are one; like two sides to the same coin. During – rare? – incarnations together, oftentimes something will invariably keep you apart. I also believe – for most of us anyway – that our twins are watching over us from The Other Side.
Now, is any of this really true? That’s up to you to decide for yourself. Follow your instincts and inner voice, not anyone else’s.”

What’s interesting about this statement is in order for it to make sense the author has no other choice than to bundle several new age concepts together to make sense out of this.  The twin flame concept is not new, it has other labels such as ‘soul mates’ which pertains to the belief that somewhere in the world (or spiritual realm) is a perfect person, a perfect partner, a perfect match of each and everyone of us.  It cannot be proven of course and therefore the author asks you to ‘follow’ your instincts and ‘inner voice’ and avoid other peoples opinions (who disagree).  This is a demonstration  of selective thinking which is the process whereby one selects only favorable evidence for remembrance and focus, while ignoring unfavorable evidence for a belief. It is also the basis for many, if not most, occult and pseudoscientific beliefs.  Following your instincts is not an accurate statement since you only respond to instinct.  Just to clarify, instincts are learned behaviors that keep us alive.  A child may put their hand in a flame once, maybe twice but after that they will never need to consciously think about doing it again.  Coming close to a flame, they will surely retreat.  Following your inner voice is no different from following instructions from a spiritual entity, which is exactly what it is.  As usual, I ask you, who is this entity, where is it from, what does it want, how can you prove it is who it says it is?

Ok, so I’m digressing but you get my point, in order to try to explain this far fetched concept you need a number of new age based assumptions. The Yin and Yang symbol represent duality in the same way that magic powers can be used for both good and evil, in that both good and evil need to co-exist.  What the author misunderstands is in order to find a perfect match using the yin and yang model is ultimately, one partner much be perfectly good and the other perfect evil in order to find that balance. So why the author gets on to reincarnation and Karma I am at the least surprised and here lies the greatest deception.  I can rationalize this by asking you the think of a friend or someone you once knew who lived a life without a perfect partner.  This alone would prove that the twin flame concept is fake, however, if you introduce the karmic aspect then you have a reason why his/her relationship was not perfect. Karma is nothing of course without its counterpart, reincarnation since without this addition the whole twin flame concept falls on its back, it become unreliable.


Source 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/newage...soul-mate-concept-bebunked/amp/?client=safari


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

The faith question comes up at 9:37
Now Larrys really smart because after she talks of her conversion or accepting the Buddhist doctrine, he asks Tina a key question
Whom are you chanting too? Is it to God?
And she doesn't try and dance around the question or deflect much or twist it around by saying we all believe in the same God. She answers you chant to yourself.
Now I want to really stress that part because she does talk about finding peace but nowhere in Buddhist doctrine do they acknowledge Jesus, no prophecies of his coming later etc. and Jesus said the only way to the Father is through me.
If you're not paying real attention to what she's saying you'll miss it.

Any thoughts? 
http://www.buddhanet.net/ans73.htm


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Starting the bible from the beginning.



Amen!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

kanozas said:


> I'm sorry but when has this "country" ever been righteous?  It began with genocide and the Church largely ignored it throughout.  SMH.   I think that, until we address our wrongs, we will never arrive where we should.  It's funny how christiandom always talks about returning to justice and morality.  I always wonder why they could never see that all humans are....human... for that to have never happened under the guise of the "United States"  ...on these shores.   It's obvious to me that there is a christianity for White men and one for everybody else in the "junk box."
> 
> Pence...I don't give a rats behind if he proclaims christianity.  Fact is, he promoted a genocidal Trump.  Pro-life is for conception throughout  until natural death.  None of these candidates are truly pro-life.



Good point Trump was and still is the biggest liberal out there. Can someone explain to me how you can be fiscally conservative but morally liberal ?
Oh I saw a talk on YT by author of the book Americas original sin racism good stuff.



kanozas said:


> Since when did the bible indicate that magic and its practices are kosher?  Witchcraft and its cousins are forbidden.  There is so much misunderstanding.



Yes people are once again on that relative morality. They don't really know what Gods word is and think that if there a "good person" by their own standards it's all good. They believe White magic is OK cause it's not hurting anyone just some slight manipulation of energies or forces to get what they want. Truth is magic is magic black or white it's all the same and from the same source ie. the great deceiver that old snake the devil and it's condemned in the Bible along with fortune telling, seers (now call clairvoyants) rebellion (now called a teenaged phase)  etc... 
There are actual Chrsitian witches out there mixing and fusing Christianity with Wicca.

Side note: that's one good reason besides molestarion etc not to let your kids sleep over other kids houses you don't know well who knows what they're getting up to.

But it doesn't matter what they think of themselves or anyone else what matters is what God thinks and what He said.
Leviticus 19:26
http://biblereasons.com/witchcraft/


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 21, 2016)

Lucia said:


> The faith question comes up at 9:37
> Now Larrys really smart because after she talks of her conversion or accepting the Buddhist doctrine, he asks Tina a key question
> Whom are you chanting too? Is it to God?
> And she doesn't try and dance around the question or deflect much or twist it around by saying we all believe in the same God. She answers you chant to yourself.
> ...



I can see why it would be an attractive belief system to some people.  I never really got into it when I was exploring religions because of the no God factor and the language barrier.  The chants are in sanskrit I think?  So, in the back of my mind I would think to myself how I never really knew what I was actually saying or who I was saying it to.  I also think that religions like Buddhism and Hinduism are overly complicated and too intellectual to resonate with me.  Culturally, it was too foreign for me to ever become serious about it.  But it isn't any surprise to me why another would be drawn to Buddhism.  No God, no sin, no real consequence for the way that you live now, no devil, no hell, no need for anyone else to save you.

I used to love this Hindu idea that "all paths lead to the same God."  I now believe that Hinduism is satanic.  I believe that Satan created all of these alternative routes to God, something for everyone to relate to, in order to deceive.  I couldn't really give you an exact reason for why I woke up to this.  This is why we should have sympathy and reach out to people who don't see the deception.

I now understand how the Bible warns us about the seductive deception of Satan.

*…3but from the fruit of the tree which is in the middle of the garden, God has said, 'You shall not eat from it or touch it, or you will die.'" 4The serpent said to the woman, "You surely will not die! 5"For God knows that in the day you eat from it your eyes will be opened, and you will be like God, knowing good and evil."…*

New age/satanism/Buddhism tells us that we can be like gods and/or that we are god.  When I came back to this verse in Genesis, I was blown away.

From Matthew 7
*13 Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:

14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.

15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.*

If I was someone who liked tattoos, I would tattoo the above onto my body, so that I never forget it.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 21, 2016)

I really do believe that all of these alternative religions and beliefs open you up to demonic possession.  And that the leaders of such religions are probably demonically possessed.  When I was doing my new age/meditation/chanting, I experienced all sorts of stuff.  Most importantly, I never felt safe.  The only time I've ever felt safe or taken care of is by clinging to Christ.  When I got really, really creeped out I would play gospel music.  I was drawn to psychic readings, tarot cards, astrology. I read a book by so called ex satanist John Ramirez, he said that participating in just one tarot card reading is how they get you.  It's also how he was pulled into Santeria/Satanism.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 21, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Good point Trump was and still is the biggest liberal out there. Can someone explain to me how you can be fiscally conservative but morally liberal ?
> Oh I saw a talk on YT by author of the book Americas original sin racism good stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



This I can certainly believe.  It think some christians try and manipulate the hand of G-d, thinking they are rebuking, straightening out,  cursing the lives of, praying favorably for  G-d's will concerning people (particularly, ones they just personally don't like) when it's _their_ own personal will, not G-d's.  We don't know more than G-d.  I think it's very close to witchcraft to try and manipulate other people to one's own "moral" vision.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I can see why it would be an attractive belief system to some people.  I never really got into it when I was exploring religions because of the no God factor and the language barrier.  The chants are in sanskrit I think?  So, in the back of my mind I would think to myself how I never really knew what I was actually saying or who I was saying it to.  I also think that religions like Buddhism and Hinduism are overly complicated and too intellectual to resonate with me.  Culturally, it was too foreign for me to ever become serious about it.  But it isn't any surprise to me why another would be drawn to Buddhism.  No God, no sin, no real consequence for the way that you live now, no devil, no hell, no need for anyone else to save you.
> 
> I used to love this Hindu idea that "all paths lead to the same God."  I now believe that Hinduism is satanic.  I believe that Satan created all of these alternative routes to God, something for everyone to relate to, in order to deceive.  I couldn't really give you an exact reason for why I woke up to this.  This is why we should have sympathy and reach out to people who don't see the deception.
> 
> ...



Iron sharpens iron Im glad you posted a response like this we need to be viligent and hold each other accountable and let those know who don't know so they have a chance.
Wow you said a lot and I totally understand you getting that clarity on how these are doctrines of demons meant to pull us away from the one True God.  Yoga reiki tai chi all those eastern mystery esoteric school  practices are to manipulate and or control demonic energies and forces to the practiners own will. Yoga means union or to unite it is especially dangerous because it's actually calling up demons to take possession of ones body and mind.

There aren't many ways to the one true God just 1 and He told us who and how. I think it's a Holy Spirit when that happens.

The enemies goal is not necessarily to make everyone satanist but to have people  in the anything but God limbo: by keeping us in pattens of being spiritual in practices that have nothing to do with Jesus, or the one true God, or being completely materialistic and worshipping the "almighty dollar" and or all the unecessary stuff we can buy with it.

Now money is needednithkng wrong with making more money honestly or getting a promotion at work and we do need certain things to live also it's not a sin to splurge and get some nice things for yourself and family and friends if you can afford it and we are not sinning or committing crimes to get that paper. The most important is not to worship these things above God and treating or fellow man with love and respect.

FYI tattoos are a no go in the Bible as well Leviticus 19:28 no markings or cuttings for the dead... People of course have the new age reasoning to make it OK like it's not a tattoo of this or that but the word said NO, and most of the people I see who get tarts it's for a friend or loved one who's now deceased  or some symbol how do they know when they get a tattoo of some symbol what it truly means  besides your body is the temple of God.

1 Cor 6:19
19 Or do you not know that your body is the temple of the Holy Spirit _who is_ in you, whom you have from God, and you are not your own?
I saw a YT video about a women's who went through yoga and her testimony. Also look up kundalini symptoms or awakenings.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

kanozas said:


> This I can certainly believe.  It think some christians try and manipulate the hand of G-d, thinking they are rebuking, straightening out,  cursing the lives of, praying favorably for  G-d's will concerning people (particularly, ones they just personally don't like) when it's _their_ own personal will, not G-d's.  We don't know more than G-d.  I think it's very close to witchcraft to try and manipulate other people to one's own "moral" vision.



Yes it's not close to witchcraft it is aka witchcraft in the church ties in with that Jezebel spirit and either men or women can have it on them.
People have to check themselves and their true intentions in prayer. Because when they're praying like that God knows and he's not having it, it's His will be done not yours.
2 good prayers for healing oneself 
Our Father and the Serenity prayer. 

Matthew 6:9–13 (ESV) "Pray then like this: '*Our Father* in heaven, hallowed be your name. Your kingdom come, your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day *our* daily bread, and forgive us *our* debts, as we also have forgiven *our* debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil.'"

*The Serenity Prayer*

God grant me the serenity 
To accept the things I cannot change; 
Courage to change the things I can; 
And wisdom to know the difference. 

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world 
As it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right 
If I surrender to His Will; 
So that I may be reasonably happy in this life 
And supremely happy with Him 
Forever and ever in the next. 

Amen.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 21, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Iron sharpens iron Im glad you posted a response like this we need to be viligent and hold each other accountable and let those know who don't know so they have a chance.
> Wow you said a lot and I totally understand you getting that clarity on how these are doctrines of demons meant to pull us away from the one True God.  *Yoga reiki tai chi all those eastern mystery esoteric school  practices are to manipulate and or control demonic energies and forces to the practiners own will. Yoga means union or to unite it is especially dangerous because it's actually calling up demons to take possession of ones body and mind.*
> 
> There aren't many ways to the one true God just 1 and He told us who and how. I think it's a Holy Spirit when that happens.
> ...



I agree.

Satan doesn't care whether we are an atheist, a sex addict, a Satanist....as long as it is pulling us away from God.

I didn't know that about tattoos, lol.  I have never wanted to tattoo myself, fortunately.  Yeah, when I was into yoga, I would see warnings about Kundalini and how it has caused some to go crazy, so I never did it lol. But, yes, I do enjoy watching testimonies of people who were able to come out of that stuff.  It gives me a lot of clarity.  When I did meditation, I used to feel energies swirling in my hands.  Sometimes I could feel things touching me, my hands, my neck.  I asked someone once what it was, and she told me that it was my spirit guides trying to heal me and that I needed to meditate more.  That would have just further opened me up to eventually being possessed, which I guess is what happens when people  achieve Kundalini or whatever it is.  At the time, I believed that my third eye was opening and that I was becoming better able to perceive spirits.  I used to talk to my spirit guide thinking that was a good thing.  I was probably just talking to and feeding a demon, allowing it more power into my life.

You know even while I was doing all that, I found myself drawn to Catholicism too.  I had a rosary that I wore everyday until it broke.  I attended Mass once and I was peeved that they wouldn't let me take communion.  Whenever I prayed, I would always end it with "In Jesus Name Amen" because I was afraid that my prayer would go to the wrong source if I didn't.  I obsessively listened to the Lord's Prayer sung in Aramaic.  I was full of contradictions, lol.  I was searching for God, but looking in the wrong places, yet even when I strayed away, you can see that God was still there.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 21, 2016)

Can someone explain what the Unforgivable Sin is?  Is it just words to say something that blasphemies the Holy Spirit, or is something beyond words?

I don't think I have really come to terms with who God is because I still do not feel fear of Him.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 21, 2016)

Which vice came first, "disobedience," "fear," "avarice" or "hatred" and why?  I say it's disobedience because Adam and Eve were perfectly happy.  Their curiosity wasn't necessarily sinful, it was their disobedience and actions.  They didn't sin until they acted by eating off the Tree of Knowledge and transgressing the mandate they clearly had.  I don't think racism is fueled by "fear" as much as fear is a consequence of the racism and that struggle to keep power.  I think disobedience to the moral law/justice, whichever, is the reason for racism because it stems from hatred.  Fear is the latter consequence.  Realizing that Adam and Eve were fearful after they transgressed the mandate, we see their child committing murder eventually - hatred. 

Lucifer was greedy and hateful, turning against G-d.  He wanted to be G-d and wasn't.  Was that fear or hatred?  How does that relate to people today?  I think that we're afraid today to actually say that people are evil and not just in reference to mass murderers.  I don't think the root of racism is fear but hatred and evil which stems from disobedience.  Anymore, people are placating themselves to death and ridding themselves of moral absolutes altogether.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.simonarich.com/

Her experience is what caused me to finally renounce all New Age. I used to follow her before she turned to Christ.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Can someone explain what the Unforgivable Sin is?  Is it just words to say something that blasphemies the Holy Spirit, or is something beyond words?
> 
> I don't think I have really come to terms with who God is because I still do not feel fear of Him.



Blasphemeing the Holy Spirit but also refusing to repent and let the Holy Spirit in so words and actions. The link gives a more detailed explanation.

If you're looking for fear as your motivation then even if you did you would still be searching for something or someone more powerful or perceived to be.

This seems like residue of new age, spirituality. At the same time they claim focus on inner self inner power they also want to be God.  God is the Creator Satan is a creation so he will never attain that glory and he will never be able to overcome God and take Gods throne.
The reason to believe in God is logical and if you pray and study scripture and look around at the beauty and awesomeness of the world you will see Gods love... and power.

http://catholicstraightanswers.com/...unforgivable-sin-are-not-all-sins-forgivable/


----------



## Lucia (Oct 21, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Which vice came first, "disobedience," "fear," "avarice" or "hatred" and why?  I say it's disobedience because Adam and Eve were perfectly happy.  Their curiosity wasn't necessarily sinful, it was their disobedience and actions.  They didn't sin until they acted by eating off the Tree of Knowledge and transgressing the mandate they clearly had.  I don't think racism is fueled by "fear" as much as fear is a consequence of the racism and that struggle to keep power.  I think disobedience to the moral law/justice, whichever, is the reason for racism because it stems from hatred.  Fear is the latter consequence.  Realizing that Adam and Eve were fearful after they transgressed the mandate, we see their child committing murder eventually - hatred.
> 
> Lucifer was greedy and hateful, turning against G-d.  He wanted to be G-d and wasn't.  Was that fear or hatred?  How does that relate to people today?  I think that we're afraid today to actually say that people are evil and not just in reference to mass murderers.  I don't think the root of racism is fear but hatred and evil which stems from disobedience.  Anymore, people are placating themselves to death and ridding themselves of moral absolutes altogether.



PREACH! 
ITA adding Disobedience IMO is like the sin of rebellion. It was pride then rebellion that caused Lucifer to sin.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 21, 2016)

Lucia said:


> PREACH!
> ITA adding Disobedience IMO is like the sin of rebellion. It was pride then rebellion that caused Lucifer to sin.




That's it!  It was pride before he developed hatred.  So, the root of racism is not "fear" (some White guy is trying to explain it away....blah, blah,...nah son, it's hatred), it's pride.  Fear comes with punishment.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 22, 2016)

Question:  How do you ladies feel about the push to repeal the Johnson Amendment, allowing churches to not lose their tax-exempt status by participating in partisan politics?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 22, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I really do believe that all of these alternative religions and beliefs open you up to demonic possession.  And that the leaders of such religions are probably demonically possessed.  When I was doing my new age/meditation/chanting, I experienced all sorts of stuff.  Most importantly, I never felt safe.  The only time I've ever felt safe or taken care of is by clinging to Christ.  When I got really, really creeped out I would play gospel music.  I was drawn to psychic readings, tarot cards, astrology. I read a book by so called ex satanist John Ramirez, he said that participating in just one tarot card reading is how they get you.  It's also how he was pulled into Santeria/Satanism.



The more people dabble in that stuff the more they are drawn to it and it doesn't even have to be you personally if one of you ancestors was into any of the stuff hardcore that Spirit follows the family bloodline. Regardless if you change names through marriage change cultures whatever.

John Ramirez has some interviews where he's said that one of biggest deceptions he devil uses is to have people think that Santaria/voodoo Wicca is actually their ancestral heritage and culture when it's not the music and dances on their own but a lot of it has been twisted to serve the enemy.

I'm not fanatical about it like no dancing or music at all, cause like everything there's good and bad but I do pay attention to content. IMO it's ok to create music or entertainment about human situations the good and the bad etc...


----------



## Lucia (Oct 22, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Question:  How do you ladies feel about the push to repeal the Johnson Amendment, allowing churches to not lose their tax-exempt status by participating in partisan politics?



I think it could be a good idea, churches clergy should be able to speak their consciences and preach the Bible without the financial chains holding them back.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 22, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I think it could be a good idea, churches clergy should be able to speak their consciences and preach the Bible without the financial chains holding them back.




I personally don't want any clergy telling me who to vote for.  We get instruction from our Church on morals and from there, I'm intelligent enough and well-versed in our Church enough to make the right decision.  Plus, I tend to agree with Pope Francis on how we push pro-life for the unborn OVER that of the people already here as though the latter don't quite matter.  Plus, as in the case of Trump, who is trying hard for catholics now, it would be our clergy playing into promoting the lies we know he is living as he says he's pro-life, which he is not.  Well, being pro-life is from conception til natural death.   And what if the clergy said, "If you vote for X candidate, you're excommunicated or are going to hell?"  SMH.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 23, 2016)

kanozas said:


> I personally don't want any clergy telling me who to vote for.  We get instruction from our Church on morals and from there, I'm intelligent enough and well-versed in our Church enough to make the right decision.  Plus, I tend to agree with Pope Francis on how we push pro-life for the unborn OVER that of the people already here as though the latter don't quite matter.  Plus, as in the case of Trump, who is trying hard for catholics now, it would be our clergy playing into promoting the lies we know he is living as he says he's pro-life, which he is not.  Well, being pro-life is from conception til natural death.   And what if the clergy said, "If you vote for X candidate, you're excommunicated or are going to hell?"  SMH.



Since most Catholics are poorly formed/catechized, I think the clergy needs to remind people what the church teaches and why they shouldn't vote for candidates or platforms that are contrary to the faith. They don't have to call names but simply reminding people of the facts should be enough. Sadly, the people coming to church week after week probably aren't the ones who need these reminders.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 23, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Since most Catholics are poorly formed/catechized,* I think the clergy needs to remind people what the church teaches and why they shouldn't vote for candidates or platforms that are contrary to the faith. *They don't have to call names but simply reminding people of the facts should be enough. Sadly, the people coming to church week after week probably aren't the ones who need these reminders.



Don't they get that every single homily  especially during election year?  .


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 23, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Don't they get that every single homily  especially during election year?  .



Sadly no. Unless you are in a good traditional parish and don't have a "feel good" priest then no.  When was the last time you heard a homily about contraception?  Most Catholics don't even believe in the Real Presence.

Many priests today are not orthodox themselves. We know the church was infiltrated by commies who tried to destroy her from the inside out.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 23, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Can someone explain what the Unforgivable Sin is?  Is it just words to say something that blasphemies the Holy Spirit, or is something beyond words?
> 
> I don't think I have really come to terms with who God is because I still do not feel fear of Him.




It is unrepentant, final rejection of Christ or G-d.  It's the last chance before death and one says, "no."


----------



## kanozas (Oct 23, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Sadly no. Unless you are in a good traditional parish and don't have a "feel good" priest then no.*  When was the last time you heard a homily about contraception?  *Most Catholics don't even believe in the Real Presence.
> 
> Many priests today are not orthodox themselves. We know the church was infiltrated by commies who tried to destroy her from the inside out.




All the time as well as anti-abortion, racism, etc.  By default, we are orthodox as Catholics.  But people can reject the truth, certainly.  If we consider the liturgy, then they are being told the truth.  I've heard these arguments before, how we don't "preach."   Rosarycenter.org, Luminous Mysteries, 7-10 (it re-formats to 1-5 here):

"Whoever eats my flesh and drinks my blood remains in me and I in him."
*The Eucharist is a sacrifice inasmuch as it is offered up, and a sacrament inasmuch as it is received. *
In the Mass we offer ourselves to God, and God gives himself to us.
The Mass will be fruitful in the measure of our surrender to the Father.

We have the truth, the complete truth so the question is, "What is our level of participation and reception?"  We are not blank slates and have personal responsibility.  Surely, there are many things that need to be addressed.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 23, 2016)

kanozas said:


> All the time as well as anti-abortion, racism, etc.  By default, we are orthodox as Catholics.  But people can reject the truth, certainly.  If we consider the liturgy, then they are being told the truth.  I've heard these arguments before, how we don't "preach."   Rosarycenter.org, Luminous Mysteries, 7-10 (it re-formats to 1-5 here):
> 
> "Whoever eats my flesh and drinks my blood remains in me and I in him."
> *The Eucharist is a sacrifice inasmuch as it is offered up, and a sacrament inasmuch as it is received. *
> ...



You're in a good parish. 

I have to disagree that all Catholics are orthodox by definition. Definitely can't consider someone orthodox who supports gay marriage and abortion. These are not Catholics but heretics.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 23, 2016)

SO, my friend and I are reading the Bible together and holding each other accountable.  I'm on Genesis 9 and I've gotten to the part about Ham seeing Noah naked and I remembered that Ham is who slavers used to justify keeping black people enslaved.

Well, anyway, going back to Ham, I didn't understand at all the significance of him seeing his father naked or telling his brothers about it.  According to bible.org, it seems that the issue is a matter of dignity?

"Ham did nothing to preserve the dignity of his father. He did not see to it that Noah was properly covered. Instead he went outside to his two brothers and graphically described the folly which had overtaken their father. It seems to me that Ham also may have encouraged Shem and Japheth to go into the tent to see this for themselves."
https://bible.org/seriespage/10-nakedness-noah-and-cursing-canaan-genesis-918-1032


----------



## Lucia (Oct 24, 2016)

Found it


----------



## kanozas (Oct 24, 2016)

Belle Du Jour said:


> You're in a good parish.
> 
> I have to disagree that all Catholics are orthodox by definition. Definitely can't consider someone orthodox who supports gay marriage and abortion. These are not Catholics but heretics.




Every parish I've been in has been the same over various states and abroad.  I'm personally referring to the Catholic faith as orthodox, not distinguishing between individual levels of observance or adherence.   If people don't participate, I believe that's personal responsibility.  You can have a free  store filled with food and people who are stubborn and too lazy to go shop for the food complaining that they are starving.  The issue might be with _individuals _not upholding orthodox faith.   Jesus is the same.

As far as I know, Hilary isn't catholic.  The way I personally see it, gay marriage is a civil issue, not a religious issue - not yet - though, they are trying it.  I personally don't see reasons to remove civil rights from others even though I do not like that they call them "marriages."  Civil unions.  And for abortion, still, I'm utilizing the medical term, not the unlawful (per the Church) murderous term.  I've given the moralist discussion on it in another thread and it's not promoting direct abortion but that it's licit to save the life of the mother with the unfortunate outcome that the child will die in certain and exacting situations only - that both lives are in danger.  It's not the goal to kill the child but to save the mother.  I'm not trying to direct your viewpoints, just clarifying mine.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 28, 2016)

I just deleted all of the secular music from my spotify account except for my African music because I want to go through it and filter...I'm mad because I just bought Bey's new album and I know I'm going to have to delete it too because it's not spiritually alligned with where I want to go. I didn't realize how many sacrifices I would have to make, how many parts of my old self I would have to cut off to follow God. I am scared of what further sacrifices I will have to make.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2016)

LGBT .... (translation, "Let's Get Bible Tossed")
I marvel at how some Christians are allowing this agenda to cause them to flip flop and stumble

http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...ng-jen-hatmaker-books-lgbt-beliefs-chris.html


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 1, 2016)

Laela said:


> LGBT .... (translation, "Let's Get Bible Tossed")
> I marvel at how some Christians are allowing this agenda to cause them to flip flop and stumble
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...ng-jen-hatmaker-books-lgbt-beliefs-chris.html



Have you ever personally witnessed someone go from gay to straight due to their belief in Jesus or deliverance?


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2016)

Why isn't "Sodomite" found in the NIV?

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Bible/sodomite_missing_from_niv.htm

States had Sodomy laws until the Supreme court declared them unconstitutional; yet some states have the laws on their books, even though they are unenforceable...


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2016)

THE SODOMITES

"And there were also Sodomites in the land.."  I Kings 14:24
Introduction:

  Rehoboam the son of Solomom reigned seventeen years in Jerusalem. Under his reign, the Bible says, "And Judah did evil in the sight of the Lord. . . " (I Kings 14:22a). Among those evils listed was their condoning of Sodomites in the land.
  This is one of the prevalent sins of America today. In times past the Sodomites were not condoned in America.
  Not only are there Sodomites in this land, but they are welcomed and harbored. Under the Carter administration, Cuba dumped thousands of their unwanted Sodomites into Florida. Cuba was anxious to get rid of them and the Sodomites were anxious to escape what they called, "Severe repression in Cuba."
  The light of the churches is so faint and flickering that these creeping things of darkness have come out into the open.
  Let's now turn the light of God's Word directly upon this epitome of moral degradation, and send the Sodomites scurrying back into their hiding places.

I. God's Description of the Sodomites

"Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:
"Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed forever. Amen.
"For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature:
"And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet." Romans 1:24-27

1. Unclean--Vs. 24--Lazarus was laid at the rich man's gate full of sores. He was probably looked upon as unclean by many in his day. God did not call him unclean. God's angels carried him into Abraham's bosom when he died. Lazarus was clean in his heart.

"Blessed are the pure in heart: for they shall see God. ." Matthew 5:8

The unclean go into hell when they die!

"For this ye know, that no whoremonger, nor unclean person, nor covetous man, who is an idolater, hath any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God." Ephesians 5:5

Sodomites are unclean!

2. Vile--Vs. 26-27--The Devil's leading religion in America, secular hutmanism, described by God in verse 26, states its position concerning Sodomy in their "Humanist Manifesto II"-- ". . .we believe that intolerant attitudes often cultivated by orthodox religions and puritanical cultures, unduly repress sexual conduct. The right to birth control, abortion, and divorce should be recognized ... the many varieties of sexual exploration should not in themselves be considered evil."

The humanist attempts to camouflage the corruption of the Sodomites, but God's inspired, infallible, inerrant, preserved Word reveals their filthy sins as vile!

3. Abomination--
"Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination." Leviticus 18:22

The Sodomites are an abomination to God!

Webster's definition of an abomination--"Extreme disgust and hatred; abhorrence; detestation; loathing. That which is abominable; anything hateful or shamefully vile."

A man must not wear a woman's garment. A woman must not wear that which pertaineth to a man.
"The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the Lord thy God." Deuteronomy 22:5

The sins of Sodomy are also suggested or declared by all who abominably attire themselves!
II. MINCED TITLES PREFERRED BY THE SODOMITES--

Sad to say, the biblical title of Sodomites, which was given to these debased sinners by God, is seldom used by those who cry out against this terrible wickedness. They usually use the term--

1. Homosexual--This is like calling a drunkard an alcoholic; or calling a thief a cleptomaniac. The sharp words of God are ". . . quick, and powerful and sharper than any twoedged sword. "

When preachers, and others who oppose this vile sin, use the term "homosexual" they are only giving a partial definition of what a Sodomite is!

2. Gays- This is their choice title of this day. This, like the other, only gives a partial definition of what a Sodomite is, and the sharp edge of the Word of God is gone.

According to Webster, "gay" means: "loose; licentious." The Sodomites far surpass that in their vileness.

Our text does not say there were homosexuals in the land or gays in the land. It says there were Sodomites in the land!

A Sodomite woman is not a lesbian nor is a Sodomite man a gay. They are Sodomites! Call them what they are by using the title of infainy given them by the Lord. Don't let the Sodomites choose their title. God has already named them!

Call them Sodomites whether they like it or not.

They will never be convicted of their vile sins without the Word of God.
III. THE BOLDNESS OF THE SODOMITES--

"The shew of their countenance doth witness against them; and they declare their sin as Sodom, they hide it not. Woe unto their soul! for they have rewarded evil unto themselves." Isaiah 3:9

1. Marches-They no longer sneak around in hiding like roaches and rats. They now march down the main streets of cities and towns carrying signs, declaring their sin as Sodom!

This does not reveal advances made by the Humanist Sodomite liberation movements. It simply reveals how low-down the morals in this nation have plunged.

When Sodomites start marching down main street it is like a house infested with roaches, where no effort is made to control or eliminate them!

Here is the disgraceful report of some Sodomite marches June 26, 1983:
--------------------------

New York City, NY    40,000
San Francisco, Cal   200,000
Los Angeles, Cal    90,000
Chicago, Ill.    30,000
Columbus, Ohio    600
Houston, Texas    50,000

2. Newspapers-It is becoming increasingly more obvious that the news media in general is pro-Sodomite!
3. Politics-A few years ago a Sodomite would not dare to run for any office, and no political party would endorse sodomy for votes. The Democratic party has. "Walter F. Mondale cites party commitinent to eliminate all laws, rules and regulations which discrminate againsts individuals on the basis of sexual orientation."
4. Pageants-Charlotte, NC fostered a Miss Sodomite America pageant 9/25/82
5. Churches-The Metropolitan Community Church is a Sodomite denomination!

"The Metropolitan Community Church, a nationwide denomination formed in 1968 by an ex-Pentecostal Holiness minister named Troy Perry ... MCC now boasts 30,000 members in 170 churches." (Greenville News)

The Metropolitan Community Church openly denies that sodomy is a sin!

The boldness of the Sodomites in Judah was a result of and a testimony to the prevailing evil condition of the people in general.

This is the same sequence that we are now witnessing in America.

6. Television-This has been one of the key instruments that Satan has used io brainwash this wicked world into accepting Sodomites into its culture.
IV. THE EXAMPLE OF THE SODOMITE--

"And turning the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah into ashes condemned them with an overthrow, making them an ensample unto those that after should live ungodly." II Peter 2:6

Look at the example and learn the lesson well America!
V. JUDAH AND THE SODOMITES--

"If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them." Leviticus 20:13

You will find in the Bible that the Sodomites flourished under the reign of the wicked kings and they were removed by the good kings--
1. Asa-"And Asa did that which was right in the eyes of the Lord, as did David his father.
"And he took away the sodomites out of the land, and removed all the idols that his fathers had made." I Kings 14:11-12
2. Jehoshaphat--"And he walked in all the ways of Asa his father; he turned not asidefrom it, doing that which was right in the eyes of the Lord. . . "
"And the remnant of the Sodomites, which remained in the days of his father Asa, he took out of the land." I Kings 22:43a,46
3. Josiah--"And he brake down the houses of the sodomites, that were by the house of the Lord, where the women wove hangingsfor the grove. " II Kings 23:7
VI. THE DOOM OF THE SODOMITES--

The first mention principle of Bible interpretation is a very profitable study.

In Genesis chapters 13, 18, 19 we find God's attitude toward and His judgment against Sodomites:

"But the men of Sodom were wicked and sinners before the Lord exceedingly." Genesis 13:13

"And the Lord said, Because the cry of Sodom and Gomorrah is great, and because their sin is very grievous." Genesis 18:20 "

"Then the Lord rained upon Sodom and upon Gomorrah brimstone and fire from the Lord out of heaven; And he overthrew those cities, and all the plain, and all the inhabitants of the cities, and that which grew upon the ground." Genesis 19:24-25

God did not find ten righteous people in Sodom. That place was so given over to its vile corruptions that no hope remained. God's wrath was poured out upon them because of their sins.

Where Sodom once stood there is now the Dead Sea. Nothing grows there. Do not harbor the hope that God will overlook this heinous wickedness that is being accepted and legalized in America. We could fall as suddenly as Sodom did!

". . Sodom, that was over thrown as in a moment. ." Lamentations 4:6b

You will search in vain for any trace of God's excusing the Sodomites in their debased state.
"...God overthrew Sodom and Gomorrah. . . " Isaiah 13:19b
Conclusion:

1. The sins of the Sodomites are of the vilest nature. God's hatred of their abominations is revealed in their incurable disease that strikes with near 100% mortality--AIDS!
2. Sodomy is not an alternate life style. It is a sin. It is a style of death!
3. There is no such thing as Sodomite rights found in God's Word.
4. There is one hope for America--Do as Asa, Jehoshaphat and Josiah.
5. There is one hope for the Sodomite--The Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ.

"For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus; "Who gave himself a ransom for all, to be testified in due time." I Timothy 2:5-6

"Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works. " Titus 2:14

"I tell you, Nay: but, except ye repent, ye shall all likewise perish. " Luke 13:3

by Raymond Blanton


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)

@kanozas
Hillary was raised Methodist and taiught in their Sunday school and is currently still Methodist but is now part of UMC.

Donald on the other hand, believes in himself. Like Frank Underwood he prays to himself, for himself.
No seriously he said he's Protestant Presbyterian and he's a good Chrsitian.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I just deleted all of the secular music from my spotify account except for my African music because I want to go through it and filter...I'm mad because I just bought Bey's new album and I know I'm going to have to delete it too because it's not spiritually alligned with where I want to go. I didn't realize how many sacrifices I would have to make, how many parts of my old self I would have to cut off to follow God. I am scared of what further sacrifices I will have to make.



That's a job!
I listen to some of Beys old stuff sometimes especially when she was still with DC her music and image was still OK IMO. Her image and music have been going bad for a while now-I blame Jay mostly and her for falling down on the job. The quality of her lyrics and music has declined too when she was still a proclaimed Christian honestly her music was better.
Jay was never a Christian so I guess that verse is right do not be yoked with unbelievers. 2 Cor 6:14

But since her music has taken an obvious turn for the raunchy and her videos are more like soft porn than an artistic and fun or even based on actual dance performance or talent-I'll pass.

I can't support someone just cause theyre on the top of the charts and happen to be a person of color. Just like I no longer support Shonda Rimes.
I know people are addicted to her shows like it's tv crack but seriously the shows always start out ok then she hits you with the moral deterioration. 

Oh yeah it's great that a black woman is where she is but I could do without the blatant catering to all things homo. Every other character in her shows now is gay or bi, even the ones who were straight before she even messed up Greys with that stuff and she got rid of all the manly men. 

If she wants  audience like me back and if she is as talented as they say then she shouldn't have to resort to pandering to gays or raunch and shock value to drive her story lines all the time.
It's like she must sit down on her meeting and think what depraved twisted perversity can I come up with this week.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Have you ever personally witnessed someone go from gay to straight due to their belief in Jesus or deliverance?



Testimony from one who was delivered.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 2, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @kanozas
> Hillary was raised Methodist and taiught in their Sunday school and is currently still Methodist but is now part of UMC.
> 
> Donald on the other hand, believes in himself. Like Frank Underwood he prays to himself, for himself.
> No seriously he said he's Protestant Presbyterian and he's a good Chrsitian.




That's what I thought so @Belle Du Jour 's comment about someone not being orthodox was indicating whom???


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2016)

The Gay Agenda blueprint to transform America:

https://www.ucg.org/the-good-news/the-gay-agenda-blueprint-a-plan-to-transform-america


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)

True origins of birth control and family planning clinics.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 2, 2016)

kanozas said:


> That's what I thought so @Belle Du Jour 's comment about someone not being orthodox was indicating whom???



Maybe her running mate Kaine he's Catholic and he's in line with Vatican II I believe. so is Pence but he's on the fence or way non orthodox


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2016)

Alfred Kinsey...


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 3, 2016)

Lucia said:


> That's a job!
> I listen to some of Beys old stuff sometimes especially when she was still with DC her music and image was still OK IMO. Her image and music have been going bad for a while now-I blame Jay mostly and her for falling down on the job. The quality of her lyrics and music has declined too when she was still a proclaimed Christian honestly her music was better.
> Jay was never a Christian so I guess that verse is right do not be yoked with unbelievers. 2 Cor 6:14
> 
> ...



I love Bey, LOVE Bey, but I feel conflicted about her as well. Some of the scenes in her visual album made me think of possesion, particularly in Sorry and Formation. She did these jerky body movements like she was being taken over or trying to invoke a spirit. Everything in music is calculated and I just want to know why and what the motives are behind that. She is also overly sexual in a way that makes me feel anxious.  And I'm no prude. But again, I just wonder why???? When I first listened to her album, I felt quite emotional during certain songs. I think Lemonade is a beautiful work of art, but the occult is undeniably present throughout, which is dissapointing.

Shonda overdoes it with the gayness. I tuned into getting away with murder the other day and basically everyone was gay, it was weird. Part of what turned me off from Scandal though was that the audience was set up to sympathize with the two adulterers instead of the wife whose husband was cheating on her. It was annoying. I haven't been into anything else by Shonda.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Nov 3, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I love Bey, LOVE Bey, but I feel conflicted about her as well. Some of the scenes in her visual album made me think of possesion, particularly in Sorry and Formation. She did these jerky body movements like she was being taken over or trying to invoke a spirit. Everything in music is calculated and I just want to know why and what the motives are behind that. She is also overly sexual in a way that makes me feel anxious.  And I'm no prude. But again, I just wonder why???? When I first listened to her album, I felt quite emotional during certain songs. I think Lemonade is a beautiful work of art, but the occult is undeniably present throughout, which is dissapointing.
> 
> Shonda overdoes it with the gayness. I tuned into getting away with murder the other day and basically everyone was gay, it was weird. Part of what turned me off from Scandal though was that the audience was set up to sympathize with the two adulterers instead of the wife whose husband was cheating on her. It was annoying. I haven't been into anything else by Shonda.



Hello @beingofserenity, the Lord is working on you - hallelujah!  I understand that you're conflicted (it happened to me regarding music as well - I wasn't just conflicted, I was angry, lol), but be grateful that the Lord is showing you truth!  He's drawing you closer to Himself and purging you from things that might keep you from knowing Him more and experiencing more of His love.  In my experience, leaving secular music behind has helped clear my vision.

Regarding deliverance from homosexuality, I've heard and read so many testimonies from people whom Christ has delivered.  Here is a testimony of a man who lived as a homosexual for 27 years.  It's 33 minutes long.  There's also Rosaria Butterfield, who responded here to the lady in @Laela's link above.  Charlene Cothran, Kegan Wesley and other links regarding people's deliverance:
http://www.desiringgod.org/articles/love-letter-to-a-lesbian
https://www.thegospelcoalition.org/article/girl-in-the-picture

God is mighty to save.  I think one just has to be willing to do whatever it takes to receive the deliverance He has made available on the cross, through Christ's shed blood.
God bless you as you pursue Him.  He won't let you down.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 4, 2016)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Hello @beingofserenity, the Lord is working on you - hallelujah!  I understand that you're conflicted (it happened to me regarding music as well - I wasn't just conflicted, I was angry, lol), but be grateful that the Lord is showing you truth!  He's drawing you closer to Himself and purging you from things that might keep you from knowing Him more and experiencing more of His love.  In my experience, leaving secular music behind has helped clear my vision.
> 
> Regarding deliverance from homosexuality, I've heard and read so many testimonies from people whom Christ has delivered.  Here is a testimony of a man who lived as a homosexual for 27 years.  It's 33 minutes long.  There's also Rosaria Butterfield, who responded here to the lady in @Laela's link above.  Charlene Cothran, Kegan Wesley and other links regarding people's deliverance:
> http://www.desiringgod.org/articles/love-letter-to-a-lesbian
> ...





You were mad, huh lol?  So it's ok to say that I felt a little mad too, lol!
Do you no longer listen to any secular music at all anymore?  I can't imagine that right now.  What do you listen to on a date or with your significant other, lol?

As far as homosexuality, I understand that people are delivered from the lifestyle, but does that delivery include removing any romantic/sexual desires for those of the same sex and now only have an inclination for someone of the opposite sex? I am just wondering if it is possible to be completely re born as a straight person.  Up until now, I didn't think it was and just figured that those people who claimed deliverance were ignoring their natural inclinations.  I did watch a video about a lady being delivered from homosexuality.  I tried to watch it.  a man started to pray and a lady, or whatever was in her, started to scream.  The scream scared me soo badly, I immediately clicked out.  Worst scream I can remember ever hearing in my life.  It got me to wonder if it is true that homosexuality is due to influences from the enemy and is not something that we can be born with.  If it's true, that's amazing.  I hated the thought that gay Christians would never be able to experience genuine and loving relationships with people they are truly attracted to.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 4, 2016)

I rarely go on instagram, but I follow Dephyne Madyra for hair and Christian inspiration and in light of my thoughts about Beyince's music, this post pops up. File attached.

I barely know what to say and I don't want to be superstitious, but....Is that a message from God? Does God speak to people via instagram posts lol? This post has helped me form my decision at least. I was wondering how people knew when God was speaking to them, because I've been reading people saying that they do.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> You were mad, huh lol?  So it's ok to say that I felt a little mad too, lol!
> Do you no longer listen to any secular music at all anymore?  I can't imagine that right now.  What do you listen to on a date or with your significant other, lol?
> 
> As far as homosexuality, I understand that people are delivered from the lifestyle, but does that delivery include removing any romantic/sexual desires for those of the same sex and now only have an inclination for someone of the opposite sex? I am just wondering if it is possible to be completely re born as a straight person.  Up until now, I didn't think it was and just figured that those people who claimed deliverance were ignoring their natural inclinations.  I did watch a video about a lady being delivered from homosexuality.  I tried to watch it.  a man started to pray and a lady, or whatever was in her, started to scream.  The scream scared me soo badly, I immediately clicked out.  Worst scream I can remember ever hearing in my life.  It got me to wonder if it is true that homosexuality is due to influences from the enemy and is not something that we can be born with.  If it's true, that's amazing.  I hated the thought that gay Christians would never be able to experience genuine and loving relationships with people they are truly attracted to.



That is spiritual influence we discussed this a couple of pages back in his thread you may want to read our discussion.

1. Nothing happens in The physical world without happening in the spiritual world first.

2. If a physical, biological, and by extension psychological cause cannot be found for something then it is acquired somehow knowingly or unknowingly.

It can be a result of parental or other persons abuse either verbally, physically, sexually or a neglect and or withdrawal of one or both parents. That's environmental but that environment is just fertile ground for the enemy to put that spirit of homosexuality on a person.

ie. There is no homosexual gene
There is no physiological cause or explanation for homosexuality.
So logically it has a third cause spiritual.

It can be the result of family curses brought upon the family bloodline through heavy occultism practices, pacts with demons or Satan himself and that's the "price" to pay for whatever power, influence or riches he promises.
Prayer alone can help but they will need help to cast that spirit out of them also the person has to truly want to let go of that lifestyle so that there are no strongholds left withtin them that give demons legal authority to continue to manifest they're will on these people.  So if someone's identity is all tied up in being ghey then it's hard for them to see how
The person has to take custody of their mind. Knowing what are their own true thoughts thoughts and inspiration from God His angles and what is from the enemy and his minions. John said test the spirits well reset your thoughts and the enemy has a pattern
Rebel, be free let go just do it you surely won't die, you can be god just so these things or follow that false religion. Then once you've fallen he will be your relentless accuser.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 4, 2016)

Lucia said:


> That is spiritual influence we discussed this a couple of pages back in his thread you may want to read our discussion.
> 
> 1. Nothing happens in The physical world without happening in the spiritual world first.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, okay. I'll look up that discussion.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 4, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/letter...-lesbians-conversion-story/amp/?client=safari


----------



## kanozas (Nov 4, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Maybe her running mate Kaine he's Catholic and he's in line with Vatican II I believe. so is Pence but he's on the fence or way non orthodox




Pence is on the fence?  About what, exactly and he's a Catholic?  I can't stand any of these derned candidates haha.  I just hate reading about them, listening to them, full of anxiety and can't wait for this thing to be over.  4 more days!!!


----------



## movingforward (Nov 9, 2016)

I fell asleep before the election results.  But before I fell asleep, I felt a sense of peace.  Literally, whatever happens around me, it won't affect me or mine. 

I'm not worried.....anymore.


----------



## Loving (Nov 9, 2016)

I wish I had spoken up before but I'm honestly not surprised. I believe Trump has been elected to serve one of 2 reasons (or maybe both) - to usher in the fulfillment of Bible prophecy or to judge America for all its sins.

I'm reading through Judges now and every time the people turned away from God, he allowed the enemy to suppress them. It was only then that they would cry out to Him and in His great mercy, he would allow a judge to rise up to rescue them from their enemies. The people would then return to God and have peace in the land for years. It was a seemingly never ending cycle. America needs to return to the true and living God. He will have mercy....He always does.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2016)

Lucia said:


> That is spiritual influence we discussed this a couple of pages back in his thread you may want to read our discussion.
> 
> 1. Nothing happens in The physical world without happening in the spiritual world first.
> 
> ...


@Lucia... you ALWAYS speak God's truth and without hesitation or intimidation..and always with God's love.   

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2016)

I prayed... "Dear Father, please take this election away from Hillary; she murders babies.."   

http://www.lifenews.com/2016/04/05/...before-delivery-has-no-constitutional-rights/

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/apr/3/hillary-clinton-unborn-person-has-no-constitutiona/

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/04/05/hillary-child-due-date-no-constitutional-rights/

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...born-person-doesnt-have-constitutional-rights

He took it away.


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 9, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> I prayed... "Dear Father, please take this election away from Hillary; she murders babies.."
> 
> http://www.lifenews.com/2016/04/05/...before-delivery-has-no-constitutional-rights/
> 
> ...



@Shimmie, I am still trying to wrap my head around just what God is getting ready to do in this country....


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Nov 9, 2016)

Loving said:


> I wish I had spoken up before but I'm honestly not surprised. I believe Trump has been elected to serve one of 2 reasons (or maybe both) - to usher in the fulfillment of Bible prophecy or to judge America for all its sins.
> 
> I'm reading through Judges now and every time the people turned away from God, he allowed the enemy to suppress them. It was only then that they would cry out to Him and in His great mercy, he would allow a judge to rise up to rescue them from their enemies. The people would then return to God and have peace in the land for years. It was a seemingly never ending cycle. America needs to return to the true and living God. He will have mercy....He always does.





delitefulmane said:


> @Shimmie, I am still trying to wrap my head around just what God is getting ready to do in this country....



From this article:
"_Embracing God’s judgments sounds odd to our ears. “How could we embrace something as painful and awful as divine judgment?” But this is because we misunderstand God’s judgments. As someone once said, “God’s judgments are not when things go wrong; it’s when God starts to put things right.”_ "

May the Lord make all the crooked places straight, and the rough places smooth.



movingforward said:


> I fell asleep before the election results.  But before I fell asleep, I felt a sense of peace.  Literally, whatever happens around me, it won't affect me or mine.
> 
> I'm not worried.....anymore.



Amen, @movingforward, the Lord of hosts is with us, the God of Jacob is our refuge.  God bless you all!


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 9, 2016)

Loving said:


> I wish I had spoken up before but I'm honestly not surprised. I believe Trump has been elected to serve one of 2 reasons (or maybe both) - to usher in the fulfillment of Bible prophecy or to judge America for all its sins.
> 
> I'm reading through Judges now and every time the people turned away from God, he allowed the enemy to suppress them. It was only then that they would cry out to Him and in His great mercy, he would allow a judge to rise up to rescue them from their enemies. The people would then return to God and have peace in the land for years. It was a seemingly never ending cycle. America needs to return to the true and living God. He will have mercy....He always does.



The people wanted a king so God gave them a king (1 Samuel 8, 9).

I think that we are headed for the end of ages and the hands on the countdown clock have started to move. My pastor says that God's judgement will start with the churches and I believe that He has been doing just that in recent years. It's becoming more and more clear to me that certain events predicted in the Bible are coming to pass. Trump has not been selected to make America great again ( God raises leaders up and causes them to fall) but to usher in events that will fulfill Bible prophecy.

I have started to pray that God will protect and prosper His people during this time.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 9, 2016)

@Shimmie 
There was a debate recently where Hillary not only basically said abortion is ok, she gave a full-throated (practically screaming) support for a woman's right to choose. 
Now the laws are on the books it is legal to get an abortion in the US at this time, and as Prez she would have to balance those who view it as a sin and those who don't believe it's a sin and want to be able have that choice available to them, that's a civic issue. I understand it's hard to walk that one back but  but I was really disturbed at how gung ho she was going on about it. 

And she's a self proclaimed Christian so how can she be so staunchly pro-choice ?
It may sound like I'm judging but we all have the right, no the duty to call out our Christian brothers and sisters on their hypocrisy. 

We must judge to discern and call people out on their stuff I'm so tired of hearing don't judge me. It's like the get out of stupid card. 

Ex: YOLO: Oh I'm going to stomp my bare foot on a rusty nail 

Sane person: Hey don't do that you'll get an infection or gangrene and your foot will fall off. 

YOLO: why you judging me? 

SP: really I'm just telling you what you're doing is wrong and it's going to be bad for you. 

YOLO: I'm going to do me, you do you. I'm going to step on this nail nobody's telling me what to do Hmpf! 

Ok I'm exaggerating sadly only a little bit but you get the idea.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 9, 2016)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> The people wanted a king so God gave them a king (1 Samuel 8, 9).
> 
> I think that we are headed for the end of ages and the hands on the countdown clock have started to move. My pastor says that God's judgement will start with the churches and I believe that He has been doing just that in recent years. It's becoming more and more clear to me that certain events predicted in the Bible are coming to pass. Trump has not been selected to make America great again ( God raises leaders up and causes them to fall) but to usher in events that will fulfill Bible prophecy.
> 
> I have started to pray that God will protect and prosper His people during this time.



You know, I actually agree with this. There is an old, historical teaching (unofficial, but spoken and prophesied on by many saints through the ages) of something called The Great Chastisement.

I think we're headed toward that.

Our chastising and cleansing won't come via elections or political means, but by the hand of God.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm not scared anymore. This is a very exciting time in history. It feels like something big is happening. The start of a new era, perhaps.

I read somewhere that it is better for Trump to have win because there are certain forces behind Hillary that would have used her as a puppet. Those same forces are not around Trump.  

Maybe God really is doing something. It can't be a coincidence that I've suddenly heard his call in a major way and now all this is happening.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't trust in the "saintliness" of Republicans either.   They had many years to repeal Roe vs. Wade and what did they ever do while in power?  Only marginal statements uttered to make us think they are fighting the good fight - just enough to make people think that they elected "Christianity."  It's not about religion, it's about MONEY.  They will not repeal it, not even this time (or I'll eat my hat) because they want votes and many people cross party lines in elections, presidential, state and local.  I've uttered it ad nauseum but the true "pro-life" person understands ALL stages of human life as important.   All you ever hear from Republicans is how to cut back on social programs.  Ok, you've saved the baby, but curse his blackness now that he's born because he's on the dole?  Warmongering mindsets?  Those are people being killed in war.  Supporting an open racist?  That is not christianity and that is not pro-life.  You cannot have it both ways.

I personally sense that Trump might not set foot in office and that something horrible might happen.


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm not raging mad that Trump won... disappointed but not angry - because I believe he will do as much for black folk as Obama did for black folk: Nada.
I don't get the protesting, either, it's un-American. As much as I believe Trump to be a racist bigot, he was elected by the people who voted for him. Was the election rigged? I won't give much thought to that because there's always the bigger picture that only God Himself can see.  I don't plan to move out the country..this is my home. I do think this time will test a lot of Christians. As Christ followers we are always protected by the Most High so there is no need to feed fear but continue to have faith, even under a Trump presidency.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

delitefulmane said:


> @Shimmie, I am still trying to wrap my head around just what God is getting ready to do in this country....


 @delitefulmane

I truly believe that God has saved us from a far harsher, even a deadly judgment than that of racism,  by taking this election *away from Hillary Clinton*.   If Hillary had won, this country would be turned into a bloodbath of aborted innocent lives ---- with God's reaction of harsh judgment upon this heinous act.  

Hillary's full intent, plan and agenda was to legalize to have babies aborted up until the birth of a child --  up to the point of a baby's normal delivery.   Originally, both she and Bernie Saunders were in support of and legislating aborting a baby at 36 weeks in the womb.   Then Hillary moved it higher, saying that an unborn child has no constitutional rights.     They went too far....TOO FAR!    This is pure, pre-meditated, on purpose *'MURDER'*.

It is the willful taking of a human life; a precious, delicate, viable life unable to defend itself. 
*
Hillary had to be stopped. * *Her mission had to be Aborted.* *Hence, she lost the election. *

Donald Trump doesn't frighten me. Neither the KKK or any demon for that matter.   As a woman of God, I have full authority over the devil.   We have lived with racism all of our lives and it cannot and will not stop God's plan for our lives.   Period.     I've lived far too long in the Word of God for me to doubt Him, and I have lived seeing God's Word come to pass in my life and in the lives of others, far too many times, for me to fear any devil.

God 'trumps' Donald Trump and anybody else upon this earth.  Without God, no one would have breath.  Without God, no one would have life.

What DOES frighten me are the scores of millions of people who don't see God as God and do not see this mass killing of innocent babies as an issue. What concerns me more are those who call themselves Christians, who have turned a blind eye to this.  As the Bible says, they have deafened their ears and hardened their hearts and souls to it.  They call themselves Christians, yet they are void of the Holy Spirit, for by choice, by blindness, they've chosen to stand *not* for God's Truth, but instead, they stand for the lies of the world. 

In their minds, they have made all kinds of validations and justifications, all of which make them, who support Hillary in this, an accomplice.    Hillary's mission reminds me of the incidents in the Bible, where the evil kings / leaders commanded that the babies 2 years and under, be killed.   The Hebrew midwives were ordered to kill the babies immediately upon birth.   The book of Exodus shares this account regarding the birth of Moses, yet his life was spared.   Another account was after the birth of Jesus, when King Herod ordered the death of all male babies 2 years and under to be killed.    Hillary Clinton has the very same evil spirit as those leaders in the Bible who ordered the deaths of those innocent babies.  She is being used of satan, and here's one theory why.

satan knows that his time is quite short.  Yet, he also knows that God has a plan for the new lives that are yet to be birthed into the earth.  A plan to bring God's Word and to make it even more effectual than it is today.    satan's plan is to kill the babies before their life has a chance to bring forth God's plan.  As always, God will protect His divine plan, however, satan, because of his evil enmity against God, is out to steal, kill and to destroy every human life that he can.

In addition, Hillary was / is after the Church (the True Church).  She is after the Church's rights to honor the Word of God, would have been further stolen due to her drive to further gay rights.   Gays know the Word of God is against them and yet it is their further agenda to stop the PURE Men and Women of God from speaking God's Truth about their sinful lifestyle.

So...what is God's plan?    He has given a time of Grace and Mercy unto this land.   God is giving people a chance to come to know Him and to love and trust Him.   The Word of God says, 'Whosoever Will, let him come unto the water of life and take freely and be filled....

This election result is giving people a chance to get right with God before His judgment comes.   Hillary would have brought forth that judgment quite speedily.

I am...  *"Un-trumped"   *


----------



## kanozas (Nov 11, 2016)

_Disclaimer:  Any posts outside of the ones in this thread are about other topics, especially politics, the legal implications  and do not indicate fully my personal beliefset, nor the vote I cast, nor all religious opinions regarding many of the issues affecting this nation post-elections.  Take it all with a grain of salt and please do not unjustly judge the intentions of any of it, attributing to me nor to anyone else discussing legal and political issues as non-Christian as one does not know the entirety of another's thoughts nor actions.  Thank you.  _


*Ladies*, here is Donald Trump's first 100 days-plan.  NRP edition is longer and more explanatory whereas Vox is the shortened list for those who will read it:

http://www.npr.org/2016/11/10/501597652/fact-check-donald-trumps-first-100-days-action-plan
http://www.vox.com/2016/11/10/13584390/donald-trump-first-100-days


*QUESTION:* *What will you personally do to make sure that Roe vs. Wade is stricken down?  Is one's responsibility now over since the vote?  *

No actions to repeal Roe vs. Wade because SC appointments yet, I understand, but Trump is to quickly appoint  to the SC.  I don't remember exactly how long it actually takes to vet and to appoint.  What if, within the first year, nothing is done as in the past 2 decades, even under Republican admin?  Please consider this article:

http://fortune.com/2016/11/10/trump-supreme-court/
[Excerpt]
_During the third presidential debate, Trump claimed Roe v. Wade (the landmark 1973 ruling that guarantees women access to abortion) would be overturned “automatically” if he was elected. This is, of course, not true since the U.S. legal system doesn’t work that way. But it does raise the question of whether the Supreme Court will be more inclined to take up hot button social issues like abortion and affirmative issues._


_The Supreme Court has mostly maintained the status quo around such issues in recent years, including in a 5-3 ruling this summer that struck down abortion restrictions in Texas. And notably, Justice Anthony Kennedy sided with the court’s four liberals in the decision. This means that whoever Trump appoints to replace Scalia is unlikely to introduce a major ideological shift on the court. But as noted above, all bets are off if Trump appoints more than one Justice._


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @Shimmie
> There was a debate recently where Hillary not only basically said abortion is ok, she gave a full-throated (practically screaming) support for a woman's right to choose.
> Now the laws are on the books it is legal to get an abortion in the US at this time, and as Prez she would have to balance those who view it as a sin and those who don't believe it's a sin and want to be able have that choice available to them, that's a civic issue. I understand it's hard to walk that one back but  but I was really disturbed at how gung ho she was going on about it.
> 
> ...



 @Lucia...  

If someone, were to pull a gun on Hillary and threaten her life, would she stand there and staunchly say, 'It's your constitutional right', so go ahead and pull the trigger".   Would she say, 'It's your hand, it's your body to do with what you choose, so go right on ahead and shoot..."   

    No, she would not.       As a matter of fact, she'd beg for her life to be spared.     Yet, she thinks it's a woman's right to kill a full term infant.   And infant who cannot defend his/her self.    

As for those who say we are judging...really?    It's only when they are called out for what they are doing wrong, that we hear that, whinery.    However, if we say they have a nice hairstyle, a nice article of clothing (which is still 'a judgment'    )  they will smile from ear to ear, and say, thank you.

It's all a matter of what they are being called out on.   If it doesn't validate them, they cry, judgment.   If it does validate them, it's a compliment well received.    When folks say, 'Don't judge me, they are saying, don't disagree with my wrong doing..."    That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

Galadriel said:


> You know, I actually agree with this. There is an old, historical teaching (unofficial, but spoken and prophesied on by many saints through the ages) of something called The Great Chastisement.
> 
> I think we're headed toward that.
> 
> *Our chastising and cleansing won't come via elections or political means, but by the hand of God*.



@Galadriel... 

Just wanted to say, "Hi" to you, my sister, that's all.     Oh... and one of these:     

Love to you and Hubby and the Babies.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

Laela said:


> *I'm not raging mad that Trump won...* disappointed but not angry - because I believe he will do as much for black folk as Obama did for black folk: Nada.
> I don't get the protesting, either, it's un-American. As much as I believe Trump to be a racist bigot, he was elected by the people who voted for him. Was the election rigged? I won't give much thought to that because there's always the bigger picture that only God Himself can see.  I don't plan to move out the country..this is my home. I do think this time will test a lot of Christians. As Christ followers we are always protected by the Most High so there is no need to feed fear but continue to have faith, even under a Trump presidency.


  Hi @Laela   to you and Hubby.

I am... "UN-Trumped"  

I agree with you (bolded)  I also, am not fearful nor bothered by the events of this election.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> *I'm not scared anymore.  * This is a very exciting time in history. It feels like something big is happening. The start of a new era, perhaps.
> 
> I read somewhere that it is better for Trump to have win because there are certain forces behind Hillary that would have used her as a puppet. Those same forces are not around Trump.
> 
> Maybe God really is doing something. It can't be a coincidence that I've suddenly heard his call in a major way and now all this is happening.



As long as you have Jesus...you need never be afraid.    Jesus told us...When you see these things... See to it, that you are not troubled; look up, for your salvation (Jesus) is nigh.   Child of God ...  God. . . Himself, is right by your side.   

Romans 8 ...   "What shall we say of these things?   If God is for you , who can be against you.  With God on your side, you cannot be denied."   For in all these things, we have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ Our Lord. "   Amen and AMEN!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> The people wanted a king so God gave them a king (1 Samuel 8, 9).
> 
> I think that we are headed for the end of ages and the hands on the countdown clock have started to move. My pastor says that God's judgement will start with the churches and I believe that He has been doing just that in recent years. It's becoming more and more clear to me that certain events predicted in the Bible are coming to pass. Trump has not been selected to make America great again ( God raises leaders up and causes them to fall) but to usher in events that will fulfill Bible prophecy.
> 
> I have started to pray that God will protect and prosper His people during this time.


   Excellent Word...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Don't trust in the "saintliness" of Republicans either.   They had many years to repeal Roe vs. Wade and what did they ever do while in power?  Only marginal statements uttered to make us think they are fighting the good fight - just enough to make people think that they elected "Christianity."  It's not about religion, it's about MONEY.  They will not repeal it, not even this time (or I'll eat my hat) because they want votes and many people cross party lines in elections, presidential, state and local.  I've uttered it ad nauseum but the true "pro-life" person understands ALL stages of human life as important.   All you ever hear from Republicans is how to cut back on social programs.  Ok, you've saved the baby, but curse his blackness now that he's born because he's on the dole?  Warmongering mindsets?  Those are people being killed in war.  Supporting an open racist?  That is not christianity and that is not pro-life.  You cannot have it both ways.
> 
> I personally sense that Trump might not set foot in office and that something horrible might happen.


I highly doubt that anyone is / has called the Republicans saints.... ESPECIALLY not up in here!         I know that for a fact.   And I know I haven't.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 11, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> I highly doubt that anyone is / has called the Republicans saints.... ESPECIALLY not up in here!         I know that for a fact.   And I know I haven't.




That was a disclaimer....but in the Christian world...smh.  They are WORSHIPPING them!   I'm asking that question #388 around the place...no bites yet anywhere.  I truly want to know.  Going to ask it of my pastor and others.  But at this moment, I'm very definitely HEBREW catholic....heavy on the Hebrew and we ain't gonna sit around for the slaughter.  We fight.  Always have.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @Shimmie
> There was a debate recently where Hillary not only basically said abortion is ok, she gave a full-throated (practically screaming) support for a woman's right to choose.
> Now the laws are on the books it is legal to get an abortion in the US at this time, and as Prez she would have to balance those who view it as a sin and those who don't believe it's a sin and want to be able have that choice available to them, that's a civic issue. I understand it's hard to walk that one back but  but I was really disturbed at how gung ho she was going on about it.
> 
> ...



I think her answer is basically in line with Kaine's and he's Catholic.  I don't think they would personally recommend nor have an abortion but are viewing this from the secular point of government.  Still, what made the Republicans hold back on this?  They can repeal it...but then why don't they do it?  Both have LIED to their constituents...bold-faced lied. They talk the talk and do very little about it. I do not like the system here...it's never been fair nor g-dly, imo.  NEVER.


----------



## Laela (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, Shimmie....  @UN-Trumped. Love this catch-phrase... and so am I! 
Much love to you and your family, Big Sis....






Shimmie said:


> Hi @Laela   to you and Hubby.
> 
> I am... "UN-Trumped"
> 
> I agree with you (bolded)  I also, am not fearful nor bothered by the events of this election.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 13, 2016)

So, it's official, on Jake Tapper this morning, they are calling this..."*New World Order*"  lol.  Guess who was front and center to "calm" down people of color?  None other than your favorite New Age "Methodist,"  "everything is right" guru, *Oprah Winfrey* (via a pre-recorded interview).


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 14, 2016)

kanozas said:


> So, it's official, on Jake Tapper this morning, they are calling this..."*New World Order*"  lol.  Guess who was front and center to "calm" down people of color?  None other than your favorite New Age "Methodist,"  "everything is right" guru, *Oprah Winfrey* (via a pre-recorded interview).


This is how I see Oprah .
The only thing she can do for me is to marry that man and stop playing house.


----------



## Laela (Nov 15, 2016)

@delitefulmane ...  https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/oprahs-last-show.547169/page-2#post-13542169


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2016)

@kanozas 
Yeah and some people were gong on and on about Obama ushering 
it ^^ in.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucia said:


> @kanozas
> Yeah and some people were gong on and on about Obama ushering
> it ^^ in.



It's very scary to me how many "devout" christians got embroiled in this mess.  It's one thing to be mindful that we are working towards heaven and should not be moved but there's also social responsibility.  We have too much  of a limited world view with us as central.  Well, we are very much"central" but that makes our responsibility much higher. 

I am curious about Trump's statement on "if and when ISIS will attack the Vatican...". Punk.  Pope Francis knows his days may be limited.  It could be them or even Russia under an Orthodox Putin because he has been pushing back against the RCC for some time now.  If so, then that would have been, G-d forbid, yet another display of "devout" Christianity. 

The GOP and Whites  who think the should have a controlled and White-dominated country are a huge part of the deceived.  I think this is more of the Great Fallimg Away.  It's probably not going to be like a movie with Damien etc. as character but much more subtle and sly.  Look at  how Hitler gained power and all the resulting fascists, even after the end of WWII.  Smh. I believe it's largely linked to racism.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 15, 2016)

@Lucia. Shoot, the gay issue is rather minor considering the potential for genocide as the world has never seen.  By this, Imean that racism is a particularly deadly sin.  Everyone not "normal" would fall under it with wide margins of inclusion....races,disabled,infirmedany aberrations including philosophical

And do u note how we're being lulled to sleep and/or censored by pres.elect?  We're lying down like lambs for the slaughter.  The Maccabeans fought!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 25, 2016)

kanozas said:


> @Lucia. Shoot, the gay issue is rather minor considering the potential for genocide as the world has never seen.  By this, Imean that racism is a particularly deadly sin.  Everyone not "normal" would fall under it with wide margins of inclusion....races,disabled,infirmedany aberrations including philosophical
> 
> And do u note how we're being lulled to sleep and/or censored by pres.elect?  We're lying down like lambs for the slaughter.  The Maccabeans fought!



I don't think the gay issue is any less relevant to the state of the world now actually it's very much a part of why this country and many other modern countries who have forgotten God and that their blessings came from God are going to have to deal with the effects and consequences of turning away from God.

You'll also notice that those who were Gods people were only victorious and justified when God told them it was time. When they disobeyed and then fought when God didn't give them his blessings or instruct them to, they suffered the consequences. People have to be still and listen to His instructions.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 25, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I don't think the gay issue is any less relevant to the state of the world now actually it's very much a part of why this country and many other modern countries who have forgotten God and that their blessings came from God are going to have to deal with the effects and consequences of turning away from God.
> 
> You'll also notice that those who were Gods people were only victorious and justified when God told them it was time. When they disobeyed and then fought when God didn't give them his blessings or instruct them to, they suffered the consequences. People have to be still and listen to His instructions.


  AND  

This is what I have been saying...this gay issue is central to the ills of the disorder in this world.  

Thank you so much for speaking God's Truth.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 26, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I don't think the gay issue is any less relevant to the state of the world now actually it's very much a part of why this country and many other modern countries who have forgotten God and that their blessings came from God are going to have to deal with the effects and consequences of turning away from God.
> 
> You'll also notice that those who were Gods people were only victorious and justified when God told them it was time. When they disobeyed and then fought when God didn't give them his blessings or instruct them to, they suffered the consequences. People have to be still and listen to His instructions.




In terms of pending *GENOCIDE*.  It's an equal opportunity oppressor.  Immorality is everywhere, greed, avarice, racism, immoral acts...but separated out, the gay lifestyle probably isn't the thing that stinks most in the nostrils of G-d.  When a country forgets about it's orphans and widows, oppresses the poor, that is surely asking for it.  Besides, I don't think there are more gay people today, I think they have come out of the closet in a more "open" society.  Neither judging  nor accommodating them.   But I am talking in terms of *genocide* and the hatred that drives it.    Before it's too late, people need to awaken, which is my focus.


----------



## kanozas (Nov 26, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I don't think the gay issue is any less relevant to the state of the world now actually it's very much a part of why this country and many other modern countries who have forgotten God and that their blessings came from God are going to have to deal with the effects and consequences of turning away from God.
> 
> You'll also notice that those who were Gods people were only victorious and justified when God told them it was time. When they disobeyed and then fought when God didn't give them his blessings or instruct them to, they suffered the consequences. People have to be still and listen to His instructions.




Too many people sit around waiting for someone else or a miracle from heaven.  That is not how MLK fought for rights, nor Vernon Johns et al.  They were conscious of what was going on around them.  I'm not advocating taking up arms lol.  I'm saying, be conscious and aware.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 27, 2016)

kanozas said:


> In terms of pending *GENOCIDE*.  It's an equal opportunity oppressor.  Immorality is everywhere, greed, avarice, racism, immoral acts...but separated out, the gay lifestyle probably isn't the thing that stinks most in the nostrils of G-d.  When a country forgets about it's orphans and widows, oppresses the poor, that is surely asking for it.  Besides, I don't think there are more gay people today, I think they have come out of the closet in a more "open" society.  Neither judging  nor accommodating them.   But I am talking in terms of *genocide* and the hatred that drives it.  Before it's too late, people need to awaken, which is my focus.



I agree there aren't "more" gays in the world, frankly in first world countries their just under 2% of the population or less depending on the country, but they've been very open and very vocal about getting their rights and wanting everyone to co-sign whatever they do and not only accept it but applaud them for their preference.  Yes people need to be aware that things could and probably will get worse before they get better but I also don't want to start getting paranoid or worried over what "might" happen. We just have to watch and pray and be prepared. God will provide.  Remember Jesus said over 100 times "do not be afraid" he also said be afraid of the one who can extinguish your body and soul, not one who can only extinguish the body (Matt 10:28) also recall these verses Isaiah 54:17, Deuteronomy 20:4, Ecc 3:1-8, Psalm 23.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 27, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> AND
> 
> This is what I have been saying...this gay issue is central to the ills of the disorder in this world.
> 
> Thank you so much for speaking God's Truth.



Yes Amen! As well as all the other sins that are running rampant in "modern" first world societies. That pastor^^ was ON POINT! We need to talk to our people about the shaking up, the relative morality, moleststion, domestic violence, murder,  the back stabbing and gossiping, etc ad nauseum, we need to call out the bad and all the ugly behavior.  I'm very aware a lot of people won't repent but if they hear the truth they can never say they didn't know,  they just choose to ignore and love their sin more than God.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Nov 27, 2016)

@Lucia
I am proactive...  * I AM NOT AFRAID FOR MY SOUL!*   Not trying to make others fretful and didn't realize that this was the effect for some who read this info?  Taking note, moving on.


----------



## beingofserenity (Nov 29, 2016)

For now on, I am just going to assume that I know nothing.  To prevent myself from becoming insensitive and dogmatic.

I like this:

This shows that there are not created words to express *uncreated reality absolutely*. The Eternal Divine Light and the Eternal Life are *uncreated*. They are *the energy of God* that is experienced by human beings as illuminating or burning energy, depending on their *spiritual state.*

"All human beings *will see the glory of God*, and from this point of view they have the same end. Everyone will certainly see the glory of God, the difference being that, *whereas the saved will see the glory of God as sweetest light without evening, the damned will see the same glory of God as consuming fire, as fire that will burn them.* _It is a true and predictable fact that we shall *all see the glory of God*. Seeing God, that is to say, His glory and His Light, is something that will happen whether we want it or not. The experience of this Light, however, will be different for the two categories._

The work of the Church and the priests is *not* to help us to see this glory, because that will happen in any case. The work of the Church centers on how each one will see God. Not on whether he will see God. In other words, the task of the Church *is to preach to people that the true God exists, that God is revealed either as light or as consuming fire, and that at the Second Coming of Christ all of us will see God. And it must prepare its members so that they see God not as fire but as light."

http://saintandrewgoc.org/home/2015/4/17/paradise-and-hell-according-to-the-orthodox-church

*


----------



## kanozas (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## alex114 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have felt so close to the Lord recently. Just last night, I was begging Him that I might but see His face, and right now I feel like I'm floating on clouds, so I know He has come and embraced me. So thankful! 

I've made an interesting observation/shift, over the course of the last few months. Being around so much anxiety, fear and panic in law school has made me very aware of how contagious and pervasive emotional and mental energies can be. I have never prayed for this before, but I believe I will start praying for the Lord to insulate me from the contagious emotional and mental energies of others, just like I normally ask that He would outfit me in a full suit of His divine armor against strongholds, principalities and other dark forces.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Nov 30, 2016)

God has been revealing some things to me.  Good intentions mean absolutely nothing.  God is intentional.  There is a purpose behind everything that He does and has done.  Therefore, we need to move beyond "good intentions" and be intentional about aligning with God's will. "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions."  Having good intentions is not enough.  We must be intentional about following God and doing His work.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 30, 2016)

I can honestly say I am glad that this year is coming to a close. I have experienced way too many loses this year, and feel like I have been taken off the path I was on. The final quarter of this year has me thinking about the why and reasoning behind why I am doing or have done the things I have done. And anything that I did because of other people, their beliefs, opinions, and things I did for the sake of appearances I am cutting out.

There was a point in the year when I had to ask myself why am I feeling so depressed? Why am I feeling so weighed down with burden like I'm being suffocated? Now I am in the process of asking and seeking God for direction and guidance. I'm asking God what church does He want me to be at? What relationships does He desire for me to have? What job does He want me to work at? And where does He want me to live? No more doing things for friends, significant others, and other people's opinions. It's time to do what God wants!


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 3, 2016)

Where all da Christians at?  I keep reading old threads, it used to be poppin up in here..


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 3, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> Where all da Christians at?  I keep reading old threads, it used to be poppin up in here..


We"re here.  During this season, more time is spent with family, loved ones and Church.  

I always check for prayer requests in the Prayer Request thread.    

I'm making less trouble  for the devil in the the other forums.   "Tis' the Season" ...


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 4, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> We"re here.  During this season, more time is spent with family, loved ones and Church.
> 
> I always check for prayer requests in the Prayer Request thread.
> 
> *I'm making less trouble  for the devil in the the other forums*.   "Tis' the Season" ...



I see you in those threads, Shimmie 

On another note, today I had an awesome experience at a new Church that I've found.  I officially joined and also officially became "saved."  It feels good to have someone guiding me.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 4, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> I see you in those threads, Shimmie
> 
> On another note, today I had an awesome experience at a new Church that I've found.  I officially joined and also officially became "saved."  It feels good to have someone guiding me.



I fear no evil... (Psalm 23) in those threads.  

AND.. Congratulations to you, Angel for your new Church and most of all, your new relationship eith Jesus.  You will never gi back.  That's how wonderful God is...you want to stay and give Him glory.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Hi @Laela   to you and Hubby.
> 
> I am... "UN-Trumped"
> 
> I agree with you (bolded)  I also, am not fearful nor bothered by the events of this election.




Have you heard that the Canadian Immigration/Citizenship website crashed ?
 you can't make this stuff up, people are looking to get off,the Titanic America before it sinks at the hands of Capitain Trump.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 7, 2016)

Lucia said:


> Have you heard that the Canadian Immigration/Citizenship website crashed ?
> you can't make this stuff up, people are looking to get off,the Titanic America before it sinks at the hands of Capitain Trump.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 8, 2016)

*Burned Bible Page Found at Dollywood*
*A partially burned page from the Bible showing verses about fire was found at Dollywood during the 2016 fires in Sevier County, Tennessee.*





*Dan Evon*
Updated: Nov 30, 2016

SHARE

2.8K



Report Advertisement
On 29 November 2016, a photograph purportedly showing a partially burned Bible page was widely circulated on social media along with the claim that it had been recovered at Dollywood (performer Dolly Parton's theme park and resort) shortly after wildfires tore through Tennessee's Sevier County:





While many readers expressed skepticism over these claims, the _Knoxville News Sentinel _verified the photograph, interviewing Isaac McCord, the Dollywood employee who found the page while cleaning up debris after the fire:

Gripping his rake, he revisited a spot in Craftsman Valley he had skimmed over after his co-worker, Misty Carver, quipped, "Is that how you clean your room?" Provoked, he said he had started "really getting in the nooks and crannies" under a park bench when he caught a glimpse of a piece of paper lying in a puddle of water — soggy, seared and torn in two.

McCord, a University of Tennessee alumnus who now works as a human resources training coordinator at Dollywood, said he had no idea what the paper would read, but considering the circumstances, he was curious enough to pick it up.

McCord initially posted a photograph of the Bible page to his Facebook page on 29 November 2016. After users expressed doubt about the image, he posted a second image of his find:





 McCord also transcribed the contents of the Bible page:

I just found this while helping our House and Grounds team clean different areas of Dollywood Theme Park. It was under a bench soaking wet. Talk about goosebumps....

Joel 1:15
The day of the LORD is near, the day when destruction comes from the Almighty. How terrible that day will be!

Joel 1:19
To you, LORD, I call, for fire has devoured the pastures in the wilderness and flames have burned up all the trees of the field.

Joel 1:20
Even the beasts of the field pant for you because the water brooks are dried up, and fire has devoured the pastures of the wilderness.

And at the bottom barely visible is:

Joel 2:1
Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;

#PrayForGatlinburg

While we can't speak to the contents of this Bible page, we can confirm that the claim — that a Dollywood employee found a burned Bible page during the 2016 Tennessee wildfires — is true.

http://www.snopes.com/2016/11/30/burned-bible-page-found-at-dollywood/


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Dec 9, 2016)

Killing Turkeys is not food, it's violence.  They held a mock funeral for turkeys at Whole Foods.

Apparently, abortion is nowhere on their radar cuz...well, just going to deposit this right here:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Killing Turkeys is not food, it's violence.  They held a mock funeral for turkeys at Whole Foods.
> 
> Apparently, abortion is nowhere on their radar cuz...well, just going to deposit this right here:


Doesn't surprise me.  Most so-called naturalists (the puedo ones) care more about animals than babies.  

They will cry "save the wolves"  "save the whales" and whatever creature...YET, they will abort a human baby and not blink once about it.  No cries for human life.   Democrats, Republicans, whatever creed, there's a killer of babies in every group.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 10, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Killing Turkeys is not food, it's violence.  They held a mock funeral for turkeys at Whole Foods.
> 
> Apparently, abortion is nowhere on their radar cuz...well, just going to deposit this right here:



That's kind of funny


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Killing Turkeys is not food, it's violence.  They held a mock funeral for turkeys at Whole Foods.
> 
> Apparently, abortion is nowhere on their radar cuz...well, just going to deposit this right here:



Seriously? These people need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 11, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> *Burned Bible Page Found at Dollywood*
> *A partially burned page from the Bible showing verses about fire was found at Dollywood during the 2016 fires in Sevier County, Tennessee.*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this article.  It's very interesting.

I'm not comfortable with that smile on his face while holding the burned Bible page.   And it's because of the tragedy of the fire.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 11, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for sharing this article.  It's very interesting.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with that smile on his face while holding the burned Bible page.   And it's because of the tragedy of the fire.



I thought it was just me, why does he look so sinister and creepy.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 11, 2016)

Lucia said:


> I thought it was just me, why does he look so sinister and creepy.


Exactly...very creepy.  That's nothing to be happy about.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow...sorry guys. his smile is super creepy, I think I just skimmed over it when I first saw it.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 12, 2016)

I love the way God works! The moment I start to become too dependent on others, He has something happen to where I have to depend on no one but Him. And I started to go back to old ways wallowing in self pity and wondering if God is real because if so why is all of this happening to me. But then I remembered you can't pray for endurance and then cry when you get placed in situations that are going to create the ability to endure. I am now ready to go through this depending on God and God only.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## kanozas (Dec 18, 2016)

Rant:

People with something against Christianity conflate the religion with White racists and colonization/imperialism and all that is wrong with the world all the time.  They have something awful to say, spittle in their mouths ready to spew.  Middle-eastern Christians have ALWAYS been oppressed.  So now that the majority of Aleppo is destroyed and Muslims are suffering alongside the very people for whom their oppression was largely IGNORED...now people want sympathy?  Christians were being moved out, homes burned, bombed, people raped with altar crucifixes or asphyxiated with them, images destroyed, families burned, crucified, beheaded, drowned etc.  Muslim neighbors didn't care much and it was their neighbors, the Christians, who were begging for humanitarian aid, for help and protection first.  Christians...look at your oppression and call it what it is.  All your "friends" of other faiths had NOTHING to say about this.  They turned a blind eye.  Now, they want you  to be supportive because of the humanitarian crisis?  Anything and everything just so that Jesus is not mentioned.  Don't fall for the okey doke, they are against you and don't even realize why.  They hate Jesus and they hate you.  But, oh, in the end, who will be justified?  Wool over eyes. 

John 15:18
"If the world hates you, keep in mind that it hated me first."


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 18, 2016)

Church was great today!


----------



## kanozas (Dec 20, 2016)

Near the site of the Berlin Christmas Market attack today, the news is being reported and in the background, some of the Christmas celebrations are continuing.  The news reporters were stating that they probably are unaware of an attack near the area.  This was being sung in the background by a chorus, in German:


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 24, 2016)

Lucia said:


>



Powerful!


----------



## kanozas (Dec 30, 2016)

*Sirach 3:* 2 - 6, 12 - 14

2 For the Lord honored the father above the children, and he confirmed the right of the mother over her sons.
3 Whoever honors his father atones for sins,
4 and whoever glorifies his mother is like one who lays up treasure.
5 Whoever honors his father will be gladdened by his own children, and when he prays he will be heard.
6 Whoever glorifies his father will have long life, and whoever obeys the Lord will refresh his mother;
12 O son, help your father in his old age, and do not grieve him as long as he lives;
13 even if he is lacking in understanding, show forbearance; in all your strength do not despise him.
14 For kindness to a father will not be forgotten, and against your sins it will be credited to you;
EWTN


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 6, 2017)

To rest in the presence of God is such a relief and comfort to my heart. Knowing Jesus took care of everything I need today by his sacrifice on the cross. He died on that cross and suffered for me to stand here today in the midst of his blessings. Knowing that has the power to bring rest to any weary soul. I surrender to that love he has for me to shed his blood for me to be free. 

To know all I ever had to do was know trust and surrender to God's will to be set free. That means tossing aside my cares for his love. All those wasted yrs worrying. It doesn't matter now because God always comes through at the perfect moment.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 8, 2017)

Ladies please join us in the new Christan Random Thoughts 2017 Thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...nings-in-god-our-father.808575/#post-23506325

Happy New Year!


----------

